# Wartezimmer 2015/16



## Ulanova2 (20. November 2015)

Hallo

wollen wir nicht nur ein Wartezimmer machen statt für jedes Bike ein eigenes?

2008 und 2010 hat das eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert.

Ich setz mich mal bis Mitte Februar 2016, und warte auf mein Spectral AL 6.0 WMN.

Bin gespannt wer noch wartet.


----------



## Frodijak (21. November 2015)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (21. November 2015)

Mahlzeit,
hier sind ja noch sehr viele Plätze frei. Dann setze ich mich mal dazu:
Spectral AL 7.0 M silber
AB ab 18.Januar 2016


----------



## eLLWeeBee (21. November 2015)

Spectral AL 7.0 XL in Silber

07.12. - 11.12.2015


----------



## Kubotan (21. November 2015)

Moin,
gibt ja noch freie Plätze. 
Dann warte ich mal mit...bei mir wird es ein Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited. Zwischen dem 4.1. - 9.1.2016 soll es verfügbar sein. 
Pedale, Griffe und Kettenstrebenschutz liegen schon bereit. 


MfG Stefan


----------



## peblinky (21. November 2015)

Spectral AL 7.0 EX in Rot (L) bestellt Ende Oktober.

Laut AB Versand 21-25.03.16 :-(((


----------



## siropu3005 (22. November 2015)

Dann nehme ich auch mal hier Platz, hab schon lang genug allein gesessen und gewartet :-(
Bestellt am 20. September:

CANYON Spectral AL 6.0 2016 vertical green in XL

Laut erster AB Lieferung in der 46. Woche
Laut 2. AB Lieferung: 19. - 23.Oktober

Morgen fängt nun die 48. Woche an, ich bin sehr gespannt und leider auch ein ganz klein bisschen genervt.


----------



## Tricksy (22. November 2015)

Spectral CF 9.0 LTD in petrol carbon

Laut Canyon warten die bis nächste Woche mit dem Versand der ABs weil dann die Liefertermine klarer sind. Na mal sehen....lt. Homepage bin ich bereits im Januar am Start. Abwarten....Tee trinken,


----------



## Boehler (23. November 2015)

Nach jahrelangem Rennradfahrerei möchte ich nun endlich wieder mehr in die Wälder. 
Trotz der Probleme hab ich mich für Canyon entschieden und freu mich auf ein Nerve 9.9 in Greenada.
Bestellt am 20.11. 
AB am 23.11. bekommen.
Lieferung angeblich zwischen 02. und 05. Februrar. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## edie1981 (24. November 2015)

Ich habe am 14.11. Strive AL 7.0 2016 bestellt. Jetzt warte ich auf die AB.
Gestern habe ich im Forum gelesen, dass es bereits Bestätigungen mit einer Lieferzeit Ende April 2016 raus sind! 
Kann das sein?

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, soll ich mir jetzt die etwa anschauen? Lieferzeit 6 Monate und das mit Fragezeichen??


----------



## peblinky (24. November 2015)

Hoffe auch das die Lieferzeiten noch angepasst werden. Meins soll auch erst Ende April kommen. Im Moment reagiert Canyon auch nicht auf Email Anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -D-F-L- (24. November 2015)

Reihe mich ein ... Spectral 7.0 ex Größe L in rot ... Bestellt am 11.11.15 ... Außer Mail zum Auftragseingang erstmal nichts gehört ... Auf eine Anfrage per Mail hies es, dass wegen IT Umstellung noch keine Aussagen über Lieferzeiten gemacht werden könnten, was sich aber im Laufe dieser Woche (23.11.15) ändern könnte ... haha!


----------



## peblinky (24. November 2015)

-D-F-L- schrieb:


> Reihe mich ein ... Spectral 7.0 ex Größe L in rot ... Bestellt am 11.11.15 ... Außer Mail zum Auftragseingang erstmal nichts gehört ... Auf eine Anfrage per Mail hies es, dass wegen IT Umstellung noch keine Aussagen über Lieferzeiten gemacht werden könnten, was sich aber im Laufe dieser Woche (23.11.15) ändern könnte ... haha!



Hab genau das gleiche bestellt. Nur schon im Oktober. Bei mir ist LT laut der AB Ende April.


----------



## -D-F-L- (24. November 2015)

peblinky schrieb:


> Hab genau das gleiche bestellt. Nur schon im Oktober. Bei mir ist LT laut der AB Ende April.


hm ... shit – machste nix! dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es die selbe Charge wird ... und hoffe, dass die sich einfach mal vertan haben ... hehe


----------



## peblinky (24. November 2015)

-D-F-L- schrieb:


> hm ... shit – machste nix! dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es die selbe Charge wird ... und hoffe, dass die sich einfach mal vertan haben ... hehe



Hab Canyon schon gefragt ob es ihr Ernst ist oder evtl. Der LT noch korrigiert wird. warte aber noch auf eine Antwort


----------



## Micha382 (24. November 2015)

peblinky schrieb:


> Hab Canyon schon gefragt ob es ihr Ernst ist oder evtl. Der LT noch korrigiert wird. warte aber noch auf eine Antwort



Ganz ehrlich, lieber so und das Rad früher bekommen als zum Beispiel KW35 Liefertermin genannt zu bekommen und in KW48 aktuell immer noch kein Rad zu haben...


----------



## siropu3005 (24. November 2015)

Naja, Verständnis wg. Systemumstellung hin oder her, wenn`s zu lange dauert und au Vorfreude Frust wird, werd ich stornieren. Es gibt genug andere Hersteller die auch gute Bikes bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edie1981 (24. November 2015)

siropu3005 schrieb:


> Naja, Verständnis wg. Systemumstellung hin oder her, wenn`s zu lange dauert und au Vorfreude Frust wird, werd ich stornieren. Es gibt genug andere Hersteller die auch gute Bikes bauen.



genau das denke ich auch.


----------



## hoffe87 (24. November 2015)

Bestellbestätigung am 1.september (KW36) erhalten.
Erster lierfertermin KW46.

Richtiger liefertermin: unbekannt

Spectral 7.0
Vertical green
XL


----------



## the deaf (24. November 2015)

Spectral Al 7.0 Ex Stealth
Hab am 15.11 bestellt


----------



## siropu3005 (25. November 2015)

Ich habe heute meine mittlerweile dritte Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Warum auch immer 
Mir reicht es jetzt, hab das Bike storniert.
Werd mir ein paar neue Teile für meinen alten Bock gönnen und den noch etwas fahren.
Euch noch viel Geduld beim Warten und dann viel Spaß mit euren Bikes.


----------



## edie1981 (25. November 2015)

Nächste Woche kommt der Slide 150 9.0 HD. Der wird dann probegefahren.


----------



## peblinky (25. November 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt der Slide 150 9.0 HD. Der wird dann probegefahren.



Das wäre auch meine nächste Wahl


----------



## Imphyy (26. November 2015)

ich nehme dann auch mal Platz. Nachdem im September mein Canyon Nerve 9.9 geklaut wurde, habe ich Anfang September ein Spectral 7.0, Größe L in silber bestellt.


----------



## edie1981 (26. November 2015)

schon die AB bekommen?


----------



## Ulanova2 (26. November 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> schon die AB bekommen?



Noch nicht. Aber der mögliche Liefertermin auf der Webseite ist etwas vorgerückt. Sie planen bestimmt noch.


----------



## bonsaimike (26. November 2015)

Hi,

Ende August 2016 Spectral bestellt, mehrmals KW45, KW46, ... "bestätigt" bekommen. Hätte eigentlich auch schon vor einem Monat da sein sollen... 

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man das nicht mehr auf ein reines IT-Problem schieben... Mich nervt jetzt schon das ganze vertrösten...

Laut Webseite sind die 2016 jetzt irgendwo im Jänner oder Feb. 2016 erst lieferbar. Aber das ändert sich ja mehrmals täglich, wie sonst nur die Temperaturanzeige 

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imphyy (26. November 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> schon die AB bekommen?


die habe ich schon ein paar Tage nach der Bestellung im Showroom bekommen. Die damals "geplante" Auslieferung sollte Ende Oktober erfolgen. Jetzt wird es wohl Januar 2016 :-(


----------



## edie1981 (26. November 2015)

ich war auch im Showroom, habs mit dem Mitarbeiter ins SAP eingegeben. AB kam allerdings nie. Auch eine Auftragsnummer habe ich nicht. Aber er hat auf speichern geklickt. Das habe ich gesehen.


----------



## hoffe87 (26. November 2015)

".....Zudem versichern wir, dass unsere Kunden in den kommenden 7-10 Werktagen korrekte Liefertermine erhalten. ....."

morgen endet die deadline


----------



## Tricksy (27. November 2015)

Diese Woche sollten die ABs verschickt werden weil dann die Termine sehr klar seien. Lt. Telefonat mit Canyon ist dem auch so. Nur hat das neue System ABs an Kunden teilweise mehrfach verschickt und an andere gar nicht. In meinen Fall steht in deren System, dass an mich eine AB verschickt wurde, ich habe aber nie eine erhalten. Mein Auftrag ist dennoch voll eingetaktet. Ganz schönes Durcheinander dort. Aber jeder von uns kennt das sicher....ohne Technik gehts eben gleich gar nicht mehr.

Ich schreib denen mal ne vernünftig verformelte Excel Liste, dann läufts dort wieder rund


----------



## peblinky (27. November 2015)

Heisst das du bekommst jetzt nochmal eine AB mit genauem LT oder einfach gar nix mehr? Haben sie dazu was gesagt?
Gruß


----------



## Tricksy (27. November 2015)

Auf manuellen Weg bekomme ich jetzt eine AB (die das System angeblich schon verschickt hat) per Mail, haben sie zugesichert. Wichtiger war mir aber, dass mein Auftrag nicht verloren ging sondern fest im System hängt.


----------



## peblinky (27. November 2015)

Die Homepage ist auch gerade offline. Vielleicht geht grad was


----------



## edie1981 (27. November 2015)

jaja, morgen wird ausgeliefert.


----------



## peblinky (27. November 2015)

Haha, das Spectral 7.0 Ex steht auf der Homepage jetzt mit Auslieferung im Oktober 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edie1981 (27. November 2015)

ich habe gerade mit Canyon gechattet. Meine AB soll definitiv im Laufe nächster KW raus gehen!
Wer es glaubt...!
Auf jeden Fall habe ich schon angekündigt, wenn in der AB "Ende April" steht, wird storniert. Wie kann man nur einen Umzug und einen Systemwechsel so schlecht planen?

Slide ist bereits lieferbar.


----------



## Tricksy (27. November 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur einen Umzug und einen Systemwechsel so schlecht planen?




Vor allem sind die Rahmen und sonstige Teile ja rein von der Systemumstellung gar nicht betroffen. Die wissen nur nicht wo alles liegt um es zusammenzuschrauben .

Die Rahmen sind ja von Canyon in Fernost bestellt, die kommen sicher auch zum Termin. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der chinesische Rahmenbäcker sich bei so einen Auftrag die Lieferzeiten selbst ausdenkt. Shimano, lieferfähig, SRAM, weis ich grad nicht. Aber das Zusammenfügen der Teile wird bei solch großen Massen schon eine enorme Aufgabe in der Administration sein. Und wie es aussieht liegt es ja nicht an Canyon; die wollen auch, dass ihr System läuft. Ich habe mit SAP keine Erfahrung, kann es somit nicht einschätzen. Lt. Canyon ist eine zweite (alte) Produktionsstätte wieder aktiviert wurden um die Sache in den Griff zu bekommen.

Es ist wie immer und überall, lieber langsam und gesund wachsen, als von heute auf morgen ganz groß werden und der Aufgabe dann nicht gewachsen sein. Aber ich vertrau ihnen mal, die müssen ja weiter Bikes verkaufen, von daher, wird schon werden.

Achso, ich habe Nairo Quintana eine Mail geschrieben und für die Tour de France mein Rennrad angeboten, falls er bis dahin kein Bike aus Koblenz hat .

Und so schlecht kann Canyon gar nicht sein, schließlich arbeiten Robert Redford und Anthony Hopkins auch dort .


----------



## Frodijak (27. November 2015)

…


----------



## hoffe87 (27. November 2015)

bin gerade im canyon chat.

mein spectral 7.0 welches auf KW46 geplant war (bestellbestätigung vom 1. september) kommt
wohl im Januar
es wird je nach lieferverzug entschädigungen in form von sachgegenständen geben, beginnend bei einem funktionstuch .....

ich hatte mir spontan jetzt sogar das spectral CF9.0 2015 für reduzierte 2880€ überlegt.
aber ich glaube der carbon rahmen und die sram ausstattung passen nicht so gut zu mir, deswegen warte ich auf januar und freue mich auf mein funktionstuch.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (27. November 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> bin gerade im canyon chat.
> 
> mein spectral 7.0 welches auf KW46 geplant war (bestellbestätigung vom 1. september) kommt
> wohl im Januar
> ...




Ich hab spontan das cf 9.0 bestellt. Konnte für den Preis nicht widerstehen. 

Werde jetzt mal abwarten wie schnell das kommt bzw. wie lang die Lieferzeit ist. Sollte ja auf Lager sein, aber man weiß ja nie. 

Mein im September bestelltes AL 7.0 wird dann storniert und fertig.


----------



## -D-F-L- (1. Dezember 2015)

Haha AB erhalten ... KW 14 (am 11.11.15 bestellt) ... haha bis dahin hab' ich dann wahrscheinlich vergessen, dass ich mir ein Rad bestellt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (1. Dezember 2015)

-D-F-L- schrieb:


> Haha AB erhalten ... KW 14 (am 11.11.15 bestellt) ... haha bis dahin hab' ich dann wahrscheinlich vergessen, dass ich mir ein Rad bestellt hatte



Jedenfalls wurde dies auf der Homepage bereits angepasst / geändert.


----------



## Belchenradler (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hier meine Bestelldaten:

*Canyon Spectral AL 5.0, Gr. L in stealth*
Bestelldatum: 23.11.15
AB erhalten am 1.12.15
Gepl. Versanddatum: 25.04.16 -29.04.16

... abwarten und


----------



## Michel187 (1. Dezember 2015)

Na was man hier so liest, klingt ja ... 
Habe für mein Strive CF 8.0 folgende Facts:

Bestellt:		04.10.2015
AB erhalten:  25.11.2015
Gepl. Versand-Datum: 14.12. - 18.12.2015
Transportart: Theke Showroom

Wenn dem so ware: Nomnomnom... 
Die Probleme, die ein Unternehmen mit einer SAP-Einführung eingeht sind in der Regel immer gravierend.
Viele Unternehmen büßen mit SAP-Einführung sehr viele Kunden ein.
Ich wünsche Canyon dass Ausmaße wie beispielsweise Firmen der Bekleidungsindustrie hinnehmen mussten erspart bleiben.
-zumal der Wechsel auf das SanduhrAnzeigeProgramm echt nicht billig ist.
Wenn es aber den mal läuft.. Dann läufts auch! 
Also: Daumendrücken- Für uns als Kunden und für Canyon als Marke und Unternehmen 

Nun mal eine Frage an die Leute hier,
Vielleicht köntn auch ihr mir helfen...?
Canyon verbaut am Strive ja die SRAM Guide RSC -nun.. SRAM ist nicht so meins - so gut die bremse auch sein mag.. ;-)
Wisst ihr ob die auf wunsch auch eine andere Bremsanlage verbauen? 

Grüße
Michel


----------



## Tricksy (1. Dezember 2015)

Machen sie auf keinen Fall. Nur wie es auf der Homepage verkauft wird, und zwar NUR so. Stell dir in der jetzigen Situation noch solche Sonderwünsche vor, da können die dicht machen .

Bau sie doch als neuwertig unbenutzt ab, Verkauf sie im EBay und Kauf dir deine Traumbremse.


----------



## Frodijak (2. Dezember 2015)

…


----------



## Tricksy (2. Dezember 2015)

Bestellt: 18.11.
Angabe lt. Homepage (heute noch): 11.01.-16.01.

AB heute erhalten: 28.12.-01.01.

Da bin ich im Urlaub, verdammter Mist, was für geile Probleme.....


----------



## Canyon_Support (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Wartenden,

ich möchte kurz etwas bezüglich der voraussichtlichen Verfügbarkeiten unserer Bikes klären.
Wir mussten unseren Produktionsplan aufgrund der Umstellung auf das neue ERP-System komplett überarbeiten und haben ihn sehr konservativ ausgelegt, da wir leider noch nicht die avisierten Stückzahlen erreichen. Wir haben uns daher an den derzeit möglichen Produktionszahlen orientiert und daraufhin die Produktionsplanung angepasst.

Dadurch haben sich die Verfügbarkeiten in den letzten Wochen auf der Webseite kontinuierlich nach hinten geschoben. Sobald sich die Produktivität steigert, werden sich die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine auch wieder nach vorn verschieben und der Produktionsplan entsprechend angepasst. Das heißt, dass die Bikes dann automatisch wieder früher verfügbar werden.

Ich hoffe, dass dies einige Fragen klärt.
Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## DerekGo (2. Dezember 2015)

Habe um den 20. September das Spectral 8.0 bestellt, wenige Tage später den kompletten Betrag überwiesen. Zwei mal wurde mir das Rad schon zugesagt, Ende Oktober und einmal Anfang November. Jetzt nach Absprache mit drei Angestellten und offizieller AB soll das Fahrrad zwischen dem 30.11 und dem 04.12 an mich versendet werden. Doch mir schwant schon Schlimmes, ich bekomme keinen mehr an die Leitung, auf meine E-Mails wird nicht mehr geantwortet und der Chat bleibt ”tot".


----------



## Micha382 (2. Dezember 2015)

So geht's mir auch. Nur hab ich am 1. August bestellt und schon ein paar mehr Verschiebungen, aber angeblich soll es die Woche rausgehen...
Wenn man nachfragt bekommt man aber wieder keine konkrete Auskunft und wird mit pauschalen Aussagen hingehalten...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerekGo (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich erwarte spätestens am Freitag 04.12 zumindest den Versand, ankommen soll es dann nächste Woche. Auch erwarte ich am Freitag keine flüchtige -, sondern eine konkrete Auskunft. Ist das Bike im Versand, ist es ok, wird die Auslieferung wiederum bis auf weiteres verschoben, storniere ich den Auftrag und fordere mein vorab überwiesenes Geld bis nächsten Dienstag umgehend zurück und bestelle im Laufe der kommenden Woche  ein Radon Slide 10.0 HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gerade meine Bestellung gecancelt! Das Geld bekomme ich im Laufe einer Woc. Ich bin erst einmal von Canyon geheilt. Diesen Albtraum mache ich nicht mehr mit. Erst einmal nicht mehr!


----------



## Ulanova2 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin da entspannter, mir reicht Frühjahr auf jeden Fall. Vorfreude ist doch eh am schönsten, das war beim ES7 von 2007 (kam im März 08) so und auch beim FRX von 2009 so. Die Warterei lohnt sich jedenfalls...


----------



## Frodijak (3. Dezember 2015)

…


----------



## DerekGo (3. Dezember 2015)

@Frodijak Sei Dir da mal nicht so sicher!


----------



## Micha382 (3. Dezember 2015)

So gerade mit einer netten Dame vom Support telefoniert...
Sie hat mir auch erklärt weshalb eventuell 2016er Räder schon versendet werden während andere noch auf die 2015er warten.
Und zwar um das Tagesgeschäft aufrecht zu erhalten wurde das separiert und der Rückstand an Bestellungen die noch aus dem Altsystem offen sind werden in einen separaten Werk abgearbeitet und hier gibt es wohl auch noch Probleme und Rückstau im Versand.
2016er Bestellungen bzw. Bestellungen aus dem neuen System laufen den normalen Weg, weshalb es auch sein kann dass ein Rad das letzte Woche erst bestellt wurde schon heute geliefert wird.
Naja jedenfalls hat sie sich über meine Geduld gewundert und wie ich denn bei der ganzen Historie noch so ruhig bleiben kann 
Sie hat mir Klärung und eine Rückmeldung morgen versprochen - denn eventuell könnte ich das Rad eher bekommen wenn ich es abhole - da es offensichtlich fertig ist.
Aktueller Liefertermin ist mal wieder nach hinten gerutscht auf nächste Woche.


----------



## Frodijak (3. Dezember 2015)

…


----------



## Micha382 (3. Dezember 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Eben die Versandbestätigung erhalten.
> 
> Also beim Nerve 7.0 scheint es keine Probleme zu geben.


2015er oder 2016er Modell, wann bestellt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (3. Dezember 2015)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Frodijak Sehr schön!
> @Micha382 Ich hatte mich auch so sehr über das 2016er Spectral 8.0 gefreut und nicht über eine weitere Verschiebung der Auslieferung. Habe deswegen immer noch einen »extrem dicken Hals«.



Ich warte noch immer auf mein 2015er Modell und kann leider nur sagen was mir die Dame vorhin gesagt hat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frodijak (3. Dezember 2015)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute noch eine AB erhalten. Wahrscheinlich jetzt eine vom System automatisch versendete. Die Daten sind allerdings 100% identisch mit der bereits manuell versanden. Bleibt somit alles bei 28.12.-01.01.


----------



## Tricksy (4. Dezember 2015)

Also ich bin ja auch immer wieder hin- und hergerissen zwischen Canyon und Radon und verfolge seit Jahren die Bikes ab Eurobike und vergleiche sie intensiv. Die Ausstattungen kann jeder selbst checken; aber der Bereich Optik spielt bei mir eine enorm große Rolle. Und hier gewinnt Canyon für mich schon seit längeren. Farben sind immer Geschmackssache, aber alleine bei der Rahmengeometrie gewinnt Canyon für mich optisch um Welten. Das Oberrohr (Spectral) knickt gerade andersherum wie beim Radon, was meiner Meinung nach viel aggressiver und bulliger aussieht.

Wenn ich mich nun auf Radon umentscheiden würde, würde ich es in wenigen Monaten bereuen, also kann ich die par Monate auch warten .

Ich stelle natürlich die Bikes von Radon nicht in Frage, hübsche Dinger und sicher geile Geräte in der Praxis (lt. Tests ja oft bestätigt). Aber für MICH sind die Canyons die deutlich geileren Bikes. Ich bin natürlich kein Canyon Verfechter und schaue auch nach Links und Rechts.....jaja, wenn ich so ein S-Works Stumpjumper sehe, wird mir auch sehr warm ums Herz, aber der Preis ist halt gleich über 8.000 €...so mache ich bei Canyon einen prima Schnitt.

Und auf etwas warten ist immer blöd (Auto, Küche usw.), aber Vorfreude ist auch was schönes . Verstehe aber auch euch Leute die sich verarscht fühlen. Hier sollte Canyon in der Tat in Erreichbarkeit und Service dringend nachbessern.


----------



## denis0082 (4. Dezember 2015)

Das neue Slide 140 find ich eigentlich ganz gelungen von der Formgebung. Nicht so durchgestylt wie das Spectral CF, aber dafür irgendwie funktional, geradlinig, "no bullshit".

Aber die Decals und Farben versauens mir bei Radon immer. Sieht aus wie Playmobil.


----------



## Tricksy (4. Dezember 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> Apple oder Samsung?
> 
> Also



Diese Frage konnte zum Glück zu Gunsten von Apple für immer geklärt werden


----------



## Hillcruiser (4. Dezember 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Ich stelle natürlich die Bikes von Radon nicht in Frage, hübsche Dinger und sicher geile Geräte in der Praxis (lt. Tests ja oft bestätigt). Aber für MICH sind die Canyons die deutlich geileren Bikes.


 
das ist ja auch gut so. Jeder hat seinen Geschmack und es wäre doch langweilig, wenn alle die gleichen Bikes fahren würden.


----------



## hoffe87 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe vorhin einen neuen liefertermin zugeschickt bekommen

Spectral 7.0 2016 xl

Liefertermin 07.-11.12.2015

Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JimmY- (4. Dezember 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand einen Liefertermin für das Strive AL 7.0 (2016) erhalten?

Ich habe am 24.10. bestellt und habe immer noch keinen konkreten Liefertermin in Erfahrung bringen können. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Dezember 2015)

... Durchgefegt!


----------



## DerekGo (5. Dezember 2015)

... bitte unten lesen:


----------



## DerekGo (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mich schließlich umentschieden, weil die Kommunikation zu mir als Kunden, aber auch die diversen Versandbestätigungen, die "sicher" zugesagt wurden, dann plötzlich immer weiter nach hinten verschoben wurden, nicht stimmte - bestellt und bezahlt hatte ich bereits im September. Das sagte mir Canyon aber nicht, sondern habe es selber über den Livechat erfahren und wurde dann als ich wiederum aktiv wurde, durch das ServiceCenter bestätigt. Das Bike hätte jetzt "ganz sicher" zwischen dem 30.11 und 04.12 angeliefert werden sollen. Am Donnerstag Nachmittag wurde mir via Livechat berichtet, das Bike müsste rausgehen ... nachgefragt beim ServiceCenter hieß es dann, die anberaumte Versendung verschiebt sich und mein Bike wäre eigentlich noch gar nicht produziert/zusammengeschraubt und sich der Versandtermin/Produktionstermim für mein Modell dann doch in den Januar verlagert! Da bin ich explodiert, und habe am Donnerstag spätnachmittags den Auftrag storniert. Mittlerweile ist das Versanddatum für dieses Modell in meiner Größe in den März gerutscht!!! Gestern morgen war ich in Bonn und habe zwei Bikes testen dürfen. Ein Radon Slide 10.0 HD und ein Slide Carbon 9.0 HD 160.  Beides geile Bikes ... auch von der Optik. Nach einigen Testfahrten habe ich mich für das Allmountain entschieden, da fühlte ich mich einfach wohler drauf als auf dem Enduro! Das Schöne aber ist aus meiner Sicht, das ich es heute Mittag, am heutigen Sonnabend, abholen kann und heute Abend schon mit dem Bike im Gelände sein werde. Im übrigen habe ich am gestrigen Freitag Nachmittag für ein weiteres Spectral eine Versandbestätigung erhalten, danach soll dieses Bike mir nächste Woche "schon" angeliefert werden, weil ich ,wohl kundtat nach Bonn zu fahren um einige Slides zu testen. Dieses habe ich just drauf ebenfalls gecancelt! Ich finde das Spectral immer noch wirklich klasse, aber ich fühlte mich verarscht. Vielleicht habe ich mehr Glück im nächsten Jahr ... denn ich fahre meine Bikes für gewöhnlich ein knappes Jahr und verkaufe sie dann wieder in gut eingefahrenem Zustand.


----------



## Frodijak (5. Dezember 2015)

…


----------



## GrauerWolf (5. Dezember 2015)

Dann werde ich auch mal im Wartezimmer platz nehmen.
Hier meine Zeitleiste:
10.09.2015 Canyon Spectral AL8.0 /2016 bestellt Liefertermin 21.01.2016
10.09.2015 Bestellbestätigung erhalten  gepl. Versanddatum KW 46 – 2015
20.11.2015 Nach Anfrage per Email Neue KundenNr. u. AuftragsNr. erhalten mit GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 11.01. – 15.01.2016

Wurde überhaupt schon ein Canyon Spectral AL8.0 /2016 ausgeliefert?


----------



## Vincy (6. Dezember 2015)

DerekGo schrieb:


> ... bitte unten lesen:



Hier kannst weiter rumtrollen
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/radon-bikes.225/


----------



## Wayne68 (6. Dezember 2015)

Habe lange hier mitgelesen.Wollte für meine Frau ein Rennrad ordern.Hab ich (leider) auch getan.
Eine Fehlentscheidung allererster Kajüte.
Es kam zwar eine Bestellbestätigung.Danach lange nix.Mehrmaliges anfragen brachte keine Erkenntnisse.
Also wieder Storniert.Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit dann die Bestätigung.
Was man bei Facebook über Canyon liest ist wirklich Wahnsinn.Beschwerde über Beschwerde.


----------



## clamic (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe Ende August ein Spectral AL 8.0 in rot(2016) bestellt.Erster Liefertermin war 40.KW,wurde dann wegen der SAP Umstellung auf die 46. Woche verschoben.Lieferung war dann in der 47.KW.
Anfängliche Mails dauerten bis zu 10 Tagen,bis sie beantwortet wurden,in den letzten Wochen aber nur mehr 2 Tage und der Support war immer freundlich und bemüht.
Insgesamt bin ich trotz der Lieferverzögerung zufrieden.
Mein erstes Canyon CF SLX 7.0 vor 2 Jahren wurde pünktlich geliefert,bei beiden Rädern hatte ich von Einstellungen und Material her keine Beanstandungen,bin aber nur Hobbyfahrer,wohnhaft in Österreich


----------



## Tricksy (6. Dezember 2015)

Mit welchen Serienlaufrädern ist den der "extra für Canyon gebaute" Satz DTSwiss XM 1491 Spline vergleichbar? Ist es ein umgelabelter Seriensatz oder tatsächlich ein Sondersatz für Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpa72 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal auch mein Eintrag zur Info, gleichzeitig melde ich auch schon wieder ab.


Bestellt am 03.09.: Spectral AL 5.0 und Grand Canyon Al 5.9 W
Lieferung laut AB in KW 43
In KW 43 nachgefragt: Auftrag war falsch, da zwei Bikes in einem Auftrag!?
Neue AB für das GC bekommen
Dann neue AB wieder für beide Bikes
Erneut nachgefragt: Neue korrekte AB kommen bis spätestens Ende KW44
Bis KW 47 Funkstille, dann neue AB für ein GC 3.9, Liefertermin KW47
Morgen ist KW50 und kein Bike in Sicht, geschweige denn ein Link zum Abholkalender
Vom Spectral seit KW43 keine neue AB mehr bekommen
Also, wer eine neue AB bekommen hat und hofft, dass sein Bike nun bald kommt - freut Euch nicht zu früh. Wahrheitsgehalt der AB geht gegen Null.

Ich möchte nun beide Bikes stornieren - wie habt Ihr das gemacht?
Reicht es eine mail an Canyon zu schreiben über deren homepage?
Oder lieber schriftlich per Post?


----------



## DerekGo (7. Dezember 2015)

@alpa72 Ich habe via E-Mail storniert - klappte auch! Muss allerdings nachher dort noch einmal nachhaken, ob der zweite Auftrag über ein weiteres Spectral 8.0 ebenfalls storniert wird oder schon worden ist. Den ersten habe ich mir schon schriftlich per E-mail zusenden lassen.

Fahr mal, sofern es Dich interessiert nach Bonn zu HS Bike-Discount ... die haben einen großen Teil der 2016er Bikes schon vor Ort stehen. Die kannst Du wie bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz testen und wenn Dir etwas gefällt gleich bezahlen und mitnehmen! Da brauchst Du nicht warten!


----------



## alpa72 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Derek,

danke für die Info!
Ich habe bereits woanders zugegriffen.
Hab mir ein Giant Reign zugelegt und für meine Frau ein Votec VC10.
Radon war lange Zeit auch mein Favorit. Hab mich dann aber für das Giant entschieden.


----------



## DerekGo (7. Dezember 2015)

@alpa72  Ich wünsche Dir und deiner Frau mit den neuen Bikes viel Spaß im Gelände!


----------



## siropu3005 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab einfach über das Kontaktformular auf der Homepage storniert. 4 Tage später war auch die Stornierungsbestätigung da. Wenigstens das hat geklappt. 
Ansonsten hab ich mir nen Transition Scout Rahmen gegönnt und mir mein neues Bike selbst aufgebaut. Hatte ich eigentlich eh vor


----------



## eLLWeeBee (7. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute mein am Black Friday (27.11.2015) bestelltes 2015er Spectral CF 9.0 geliefert bekommen. Versandbenachrichtigung gab es nicht, aber ist mir angesichts der zügigen Lieferung Wurscht. 

Hab mein im September bestelltes Spectral AL 7.0 per Mail storniert. Sollte eigentlich diese Woche abholbereit sein, denke aber es wäre erneut verschoben worden.


----------



## alpa72 (7. Dezember 2015)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @alpa72  Ich wünsche Dir und deiner Frau mit den neuen Bikes viel Spaß im Gelände!



Vielen Dank und gleichfalls, Derek!

Habe jetzt mal an [email protected] meine Stornierung geschickt. Mal sehen, obs eine Bestätigung gibt...


----------



## DerekGo (8. Dezember 2015)

Habe seit Freitag versucht Canyon zu kontaktieren, war einfach nicht möglich, um sie zu informieren, alle restlichen Aufträge zu stornieren und habe am gestrigen Mittag eine Trackingnummer erhalten. Ein rotes Spectral ist nun zu mir unterwegs und wird sehr wahrscheinlich heute vorbei gebracht. Ich werde die Annahme wohl schweren Herzens verweigern.


----------



## Tricksy (8. Dezember 2015)

DerekGo schrieb:


> . Ich werde die Annahme wohl schweren Herzens verweigern.



Du kannst ein Canyon Paket mit wissentlichen Inhalt in der Annahme verweigern? Du bist einfach hardcore, Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (8. Dezember 2015)

@Tricksy Ja, es fällt mir sehr schwer, aber das Slide 10.0 HD ist schon echt erste Sahne – ich bin es jetzt schon paar mal damit im Gelände gewesen – einfach klasse! Es besitzt statt der 34er Fox (140mm) des Spectrals eine 36er Fox mit 160mm und einen 150 mm Fox-Heckdämpfer. Im Herbst 2016 werde ich sowieso ein neues Bike bestellen, da werde ich meine Fühler wieder in Richtung Canyon ausstrecken und hoffen das es dann nicht so ein Hikhak - und ich nicht auf ein Spectral in Stealth mit keiner 3 monatigen Wartezeit, wie eben jetzt passiert, geben wird.


----------



## edie1981 (8. Dezember 2015)

@DerekGo 
kannst ja evtl. an jemanden hier "weiterleiten" / Verkaufen und ihn von seinem Leid erlösen.


----------



## loskeksos (8. Dezember 2015)

Dann reihe Ich mich hier auch mal ein:
Am 5. September 2015 habe Ich über die Sparbuch Aktion ein Strive AL 7.0 Race in L bestellt und warte wie viele andere auch bisher vergeblich darauf. Letzter Stand von gestern ist das die Abholung in Koblenz aktuell nicht möglich ist und Ich gestern auf Versand umgeschwenkt habe, dieser soll wohl in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen erfolgen. Eine Bestätigung das sich was geändert hat habe Ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## Micha382 (8. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Dann reihe Ich mich hier auch mal ein:
> Am 5. September 2015 habe Ich über die Sparbuch Aktion ein Strive AL 7.0 Race in L bestellt und warte wie viele andere auch bisher vergeblich darauf. Letzter Stand von gestern ist das die Abholung in Koblenz aktuell nicht möglich ist und Ich gestern auf Versand umgeschwenkt habe, dieser soll wohl in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen erfolgen. Eine Bestätigung das sich was geändert hat habe Ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht erhalten.



Dann hoffe mal dass du nicht den Storno bekommst wie so viele die Anfang September im Sparbuch bestellt haben...


----------



## loskeksos (8. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe mal dass du nicht den Storno bekommst wie so viele die Anfang September im Sparbuch bestellt haben...


Das hoffe es mal nicht aber würd mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern. 

Hab heute 2 mal mit Canyon telefoniert. Beim ersten Telefonat ging es darum das Ich noch keine Bestätigung erhalten habe das mein Rad jetzt versendet werden soll und auch der Link zu Paypal fehlt da das Geld ja nun per Vorkasse bezahlt werden soll. Vom Support wurde die Mail nach manuell ausgelöst und Ich hatte nach 2 Minuten meine Bestätigung. Aber als wäre es vorher nicht klar gewesen fehlen nun die 10% Rabatt die Ich auf der letzten AB drauf hatte, also kostet das Bike wieder 2799€ wie in der Sparbuchaktion bestellt.
Also ein 2. mal angerufen: Natürlich kann die erste AB mit dem Rabatt nirgends gefunden werden und Ich soll diese an Canyon senden damit das geprüft werden kann und man will sich heute noch bei mir melden....da bin Ich ja wie immer gespannt


----------



## Micha382 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich behaupte mal die wissen nicht dass eine Charge Strives fehlt die dir gesagt haben dass es versendet werden soll.
Ich warte seit 1. August auf die Lieferung meines Rades...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel187 (8. Dezember 2015)

Nun gibt es bei mir auch Neigkeiten 
Habe diese Woche die Meldung erhalten, dass eine Abholung in Koblenz erst wieder ende Januar möglich sei.
Da mein gepl. "Liefertermin" in der nächsten Woche geplant war, erhalte ich nun das Rad vom Zusteller des Vertraues ^^ - Versand und Bikeguard gehen auf kosten von Canyon. -Finde ich persönlich eine nette Geste 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt!
Nach kleinem hin und her bzgl. neuer Lieferadresse und kleinerer Anpassung der AB bin ich vom Support her echt angetan.
Wartezeit auf Antworten via Mail war am Ende bei nicht einmal einer Stunde! 
An dieser Stellte gehört daher auch mal ein dickes Lob ausgesprochen!

Wenn das Rad`l dann dieses Jahr noch kommt bin ich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## baumringzaehler (8. Dezember 2015)

Bestellung: Canyon Strive AL 7.0 RACE L + Schaltauge Nr.26
Bestelldatum: 21.10.2015
Liefertermin: Laut Webseite 02.-06.11.15
Auftragsbestätigung: Keine (06.11.15 laut Support telefonisch bestätigt, Liefertermin unbekannt)
Versandbestätigung: 12.11.15  natürlich nur das  Schaltauge 
Auftragsbestätigung: 08.12.15 nach Supportanfrage erhalten
Liefertermin: Nach Supportauskunft erste Woche Feb. 2016 ohne Gewähr


----------



## b0mbe (8. Dezember 2015)

Farbe und Rahmengröße?


----------



## baumringzaehler (8. Dezember 2015)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Farbe und Rahmengröße?


Größe: L
Farbe: Factory Enduro Team


----------



## b0mbe (8. Dezember 2015)

Das stand eben aber noch nicht im Post, oder? 

Mein Strive AL 7.0 (mit ohne Race) in XL und Jet Grey soll nächste Woche versandfertig und in 2-3 Wochen versendet sein.


----------



## DerekGo (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mit Canyon telefoniert, sie haben mich angerufen (!!!!) und sich auch noch mal mehrmals für das Chaos entschuldigt! Das Bike wird auf jeden Fall wieder zurückgehen. Einen Rückholschein wurde mir zugesendet und die Kosten Übernimmt Canyon. Hatte während der Bestellung auch von Selbstabholen auf Versand umgeschwenkt, durch das Chaos wurde auch dieser mir kostenlos angeboten. Insgesamt sehr nett, wäre nicht diese chaotische Wartezeit von 3 Monate gewesen, hätte ich mich nun über Zusendung des Spectrals wirklich sehr gefreut. So bin ich nun auf den Herbst 2016 gespannt, vielleicht gibt es da dann schon Neuigkeiten über ein Spectral 2017 ...


----------



## Micha382 (9. Dezember 2015)

@baumringzaehler @b0mbe 
Ihr sprecht hier aber wahrscheinlich von Rädern aus 2015 und einmal aus 2016 als Modelljahr oder?


----------



## loskeksos (9. Dezember 2015)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Das Bike wird auf jeden Fall wieder zurückgehen.


D.h. du hast dein Rad bereits zuhause und schickst es wieder zurück?


----------



## dummeLiese (9. Dezember 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier kannst weiter rumtrollen
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#!/radonbikes
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/radon-bikes.225/


und du bitte hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stellungnahme-von-cube-bikes-zu-den-lagerproblemen.151851/


----------



## TomT87 (9. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich mich, da mein Strive 7.0 Race L am ca. 10 sicheren Versanddatum (mit neuer AB etc.) letzte Woche wieder nicht rausging, beim Support via Chat gemeldet hatte, wurde mir von Fehlbeständen erzählt und dass mein Bike evtl. nicht mehr lieferbar sein könnte. Bei einem erneuten Anruf, um zu wissen was denn jetzt genau los ist, wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Bike storniert wurde (nicht von mir und es gab auch keine Mail oder sonst irgendeine Benachrichtigung!) und man mir nur die 5% auf ein 16er Modell (500€ teurer) anbieten könne. Das würde mit den Entschädigungen, die einige (die zum Teil sogar kurz nach mir bestellt hatten) auf ihr 15er Bike bekommen eine Differenz von ca. 610€ bedeuten und noch einmal *4 Monate Warten*...für das gleiche/gleichwertige Bike! Ein finanzielles Entgegenkommen/Entschädigung für die unverschuldete Verschiebung (insgesamt dann 7 Monate) und die Zusatzkosten könne man nicht anbieten, da es sich ja nicht um ein gleichwertiges (2-3 Komponenten von anderen Herstellern, minimale Upgrades) handelt. Die Person, die bei Canyon in solchen Fällen etwas machen kann, kann man als Externer nicht anrufen und auf die Mail wird nicht geantwortet. 

Es ist eine absolute Sauerei mit welcher Willkür Canyon hier vorgeht. Ich habe in KW 36 bestellt und mir wurde gesagt, dass das letzte Strive 7.0 Race von 2015 *vor* *3,5 Wochen *verkauft wurde und sie mir keines mehr geben könnten. Selbst ein kleines Kind weiß, dass man in einem solchen Fall diejenigen über den Fehlbestand informiert werden und kein Bike bekommen sollten, die als letztes bestellt hatten! 

Ich glaube Canyon hat hier einfach Schiss mit einmal mit einer offiziellen Absagemail ihren Ruf noch mehr in den Dreck zu ziehen, da man diese ja auch veröffentlichen könnte!
Ich bin immer noch sprachlos wie unprofessionell ein so großes Unternehmen wie Canyon agieren kann....sie sollten doch, gerade wenn der Ruf in den letzten Monaten eh schon gelitten hat, in solchen Fällen auf den Kunden zugehen und eine Lösung finden, die für beide Parteien o.k/fair ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (9. Dezember 2015)

@Micha382, ich spreche von einem 2016er.


----------



## loskeksos (9. Dezember 2015)

Welch eine Überraschung, der Mitarbeiter hat sich seit gestern natürlich nicht mehr gemeldet daher habe Ich heute bei insgesamt 3 Anrufen wieder fast ne Stunde in der Hotline verbracht.
Das Ende von Lied ist Ich habe meine 10% Rabatt wieder und konnte das ganze jetzt auch per Kreditkarte bezahlen. Liefertermin wurde mir auf nächste Woche versprochen. Auf direkte Frage was er dazu sagt das manche Bike storniert wurden sagte man mir das mein Rad wohl auf jeden Fall da wäre da sonst eine Fehlmenge in meinem Auftrag angezeigt werden würde. Ich bin vorerst einmal guter Dinge und hoffe das sich nächste Woche endlich mal etwas tut. Allerdings habe Ich diesen Zirkus zum letzten mal mitgemacht, sollte bis spätestens Heiligabend kein Bike in Sicht sein werde Ich stornieren.


----------



## Micha382 (9. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Welch eine Überraschung, der Mitarbeiter hat sich seit gestern natürlich nicht mehr gemeldet daher habe Ich heute bei insgesamt 3 Anrufen wieder fast ne Stunde in der Hotline verbracht.
> Das Ende von Lied ist Ich habe meine 10% Rabatt wieder und konnte das ganze jetzt auch per Kreditkarte bezahlen. Liefertermin wurde mir auf nächste Woche versprochen. Auf direkte Frage was er dazu sagt das manche Bike storniert wurden sagte man mir das mein Rad wohl auf jeden Fall da wäre da sonst eine Fehlmenge in meinem Auftrag angezeigt werden würde. Ich bin vorerst einmal guter Dinge und hoffe das sich nächste Woche endlich mal etwas tut. Allerdings habe Ich diesen Zirkus zum letzten mal mitgemacht, sollte bis spätestens Heiligabend kein Bike in Sicht sein werde Ich stornieren.


Zu mir hieß es letzte Woche dass nächste Woche eine Charge Strives zusammen gebaut werden soll. Ob die 2015 allerdings noch rausgehen sei fraglich, ich solle mal eher mit 2016 rechnen...


----------



## -JimmY- (9. Dezember 2015)

Update zu meinem Strive AL 7.0 (2016):
Nach einem Gespräch im Chat habe ich nun eine AB mit Versanddatum am 29.02. - 04.03.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass in absehbarer Zeit keine Abholung in Koblenz möglich, sei, weshalb ich den Versand erstmal akzeptiere. Ich soll mich aber im Januar nochmal melden, um die AB evtl. auf Abholung zu ändern (über einen Rabatt wird dann auch gesprochen). 
Am Besten war die Frage, ob mit einer Bezahlung per Vorkasse einverstanden wäre…das hab ich bei der momentanen Situation klar verneint. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (9. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Zu mir hieß es letzte Woche dass nächste Woche eine Charge Strives zusammen gebaut werden soll. Ob die 2015 allerdings noch rausgehen sei fraglich, ich solle mal eher mit 2016 rechnen...


Also wenn du/ihr nächste Woche ein 2016er bekommt dreh ich komplett durch...glaub mir, ich gönne es euch und genau so sollte es auch ablaufen. Wenn aufgrund ihres Fehler keine 2015er mehr da sind bekommen diejenigen, deren Bestellung schon lange her und noch offen ist, ein 2016er Modell. Wenn es zum Sparbuchpreis kommt fände ich die extra 10% sogar unnötig bzw. wäre zufrieden mit dem Sparbuchpreis. 

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es euch nicht so ergeht wie mir und ihr nächste Woche endlich die Strives bekommt...haltet mich/uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## mdopp (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich lese nun schon längere Zeit die diversen Threads hier im Canyon Forum und kann mich nur wundern, warum ihr euch das alles antut.
Nachdem Canyon meine online Bestellung Anfang November eine gute Woche lang einfach ignoriert hatte, habe ich mir halt ein anderes Bike bestellt (ein YT Capra) - das kam übrigens letzte Woche schon an und ich konnte das schöne Wetter am Sonntag nutzen.
Klar ist das Strive ein prima Bike (deshalb wollte ich's ja auch), aber wenn ich hier von einigen lese, die im Juli/August bestellt haben und heute (Mitte Dezember) immer noch mit blabla abgespeist werden? Hallo - geht's noch?
Und dann: Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn nach 6-8 Monaten Wartezeit ein Rad mit defektem Shape-Shifter kommt? Nochmal 2 Monate auf die Reparatur warten???
Schaut Euch doch einfach woanders um. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## Micha382 (9. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Also wenn du/ihr nächste Woche ein 2016er bekommt dreh ich komplett durch...glaub mir, ich gönne es euch und genau so sollte es auch ablaufen. Wenn aufgrund ihres Fehler keine 2015er mehr da sind bekommen diejenigen, deren Bestellung schon lange her und noch offen ist, ein 2016er Modell. Wenn es zum Sparbuchpreis kommt fände ich die extra 10% sogar unnötig bzw. wäre zufrieden mit dem Sparbuchpreis.
> 
> Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es euch nicht so ergeht wie mir und ihr nächste Woche endlich die Strives bekommt...haltet mich/uns auf dem Laufenden



Ich behaupte mal sie bauen nochmal eine Charge 2015er auf.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sie mir zu dem Preis der auf der letzten AB stand ein 2016er schicken :-D


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (9. Dezember 2015)

Und grad kam mal wieder ne neue AB - Nummer 19 oder 20 oder so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eLLWeeBee (9. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Und grad kam mal wieder ne neue AB - Nummer 19 oder 20 oder so
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hör ebenfalls, obwohl ich vor zwei Tagen per Mail storniert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumringzaehler (9. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute Nachmittag, ich war leider nicht zu Hause, einen Anruf bekommen von einer Spedition die mir ein Rad anliefern möchte ??? Die Nummer war aus Koblenz, habe aber danach unter der Nummer keinen mehr erreichen können. Schicken die nicht einfach nur mit DHL raus, so war es bei meinen anderen Rädern der Fall.
Das witzige, ich habe heute morgen meine Bestellung widerrufen und auch schon die Bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## loskeksos (9. Dezember 2015)

mdopp schrieb:


> Ich lese nun schon längere Zeit die diversen Threads hier im Canyon Forum und kann mich nur wundern, warum ihr euch das alles antut.


Das Frage Ich mich auch schon seit Wochen bei mir selbst?! Eigentlich hätte Ich das Teil schon Ende September stornieren sollen, aber nachdem Ich mich so auf das Strive eingelese(und auch gefreut) habe wollte Ich das Bike auch unbedingt haben. Zwar nicht komme was wolle aber zumindest war Ich bis jetzt einiges bereit zu erdulden und habe mir immer wieder gesagt das wird schon noch. Aber so langsam ist auch bei mir das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Wenn die nächsten zwei Wochen nix geht bin Ich beim Stive weg und werde mich in Richtung Propain oder YT orientiere .


----------



## DerekGo (10. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> D.h. du hast dein Rad bereits zuhause und schickst es wieder zurück?



Richtig! Das Spectral kam gestern gegen 14.00 Uhr mit DHL an, habe die Annahme aber verweigert, weil ich mir in der Zwischenzeit ein Radon Slide 10.0 HD gekauft habe. Ich hatte auch 3 Monate gewartet. Ich war auch des Wartens müde ((eher ziemlich verärgert)).


----------



## Ulanova2 (10. Dezember 2015)

Diesen Thread hatte ich als Vorfreude Wartezimmer gedacht. Macht doch bitte einen eigenen für Eure Stornierungs und Unzufriedenheits Bekundungen auf. Dankeschön.

Langley


----------



## Tricksy (10. Dezember 2015)

mdopp schrieb:


> und kann mich nur wundern, warum ihr euch das alles antut.



...naja, weils geile Bikes sind, egal ob pünktlich oder auch nicht (das ist in der Tat Scheise momentan bei Canyon). Und weil sie ganz schön gute Preise für ihre Ausstattung haben. Ein vergleichbarer Spaß bei Specialized oder Trek kostet doppelt so viel.
Und welche Töchter meinst du denn genau? Wirklich direkt vergleichbar ist ja nur Radon. Und die haben wirklich schöne Töchter . Aber eben nicht ganz so Schöne wie die bei Canyon, aber das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Tricksy (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich erhielt heute die 3. AB. Versanddatum bleibt immer noch gleich. Außerdem erinnern sie mich zeitgleich, dass ich mal zahlen soll damit es keine Verzögerungen bei der Lieferung gibt. Scheint ernst zu werden.

Der Kollege hat ein Spectral CF XL in green bestellt. Sein Versand ist lt. AB von heute auf Versand 14.-18.12. vorgerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (10. Dezember 2015)

Da können Einige wieder Bestellen und/oder Stornieren.

*10% bzw 25% Rabatt auf Canyon Outlet MTB Bikes. Nur heute!*

https://www.canyon.com/specials/christmas/


----------



## loskeksos (11. Dezember 2015)

Hab vorhin ganz unerwartet eine Email über den Versand von 2 Paketen erhalten die vorraussichtlich morgen eintreffen werden da bin ich ja gespannt ob da auch ein bike dabei ist. Sonst noch jemand was von canyon gehört?


----------



## Micha382 (11. Dezember 2015)

Nein bisher nicht, bestellt wie gesagt 1. August, Strive 7.0 Race M. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## loskeksos (12. Dezember 2015)

Wie fast zu erwarten waren es nur die Teile  Dachte es sind 2 Pakete weil es zwei Sendungsnummern waren...naja dann heißt ws wohl weiter Warten


----------



## hoffe87 (12. Dezember 2015)

yeah, es ist da. 
canyon spectral al 7.0 in xl 2016

tante edit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/canyon-spectral-vertical-green-01-jpg.444190/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/canyon-spectral-vertical-green-02-jpg.444191/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/canyon-spectral-vertical-green-03-jpg.444192/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/canyon-spectral-vertical-green-04-jpg.444193/


----------



## Tricksy (12. Dezember 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> yeah, es ist da.
> canyon spectral al 7.0 in xl 2016



Yeesssssss!!!! Hau rein.


----------



## Belchenradler (13. Dezember 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> yeah, es ist da.
> canyon spectral al 7.0 in xl 2016


Gratuliere - sieht super aus!  

P.S. ist das jetzt eigentlich das erste ausgelieferte 2016er Spectral hier im Forum???


----------



## Kubotan (13. Dezember 2015)

Am 9.12.15 kam die Auftragsbestätigung, 
geplantes Versanddatum 21.12 -25.12.15.
Die Spannung steigt...



MfG Stefan


----------



## DerekGo (13. Dezember 2015)

Werde wohl doch noch zusätzlich ein 2016er Spectral AL 8.0 "L" in Stealth Ende März 2016 bestellen! Bin schon gespannt ...


----------



## Tricksy (14. Dezember 2015)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Werde wohl doch noch zusätzlich ein 2016er Spectral AL 8.0 "L" in Stealth Ende März 2016 bestellen! Bin schon gespannt ...



???? Wieso das jetzt? Interessiert mich wirklich, hau's raus warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (15. Dezember 2015)

Dann werde ich das Slide etwa 4 Monate fahren und wollte Canyon noch einmal eine Chance geben wollen. Werde aber nicht noch einmal den Fehler begehen das Bike vorab verkaufen und Canyon gleich zu Anfang das Geld zu überweisen ... abgesehen davon, ist das Slide 10.0 HD aber ein richtig tolles Bike.


----------



## Micha382 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hat schon jemand was von den Strives gehört die diese Woche rausgehen sollen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbyq (15. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was von den Strives gehört die diese Woche rausgehen sollen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


mine was supposed to be sent 7/12 , now they saying maybe this week , going to cancel if not here before xmas !


----------



## Tricksy (16. Dezember 2015)

Mehrere Spectral Modelle ab sofort Status "ab Lager". Da muss ja nun was gehen


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Dezember 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Mehrere Spectral Modelle ab sofort Status "ab Lager". Da muss ja nun was gehen



Ob darauf auch Verlass ist? 
Bin gespannt, muss mich allerdings noch bis min. Februar gedulden.


----------



## Ulanova2 (16. Dezember 2015)

Meins steht auch seit gestern auf "ab Lager", aber die korrekte AB von heute sagt immer noch "erste Februarwoche"..


----------



## peblinky (16. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## Ulanova2 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein Spectral AL 7.0 WMN  in L


----------



## darkblau (16. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal meine *Bestelldaten* für die Statistik:

Spectral AL 6.0 in Vertical Green, Rahmengröße M
Bestellt: 10. Oktober 2015, Lieferdatum laut Homepage: 26.-31. Oktober
Erste Auftragsbestätigung: 22. Oktober, Lieferdatum 9.-13. November
Zweite Auftragsbestätigung: 1. Dezember, Lieferdatum: 11.-15. Januar 2016
*Lieferung kam dann tatsächlich schon am 12. Dezember*

Bisher noch keine Rechnung oder Lieferschein erhalten, allerdings per Chat angefordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmartBastard (16. Dezember 2015)

Bin gespannt, bei meiner AB steht GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 14.12. - 18.12.2015, habe den Bike aber noch nicht bezahlt, da sie bis jetzt nicht fähig waren eine Rechnung bzw AB ohne MwSt mir zu schicken (kaufe das Rad auf Firma ausserhalb von DE, innerhalb von EU und zahle MwSt).


----------



## b0mbe (16. Dezember 2015)

darkblau schrieb:


> Bisher noch keine Rechnung oder Lieferschein erhalten, allerdings per Chat angefordert.


Bei mir lag die Rechnung neben den ganzen Bedienungsanleitungen in dem schwarzen Beutel. Haste da drin mal nachgeschaut?


----------



## darkblau (16. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich. Dort war im Übrigen auch keinerlei Anleitung/Produktblatt zu den Fox-Komponenten enthalten. Musste ich downloaden. Waren auch nicht auf der mitgelieferten DVD.
Gezahlt hab ich übrigens per PayPal-Einzug, was 5 Tage vor Ankunft des Rads geschah.


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe eben nochmals eine AB bekommen mit Versanddatum 01. - 05.02.16.
Allerdings stand das auch schon in der AB vor 3 Wochen.

Habs am 25.10 bestellt und da war der Versandtermin angesetzt mit 09. - 13.11. - minimale Abweichung


----------



## staaberggung (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo @ hoffe 87,
kannst du mir sagen wie groß du bist bei welcher Schrittlänge.
Ich überlege mich hier auch ins Wartezimmer zu setzen und ein Spectral AL 6.0 in vertical green  zu bestellen.
Danke vorab für deine Angaben. Und alle anderen viel Spaß beim warten.


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2015)

Hey, ist es normal, dass ich beim Bestellprozess aktuell keine Abholung auswählen kann?

LG und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (17. Dezember 2015)

Da Canyon aktuell ziemlich überfordert ist, wird die Abholung in Koblenz erst ab Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder Möglich sein. Bestehende Aufträge mit Abholung wurden auch auf Versand geändert.


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2015)

danke


----------



## hoffe87 (17. Dezember 2015)

staaberggung schrieb:


> Hallo @ hoffe 87,
> kannst du mir sagen wie groß du bist bei welcher Schrittlänge.
> Ich überlege mich hier auch ins Wartezimmer zu setzen und ein Spectral AL 6.0 in vertical green  zu bestellen.
> Danke vorab für deine Angaben. Und alle anderen viel Spaß beim warten.



servus,

ich bin 191cm groß mit einer schrittlänge von 92cm. ich habe größe L und XL beides probegefahren und größe L war mir viel zu gestaucht.
du kannst aber auch hier schauen, da die 2015er und 2016er rahmen identisch von der geometrie sind: (seite1)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015.722354/


----------



## staaberggung (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo @hoffe87 
Danke für die Info und den Link.
Warst du zum Probe fahren bei Canyon? Haben die beide Größen zum testen aktuell im Showroom?
E-Mail an Canyon bringt ja zur Zeit nicht viel nützliche Informationen sind meist Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Ulanova2 (18. Dezember 2015)

Bei 186cm mit 89er Schrittlänge passt L hervorragend.


----------



## SmartBastard (18. Dezember 2015)

Heute habe ich die richtige AB ohne MwSt bekommen und es bezahlt. Jetzt mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis sie das Rad schicken.


----------



## hoffe87 (18. Dezember 2015)

staaberggung schrieb:


> Hallo @hoffe87
> Danke für die Info und den Link.
> Warst du zum Probe fahren bei Canyon? Haben die beide Größen zum testen aktuell im Showroom?
> E-Mail an Canyon bringt ja zur Zeit nicht viel nützliche Informationen sind meist Fehlanzeige.



ich war bei canyon. im september hatten die rahmengrößen da (die 2015er bikes). ich würde aber vorher anrufen, hatte ich auch gemacht


----------



## Tricksy (18. Dezember 2015)

Unsere 1. Bestellung sollte lt. AB diese Woche versand werden. Bestätigung dazu kam heute. Läuft somit planmäßig. CF 9.0 Sl in XL green.


----------



## GrauerWolf (18. Dezember 2015)

GrauerWolf schrieb:


> Dann werde ich auch mal im Wartezimmer platz nehmen.
> Hier meine Zeitleiste:
> 10.09.2015 Canyon Spectral AL8.0 /2016 bestellt Liefertermin 21.01.2016
> 10.09.2015 Bestellbestätigung erhalten  gepl. Versanddatum KW 46 – 2015
> 20.11.2015 Nach Anfrage per Email Neue KundenNr. u. AuftragsNr. erhalten mit GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 11.01. – 15.01.2016


Heute habe ich eine neue Ab (die 4.) erhalten. GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 29.02. – 04.03.2016.  
Kommt Zeit kommt Rad!


----------



## Tricksy (19. Dezember 2015)

1. Lieferung eingetroffen. 2. folgt in der letzten KW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (22. Dezember 2015)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> hier sind ja noch sehr viele Plätze frei. Dann setze ich mich mal dazu:
> Spectral AL 7.0 M silber
> AB ab 18.Januar 2016



So Kollegas,
das Christkind (mit Posthorn) war grade
schon da und hat mir meins noch schnell untern Baum gelegt.
Bilder kommen noch.
Danke Canyon!


----------



## Ulanova2 (22. Dezember 2015)

Very cool, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Dezember 2015)

Nen Monat früher als in der AB kann man lassen  
Viel Spaß damit, Wetter passt ja hervorragend für Testausfahrten


----------



## SmartBastard (23. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute die Meldung bekommen, dass das Geld gekommen ist, also sollte sie innerhalb von einer Woche das Rad schicken. Also so weit so gut und alles in dem Zeitraum der mir versprochen würde. Will mich nicht zu früh freuen, aber es scheint, dass sie die Situation langsam ins Griff bekommen.


----------



## biky_miky (23. Dezember 2015)

SmartBastard schrieb:


> Habe heute die Meldung bekommen, dass das Geld gekommen ist, also sollte sie innerhalb von einer Woche das Rad schicken. Also so weit so gut und alles in dem Zeitraum der mir versprochen würde. Will mich nicht zu früh freuen, aber es scheint, dass sie die Situation langsam ins Griff bekommen.



Bei mir ist es auch so gelaufen.
Allerdings hat mich heute der Support auf die Homepage verwiesen. Und da steht, dass das Strive 9.0 Race in L erst ab Februar geliefert werden soll.


----------



## basti.rlp (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich reihe mich mal ein:

Bestelldatum: 25.12
AB: 25.12
Vor.Lieferzeitraum: 28.12-01.01 
Lieferzeitraum auf der Homepage: 11.01-18.01

Bike: Spectral CF 9.0 EX in L


----------



## Funrider476 (25. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe ein Luxus Problem.
Suche seit langen nach einem Nerve 29 Stealth in XL.

Im 2016 gab es das bis letzte Woche laut Canyon nicht.
Habe mir letzte Tage im Outlett ein Nerve 9.9 aus 2015 in Stealth gekauft.
Kurz nach dem Kauf, gibt es das 2016er auch als 9.9 in Stealth in XL, mal schauen, ob ich das 2015 er noch abbestellt bekomme und dafür ein 2016er nehme. Wenn es schon in der Post ist, wäre es mir unangenehm, solche Umstände zu machen!! werde Montag den Service Anrufen und nachfragen, ob es schon in der Post ist. wenn nicht, versuche ich es umzubestellen.
Würde lieber das 2016 er fahren.


----------



## b0mbe (25. Dezember 2015)

Gibts da einen speziellen Grund? Die Ausstattung vom 2015er Modell müsste doch etwas besser sein und der Preis sowieso.


----------



## Funrider476 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja, der neue Trallastige Rahmen,
der  neue Dämpfer DPS 
die  neue Gabel.m Fox 120mm  
Dazu breitere Reifen 2.4, das sind die Gründe
Beide haben XT Schaltung und Bremsen.
Ja das 2015 er ist günstiger aber auch nur etwa 350 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funrider476 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ergänzung
Ich habe heute Morgen mit dem Live Chat kommuniziert. Hat alles super geklappt, das 2015 er Nerve aus dem Outlett war noch nicht im Versand und so wurde es sofort storniert und ich habe das Nerve 9.9 aus 2016 bestellt in Stealth und mit XL Rahmen.							 Auch die Bezahlung klappt super, ich zahle mit Checkkarte, diese wird erst beim Versand des Bikes mit dem  Betrag belastet und vom Konto erst zwei bis drei Woche Später abgebucht. Passt
jetzt warte ich aufs Nerve, Liefertermin anfang Februar


----------



## jmertgen (28. Dezember 2015)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Gibts da einen speziellen Grund? Die Ausstattung vom 2015er Modell müsste doch etwas besser sein und der Preis sowieso.


Das 2016 hat ne 34Fox mit 120mm auf dem 29ger. 
Und der Rahmen ist nen bissel anders! 
Das werden sicher die Gründe sein.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (28. Dezember 2015)

Hubs.... Antwort wa ja schon da... Hab ich übersehen.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (28. Dezember 2015)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Ja, der neue Trallastige Rahmen,
> der  neue Dämpfer DPS
> die  neue Gabel.m Fox 120mm
> Dazu breitere Reifen 2.4, das sind die Gründe
> ...


Die 350€ sind den Aufpreis aber wehrt! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stef77 (2. Januar 2016)

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Canyon, Ich habe bisher 3 Canyon Räder gekauft und inzwischen viele Höhen und Tiefen mit dem Canyon Support erlebt. Super Produkte, Mountainbikes und Rennräder und im Gegensatz dazu monatelanges warten bei Bestellungen oder bei Serviceaufträgen durch einen total unfähigen Support mit oft nicht nachvollziehbarer Hinhaltetaktik. 
Trotzdem habe ich in der Hoffnung an das Gute im November 2015 ein Strive und ein Nerve über das "Outlet" geordert und auch Bestätigungen dafür erhalten. In der Adventszeit 2015 gab es ein Wochenende wo die Räder nochmals zusätzlich im Preis reduziert wurden. Ich wurde daraufhin per E-Mail und neuer Bestellbestätigung informiert auch in der Genuss der Preisreduzierung zu kommen. Auf unzählige Anrufversuche erreichte ich irgendwann einen Servicemitarbeiter der mir mitteilte, die Räder stehen kurz vor der Auslieferung. Dann wieder unzählige Anrufversuche mit dem Ergebnis diverse Entschuldigungen und Ausreden zu erfahren. 
Dann die Option daß beide Räder kostenlos zugesendet werden. 3 Tage später dann per email die  Absage: für beide Räder existiere leider kein Bestand. So eine Verarsche sucht seinesgleichen.
Natürlich sind die Räder Klasse, mein aktuelles Strive von 2011 ist wirklich ein tolles Gerät, aber das was da abläuft bis man ein Rad bekommt oder wenn man eine Serviceleistung braucht ist nicht zumutbar. Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren einige ein Canyon Produkt und haben fast ausnahmslos leider ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, daß die Firma Canyon einerseits tolle Produkte herstellen kann und es über Jahre nicht schafft einen vernünftigen Ablauf zu bieten. Vielleicht überschätzt Canyon die Leidensfähigkeit seiner Kunden. SG.


----------



## Funrider476 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich finde solche Erfahrungen bedauerlich, kann sie von meiner Seite aus nicht bestätigen.

Habe in 2013 ein 29 er Spectral 7.9 bestellt, ist  zu dem genannten Termin in den Versand gegangen.
Am Tag des Versandes kam in den Outlet ein 8.9 mit einer kleinen Macke am Rahmen zum gleichen kurs. Ich habe den Support angerufen und die sagten es wäre keine Thema, ich solle die Annahme verweigern und das 8.9 bestellen. So auch geschehen. Alles Klasse gelaufen.

Im November 2015 haben wir für einen Clubkollegen ein Spectral bestellt, der 50. Geburtstag hatte. Es war ein Spectral 9.9 aus dem Outlett. Bestellt am 23.11 zu DHL am 24.11 in Zielverteilerzentrum Eingang 26.11 Ausgang am 8.12  und Zustellung auch am 8.12. ( dafür konnte aber auch Canyon nix, DHL vor Weihnachten auch Überlastet).
Der Geburtstag war leider am 4.12!! und er hat ein anderes Bike bekommen. Wieder mit dem Support gesprochen, etwa 3 Minuten Warteschleife ( Normal aus meiner Sicht). Wir haben es Zusammengebaut, ein Kollege hat es sich angesehen, es passte jedoch nicht. Wieder eingepackt und Canyon angeschrieben mit der Bitte um Retoure schein. Am Folgetag rief ein sehr freundlicher Mitarbeiter von Canyon an und sagte, das mit der Umstellung auf eine neue Software Problem da wären und er den Retoure schein per Post versenden würde. Dieser war dann zwei Tage später da, Bike abholen lassen,  Eingang bei Canyon am 28.12 und geld am nächsten Tag gutgeschrieben.

Jetzt warte ich noch auf mein Nerve 9.9 2016 Liefertermin laut Warenkorb 01.02 bis 06.02. Bestellbestätigung sagt Lieferung wahrscheinlich am 18.01 bis 25.01.

Ich kann über Canyon da nichts Negatives schreiben. Viele Kleinigkeiten selbst Stornierung von Nerve 9.9 2015 und Änderung der Bestellung klappt über den Chat hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (3. Januar 2016)

Über eine Gutschrift meines schon im September 2015 überwiesenen Geldes bzw. eine Rücküberweisung auf mein Konto warte ich nun immer noch. Bei mir hat sich die Bestellung (Spectral AL 8.0 Stealth) mehr oder minder als Albtraum erwiesen und auch die Verzögerung der Anweisung auf mein Konto beunruhigt mich schon sehr. Ich werde bis März/April 2016 weiterhin die einschlägigen Foren lesen und überlegen, ob ich dann noch eine Bestellung bei Canyon platziere.


----------



## Funrider476 (3. Januar 2016)

würde mir auch Sorgen machen.
Meines war am 28.12 bei Canyon und am 30.12 war Geld auf Karte Gutgeschrieben.

Has du schon mal den Service oder Chat angeschrieben?


----------



## DerekGo (3. Januar 2016)

@Funrider476 Ja, ich habe den Service nun schon einige Male angeschrieben und immer wieder wurde mir versichert, das man sich um die Rücküberweisung des Geldes »schnellstens« kümmerte.


----------



## Tricksy (3. Januar 2016)

Zugesagte Lieferung 28.12.-1.1. lt. AB.

Bis heute nix gehört oder gesehen. Lieferzeiten haben sich auch um knapp 3 Wochen auf der Homepage verschoben. Wobei dies ja angeblich nicht für bestehende Bestellungen gilt. Ich bin recht entspannt, da die Zeit noch relativ früh über den Termin ist. Die machen es aber spannend.


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Januar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Zugesagte Lieferung 28.12.-1.1. lt. AB.
> 
> Bis heute nix gehört oder gesehen. Lieferzeiten haben sich auch um knapp 3 Wochen auf der Homepage verschoben. Wobei dies ja angeblich nicht für bestehende Bestellungen gilt. Ich bin recht entspannt, da die Zeit noch relativ früh über den Termin ist. Die machen es aber spannend.


Bei mir ebenfalls. Aber immer locker bleiben. Der 28.12-02.01 kam mir eh unrealistisch vor.


----------



## Tricksy (3. Januar 2016)

Sie füllen eine ganze Seite der neuen Mountainbike:


----------



## DerekGo (3. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Wenn ich der von Dir abfotografierten Seite Glauben schenken kann, dann steht einer Bestellung im März 2016 ja eigentlich nichts mehr im Weg – nun ja außer mein Geld, was ich immer noch von Canyon erwarte.


----------



## Tricksy (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## DerekGo (4. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Das liest sich doch gut. In welcher Rahmenhöhe hast Du das Bike bestellt? Bin mir pers. immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich Carbon oder Alu beim Spectral wählen soll ...


----------



## SmartBastard (4. Januar 2016)

Seit 23.12. hat sich niemand gemeldet, also habe ich heute angerufen und nachgefragt. 

Es würde mir bestätigt, dass das Geld da ist und eigentlich alles passen sollte. Bei Lieferung stand noch der alte Liefertermin von zirka mitte Dezember. Mir würde gesagt, dass das Rad diese oder nächste Woche verschickt werden sollte und dass ich sicher eine Email mit Tracking Code bekommen werde. Habe es nicht eilig, also mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (4. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Tricksy Das liest sich doch gut. In welcher Rahmenhöhe hast Du das Bike bestellt? Bin mir pers. immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich Carbon oder Alu beim Spectral wählen soll ...



Habe ein M bestellt.

Ich hatte letzte Saison das Alu Modell. Superbike, das 1. wo ich absolut nichts verändern musste. Passt wie Faust auf Eimer und Arsch aufs Auge . Ich dachte mir nur das geile Gerät jetzt in ultraleicht (für bergauf) ist mein persönlicher Bikeolymp. Daher nun Carbon für 2016.

Die üblichen Alu / Carbon Argumente wirst du sicher kennen.


----------



## Funrider476 (4. Januar 2016)

GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 18.01. - 22.01.2016

Bin mal gespannt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ist gerade sowieso kein Wetter


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Januar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 18.01. - 22.01.2016
> 
> Bin mal gespannt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ist gerade sowieso kein Wetter



Doch. Zum Skifoarn!


----------



## biky_miky (5. Januar 2016)

Kleines Update.

Im Dezember habe ich ein Strive Race 9.0 L bestellt.
Lieferdatum war damals 04.01.-09.01.2016

Anfang Januar mit dem Support gechatted. Liefertermin war dann auf einmal 01.02.-06.02.2016.

Jetzt gerade auf der Homepage nachgeschaut. Der Liefertermin ist nun 18.01.-23.01.2016.
Die Jungs holen auf


----------



## Ulanova2 (5. Januar 2016)

Meine Schwester hat am 21.11.15 ein Grand Canyon AL SL 6.9 WMN bestellt. Prognose damals: 04. -07. Januar 2016. Bis heute keine AB gekommen, obwohl wir die gleiche Domain benutzen (ich hab für mein Spectral schon 5 AB´s oder so...). Heute aber brachte DHL ein riesiges Paket aus Koblenz.....
Den Termin haben sie schonmal wie versprochen eingehalten.
Es wird!


----------



## Imphyy (6. Januar 2016)

Imphyy schrieb:


> ich nehme dann auch mal Platz. Nachdem im September mein Canyon Nerve 9.9 geklaut wurde, habe ich Anfang September ein Spectral 7.0, Größe L in silber bestellt.


Gestern ist es gekommen und ich bin sehr, sehr, sehr glücklich ;-) Die Farbe ist einfach der Hammer!
Ich drücke allen anderen die warten weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## DerekGo (6. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Danke Dir für die Info ...


----------



## Tricksy (7. Januar 2016)

Bei den Spectral CF Modellen ab heute mehrere Bikes auf Status "ab Lager"


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal ein:
> 
> Bestelldatum: 25.12
> AB: 25.12
> ...



um meinen Status aufzugreifen ....

Bestätigung der Zahlung kam am 05.01

Rein aus Interesse habe ich mal bei Canyon angefragt (via Facebook - funktioniert problemlos innerhalb 1-2 Werktagen und ist immer sehr informativ und ausführlich). Versand erfolgt innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen, das Bike wird dafür gerade vorbereitet.

Vorläufiges Fazit:

Bisher kann ich mich weder über den Service, den Kontakt, noch über die Lieferzeiten beschweren. Alles tip top!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (7. Januar 2016)

@Imphyy Das hört sich sehr gut an! Ich schwanke im Moment noch zwischen einem Spectral AL 8.0 EX (auch in Silver Brushed Grey – sieht nämlich verdammt klasse aus) und einem Spectral AL 8.0 in Stealth.


----------



## Funrider476 (7. Januar 2016)

Deswegen dauert es


----------



## trans14 (7. Januar 2016)

Also ich komme mal mit einem Low Budget Arbeitsweg Bike ins Wartezimmer
Das Erste Mal bei Canyon bestellt (fahre sonst nur Cannondale) aber nach den ganzen guten Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis wollte ich mal so ein HT  haben.
Heute morgen bestellt, und nach der Bestelleingangsmail erstmal 2 Stunden gewartet ob es eine AB gibt.
Als die nicht kam im Chat nachgefragt um die Bestellung nicht untergehen zu lassen.
Die Mitarbeiterin im Support hat dann SOFORT eine Ab per Mail versendet mit Liefertermin.

Grand Canyon AL SL 6.9 XL in Blau
Verfügbarkeit laut Homepage 25.01. - 30.01 2016
Versandtermin laut AB 11.01-15.01. 2016

Ich hatte das Gefühl das die MA sich da Mühe gegeben hat und bin erstmal zufrieden.

Kann das denn gut gehen nach den ganzen Horrorgeschichten die ich hier so lese.......

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Ulanova2 (8. Januar 2016)

Geh mal davon aus das sich vor allem die unzufriedenen lautstark melden. Wir haben seit 2007 eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht, und auch beim neuen Grand Canyon gabs ausser einer fehlenden AB absolut nichts auszusetzen.
Anfang Februar noch mein Spectral und dann gehts ab!


----------



## DerekGo (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bin jetzt wieder im Rennen! Habe gerade ein Spectral AL 8.0, 2016 Stealth in Size L via LIVE CHAT bestellt. Die Auftragsbestätigung erfolgt prompt via E-Mail.


----------



## GrauerWolf (8. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Ich wieder im Rennen! Habe gerade ein Spectral AL 8.0 , 2016 Stealth in Size L via LIVE CHAT bestellt. Die Auftragsbestätigung erfolgt prompt via E-Mail.



Und wann ist Liefertermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (8. Januar 2016)

Nach AB 29.02 – 04.03 (geplant). 

Korrektur: Habe eine aktualisierte AB erhalten, in der der LT analog dem Datum im Internet zu lesen ist. Als kleines Bonbon sind die Versand- und Verpackungskosten gestrichen worden.


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat am 21.11.15 ein Grand Canyon AL SL 6.9 WMN bestellt. Prognose damals: 04. -07. Januar 2016. Bis heute keine AB gekommen, obwohl wir die gleiche Domain benutzen (ich hab für mein Spectral schon 5 AB´s oder so...). Heute aber brachte DHL ein riesiges Paket aus Koblenz.....
> Den Termin haben sie schonmal wie versprochen eingehalten.
> Es wird!



Dann habt ihr mit Nachnahme bestellt ? Oder schon im Vorfeld bezahlt ?


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2016)

Aktuell verschicken die Jungs aus dem Chat im Minutentakt die Auftragsbestätigungen. Es geht voran...


----------



## DerekGo (8. Januar 2016)

Ich bezahle per Übereisung!
Auch dann erst, wenn mir das Bike als fertig für den Versand gemeldet wird.


----------



## Funrider476 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich per Kreditkarte, wird am Liefertermin belastet!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Januar 2016)

Hab letzte Woche mein Torque DHX bestellt. Soll bereits Ende Januar kommen. 
Bis jetzt hat Canyon bei mir immer früher als geplant geliefert 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Funrider476 (10. Januar 2016)

Wir waren gestern in Koblenz, wollten die Wartezeit  verkürzen, die größe zu Überprüfen und ein zweites Bike für einen Kollegen suchen.

Ich habe ein Nerve 9.9 aus 2016 bestellt, der Kollege hatte bis vor kurzen ein Nerve 9.9 aus 2014 in XL. Er hätte Interesse aber auch Interesse an einem Spectral 29.
Laut Konfigurator bräuchten wir beide L Rahmen.
Also 270 Kilometer nach Koblenz. dort angekommen so ein Teil geholt, und auf einen Berater gewartet.
Er kam nach 10 Minuten dann auch, war aber, na wie soll ich sagen, wenig motiviert, zwei älteren Menschen Bikes zu zeigen.
In dem Gespräch sagte er uns, das vom Nerve 29 und Spectral 29 keine 2016 Modelle verfügbar wären und die 2015 er die da wären, hätten wir ja zu Hause fahren können..
irgendwann hat er dann doch die Körpergrößen überprüft und eingegeben. Ergebnis PC, sie brauchen nur einen L Rahmen.

Haben dann die 2015 er Nerve 29 in L und Xl gefahren. 
Ergebnis Bauch, es sollten XL sein. da wir beim L mit 90 er SL weit vor gebeugt auf dem Bike sizten.
Das Spetral in l konnten wir fahren, das XL war nicht zu finden.

Sind dann etwas gefrustet nen Kaffee trinken gegangen. Habe dann noch bei den Anbauteilen was geschaut, das junge Mädel dort war sehr kompetent und freundlich.

Fazit, die fahrt nach Koblenz, um zu schauen ob der neue 2016 er Rahmen in einer anderen Größe bestellt werden muss, war umsonst.
Muss jetzt doch waren bis es da ist und wenn es nicht passt, das Bike zurücksenden. Schade

der Kollege fährt Montag nach Bocholt ( snind nur 8 Kilometer) und kauft dort so ein Blumenbike. Auch Schade.

Ein Tipp an Canyon, falls es jemand liest. Schön wäre eine Liste der im Showroom zu testenden Bikes, das erspart für mich als Kunden Zeit und Spritkosten.


----------



## basti.rlp (10. Januar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in Koblenz, wollten die Wartezeit  verkürzen, die größe zu Überprüfen und ein zweites Bike für einen Kollegen suchen.
> 
> Ich habe ein Nerve 9.9 aus 2016 bestellt, der Kollege hatte bis vor kurzen ein Nerve 9.9 aus 2014 in XL. Er hätte Interesse aber auch Interesse an einem Spectral 29.
> Laut Konfigurator bräuchten wir beide L Rahmen.
> ...



Wie wäre es mit vorher anrufen bzw. schreiben und fragen? Bei mir sind es nur ca. 120 km und dennoch habe ich mich versichert ob die entsprechenden Bikes auch da sind. Alles andere ist doch auch totaler Quatsch!


----------



## Funrider476 (10. Januar 2016)

Hatte mit dem Support geschrieben. hatte dort wegen der Größe des neuen Rahmens vor der Bestellung nachgefragt. Hatte aber nur gefragt, ob es sinnvoll wäre nach Koblenz zu fahren um die Größen der 2016 Modelle auszuprobieren, hatte nicht expizit gefragt, ob die 2016 er Modelle vor Ort sind.

ich dummerchen


----------



## trailbikesurfer (10. Januar 2016)

Auf der alten Website standen immer die Modelle aufgelistet welche man Probe fahren konnte. Auf der neuen Website habe ich bisher mal nix gefunden.
Aber 270km zu fahren ohne sich sicher zu sein das daß Modell in der Größe auch zur Probe gefahren werden kann kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2016)

Bei einem Anruf, ob die Bikes auch da sind die man fahren möchte, hat man mir schon erzählt, daß man an der Hotline nicht genau wüßte ob die Räder da sind, weil eine ständige Bewegung da ist und keinen tagesaktuellen Abgleich hat.


----------



## Funrider476 (10. Januar 2016)

Und Sorry,
wenn ein Hersteller neue Bikes im Programm hat, wäre ich davon ausgegangen, das diese an dem einzigen Ort der Welt, wo man Canyon Bikes testen kann, vorhanden sind. 

Zumal ich das Nerve 8.9 in l bist gestern als auf Lager angezeigt bekommen habe.

Nu,  jetzt weis ich ja Bescheid.
Also weiter in aller Ruhe aufs neue Bike warten. Werde morgen mal mit nach Bocholt fahren und mir die Bikes dort mal ansehen.


----------



## Ulanova2 (10. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr mit Nachnahme bestellt ? Oder schon im Vorfeld bezahlt ?



Kreditkarte wars

Tolles Bike, gerade mal ausprobiert. Rahmengröße xs ist mir zwar zu klein, aber der Vortrieb mit den 27.5ern ist schon enorm


----------



## Benny0108 (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin in Koblenz auch das Nerve Al 29 in M und L gefahren. Leider auch die alten Modelle aus 2015. Der MA sagte nach Vermessung sofort, dass ich die Rahmengröße L bräuchte. Meine Größe ist 185 cmm und SL 88 cm. Ich habe mich eigentlich auf beiden Modellen ganz gut gefühlt. Zuhause habe ich gesehen, das die Geometrie verändert worden ist in 2016. Die Oberrohrlänge ist fast 3 cm gewachsen. Laut PPS wird mir bei einem cm weniger SL ein M rahmen empfohlen. Sollte ich doch lieber den M Rahme bestellen? Hat von euch jemand schon ein 2016er Nerve AL 29 und könnte mir mal jemand ein Foto von einem Bike in Größe L senden? Würde mich freuen.
Gruß
Benny


----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2016)

Bei einem 2015er Bike hätte ich Dir ein L empfohlen. Denn bei SL 88 muß die Sattelstütze recht weit raus und somit ist bei L die Lenkerüberhöhung nicht so groß. Bei meiner SL 88 und L beim 2015er ist die Sattelstütze beim Nerve AL 29 noch 13cm eingeschoben. Somit 3cm über max. Wenn Du ein M Rahmen nimmst, liegen 4 cm Sitzrohrlänge zwischen den Modellen. Somit könntest Du die optimale Sitzhöhe von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante bei M gar nicht einstellen. (SL * 0,885 +1 = 88 * 0,885 +1 = 79cm). Gut, man könnte etwas "rumspielen" und probieren indem man einen höheren Sattel nimmt oder auf 10mm verzichtet. Aber für optimale Kraftübertragung wäre es schon besser. Und die mind. 10cm Sattelstütze im Rahmen kann ich nur dringend empfehlen.

Nun zum 2016er. Dort ist das Sitzrohr "gleichlang" wie bei den 2014 / 2015er (5mm weniger bei L). Bei M hast Du also weiterhin das Problem der zu kurzen Sattelstütze von 400mm, der extremen Sattelüberhöhung und dazu kommen noch die 2,4 cm mehr Oberrohr (nicht 3cm). Bei 2016 in M wirst auf auf dem Nerve sportlich gestreckt nach unten geneigt liegen. Bei L wäre es immer noch sportlich aber aufgrund der geringeren Sattelüberhöhung deutlich entlastender.

Mein Tip: 2016 bei 185 und SL 88 in L und dafür nen kurzen Vorbau von 60mm. Ist bequemer in allen Belangen. Wenn Du damit nur Marathons fahren willst, nimm das M.
Ich fahre ein 2014er (identisch mit 2015) mit 182 und SL88 in L und 80mm Vorbau. Paßt.


----------



## Denny225 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich habe diese Woche ein Spectral EX 7.0 bestellt.
Bisher habe ich nur eine Email erhalten wo drine stand welches Modell und welche Größe ich bestellt habe. 
Wann erfährt man denn wann es geliefert werden soll?


----------



## All_mtn (10. Januar 2016)

War die Tage auch bei Canyon und war ehrlich gesagt auch etwas überrascht dass die 2016er Modelle nicht alle vor Ort zum Probefahren vorhanden waren. In meinem Fall war es dann die gewünschte Austattungsvariante die nicht genau angeschaut werden konnte. Probegefahren bin ich dann ein Spectral aus 2015 um die Rahmengröße zu checken.
Wenn es schon die Firmenzentrale ist und explizit mit einem Showroom geworben wird sollte man auch davon ausgehen entsprechend die Bikes vorzufinden. 
Nunja soll nur konstruktive Kritik sein. 
Insgesamt war ich zufrieden, auch der Mitarbeiter war kompetent und hatte Ahnung wovon er spricht. Da ich relativ spät vor Ort war, war aber auch nicht viel los. Und das Mitarbeiter etwas gestresster sind wenn der Laden voll ist kann man sich auch denken. 
Habe nun ein Spectral 5.0 bestellt und hab somit im Wartezimmer Platz genommen


----------



## All_mtn (10. Januar 2016)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche ein Spectral EX 7.0 bestellt.
> Bisher habe ich nur eine Email erhalten wo drine stand welches Modell und welche Größe ich bestellt habe.
> Wann erfährt man denn wann es geliefert werden soll?



Ich hatte meine Auftragsbestätigung mit Versandtermin direkt nach der oben erwähnten Mail erhalten. Habe hier aber von unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten gelsen wo die AB dann einging.


----------



## denis0082 (10. Januar 2016)

Benny0108 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin in Koblenz auch das Nerve Al 29 in M und L gefahren. Leider auch die alten Modelle aus 2015. Der MA sagte nach Vermessung sofort, dass ich die Rahmengröße L bräuchte. Meine Größe ist 185 cmm und SL 88 cm. Ich habe mich eigentlich auf beiden Modellen ganz gut gefühlt. Zuhause habe ich gesehen, das die Geometrie verändert worden ist in 2016. Die Oberrohrlänge ist fast 3 cm gewachsen. Laut PPS wird mir bei einem cm weniger SL ein M rahmen empfohlen. Sollte ich doch lieber den M Rahme bestellen? Hat von euch jemand schon ein 2016er Nerve AL 29 und könnte mir mal jemand ein Foto von einem Bike in Größe L senden? Würde mich freuen.
> Gruß
> Benny


Das Nerve 29 2016 hat noch niemand, das war seit es auf der Homepage steht soweit ich weiß noch nie "ab Lager" verfügbar. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, am Anfang mal was von Ende Januar / Anfang Februar bei einigen Modellen gelesen zu haben. Vorher wird wohl keiner eins zuhause stehen haben. Beim alten Nerve 29 wärst du ganz klar ein L gewesen, wie filiale schon geschrieben hat. Auch jetzt würde ich dir eher zu L raten. Das Oberrohr ist zwar länger, der vorbau dafür aber bei L etwas kürzer als früher, gleicht sich also wieder etwas aus. Allgemein galt das Nerve 29 eher als kurz. Und wie filiale schreibt: einen kurzen vorbau kannst du immer noch montieren falls es dir doch zu lang ist. Bist dann ja im Trend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny0108 (10. Januar 2016)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ich werde wohl ein L bestellen. Schade nur, dass die so spät geliefert werden.


----------



## Funrider476 (10. Januar 2016)

Auf der Internet Seite von Canyon war das Nerve 29 8.9 in Space Größe L bis zum Wochenende als in Lager. Unter Eypressbike konnte es auch abgerufen werden. Und zwar das 2016er


----------



## denis0082 (10. Januar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Auf der Internet Seite von Canyon war das Nerve 29 8.9 in Space Größe L bis zum Wochenende als in Lager. Unter Eypressbike konnte es auch abgerufen werden. Und zwar das 2016er


 Glaube ich dir. Fehler auf der Canyon-Homepage hinsichtlich der Verfügbarkeit sind leider keine Seltenheit. Ich verfolge das Rad (aus purem Interesse,  weil ich ein 2014er besitze) seit es auf der Eurobike angekündigt wurde. D. h.  Ich google nach Online-Artikeln und warte auf Berichte in den bekannten Printmedien. Bisher habe ich aber abseits der auf der Eurobike entstandenen Berichte noch nichts gefunden, daher meine Vermutung, dass auch noch keines ausgeliefert wurde. Kann natürlich auch falsch liegen.


----------



## peblinky (10. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand schon ein Spectral 7.0 EX 2016 bekommen? Meins soll angeblich im März geliefert werden. 
Da jetzt einige Spectral schon ab Lager sind hatte ich gehofft es läuft bei meinem auch etwas schneller.


----------



## DerekGo (11. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Hast Du Dein Bike ebenfalls in der Modellausführung SL und in dem grün bestellt? Und bezüglich der innenverlegten Züge, die sollen wohl im Innenrohr klappern, habt ihr da schon einen Lösungsansatz?
Ich frage, weil ich eventuell erwäge ebenfalls ein Spectral in CF (Stealth 9.0 oder Green SL) zu bestellen.


----------



## Tricksy (11. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Tricksy Hast Du Dein Bike ebenfalls in der Modellausführung SL und in dem grün bestellt? Und bezüglich der innenverlegten Züge, die sollen wohl im Innenrohr klappern, habt ihr da schon einen Lösungsansatz?
> Ich frage, weil ich eventuell erwäge ebenfalls ein Spectral in CF (Stealth 9.0 oder Green SL) zu bestellen.



Ich habe LTD in petrol carbon bestellt. Das Grüne war vom Kollegen. Sieht aber in echt sehr gut aus.

Mit den Zügen warte ich mal ab. Es muss ja nicht zwingend klappern. Und falls doch gibt es wenigstens was zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trans14 (11. Januar 2016)

Heute morgen im Chat durchgekommen, mein GC AL SL 6.9 in XL am 6.1. bestellt wird heute versendet.
Sendungsnummer habe ich schon


----------



## DerekGo (11. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Recht hast Du, was die Innenzüge angeht. Basteln macht Spaß! ;o) 
Hast Du auch die Farbgebung »PETROL CARBON« in natura sehen können? Ich vermute, diese sieht nicht sooooo leuchtend aus, wie sie auf der Homepage zu sehen ist, nicht wahr?


----------



## Micha382 (11. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand noch ein 2015er Strive sucht, im Outlet gibts grad wieder 1-2 im Angebot


----------



## Katana2k2 (11. Januar 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch ein 2015er Strive sucht, im Outlet gibts grad wieder 1-2 im Angebot



Habe mir heute das 7.0 Race bestellt . Lieferung in KW 4, dann hat mein 2015er Speci 8.9 und das GC AL von meiner Frau noch ein Geschwisterle


----------



## Denny225 (11. Januar 2016)

peblinky schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ein Spectral 7.0 EX 2016 bekommen? Meins soll angeblich im März geliefert werden.
> Da jetzt einige Spectral schon ab Lager sind hatte ich gehofft es läuft bei meinem auch etwas schneller.



Wann hast du bestellt?
Und wie lange hat es gedauert bis du die Email mit den Versandtermin bekommen hast?


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eben von Canyon eine Mail bekommen, dass ein aktuelles 2016er Nerve Al 8.9 in Größe L im Showroom zur Probefahrt bereitsteht. Werde mich dann am Wochenende mal auf den Weg nach Koblenz machen.


----------



## Funrider476 (11. Januar 2016)

Das ist nicht wahr!!
Na schade, ich kann am WE nicht nochmal nach Koblenz fahren.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen dem 2015 er und dem 2016 er von Gefühl her ist.

Das Nerve 8.9 in L wäre auch ab 25.01 Lieferbar


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe die Info aus dem Servicecenter stimmt. Ist für mich dann das dritte Mal in den letzten vier Wochen


----------



## Funrider476 (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn es nicht ganz so weit wäre, würde ich ja auch nochmal fahren.


----------



## HuckFinn (11. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.
Hier mal meine Canyon-Bestellgeschichte.

Habe am 11.12 ein Spectral AL 7.0 EX Gr. M bestellt.
Als keine AB kam, schickte ich am 19.12. eine Serviceanfrage an Canyon.
In der automatischen Antwort (Ticket) stand, man würde meine Anfrage innerhalb von drei Werktagen beantworten.
Am 29.12. kam die Antwort + AB.... geplanter Versandtermin 28.3 - 01.4.

Gruß an alle Mitwartenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (12. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Tricksy Recht hast Du, was die Innenzüge angeht. Basteln macht Spaß! ;o)
> Hast Du auch die Farbgebung »PETROL CARBON« in natura sehen können? Ich vermute, diese sieht nicht sooooo leuchtend aus, wie sie auf der Homepage zu sehen ist, nicht wahr?



Nein, habe ich nicht, aber ich finde hier kommt es echt gut rüber:






Auf der Homepage ist es ja eher langweilig blau, in den Video sieht man die Farben schön schimmern, blau, grün...petrol halt. Ich bin echt gespannt.

Achso, hab seit gestern ne Versandbestätigung


----------



## DerekGo (12. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Sehr schön zu lesen. Danke für das Video. Somit habe ich nun meine Entscheidung treffen können. Ich werde dieses Modell, allerdings die 9.0-Version, auch in dieser Farbgebung bestellen.


----------



## trans14 (12. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe seit gestern eine Tracking Nummer, seit vorhin hat sich der Status geändert auf: "Sendung wurde im Start Paketzentrum beabeitet". Bestellt am 07.01 Lieferung laut DHL morgen.
Damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden, vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach nur Glück gehabt das der Rahmen in XL in der Farbe "grandtourismo blue" nicht so gefragt ist zufällig am Lager war.
Laut Verfügbarkeit war er es allerdings nicht.


----------



## trans14 (12. Januar 2016)

Mal schauen was im Paket ist wenn es ankommt..................


----------



## s1monster (13. Januar 2016)

Darf ich mich hier mit einem Ultimate CF SL 9.0 auch einreihen? Habe ein Modell aus dem Factory Outlet bestellt.
Das Outlet wird ja mit günstigen Preisen und schneller Lieferung beworben. Mal sehen...

• Bestellt 02.01.16
• Auftragsbestätigung & Zahlungsaufforderung am 04.01. (geplante Lieferung 04.01. – 08.01.)
• Geldeingangsbestätigung 07.01.

Seitdem nichts mehr. Mal mit dem Service gechattet. Der einer meinte Lieferung Anfang dieser Woche. Das war wohl nichts. Ein anderer meinte nun, dass die Lieferung in den nächsten 2 Wochen erfolgen soll.

Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Tricksy (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin hier raus 

Alles super, KEINE Kratzer (das war meine schlimmste Befürchtung, weil bisher alle Lieferungen an der gleichen Stelle Kratzer hatten), Federgabelpumpe + Werkzeug fehlt komplett, aber egal. Und der Verpacker war wohl besoffen, die komplette Beschreibung fürs Strive hat er verpackt incl. Anleitung für Shapeshifter usw. Lt. Homepage sollte eigentlich die Kettenführung dran montiert sein, die fehlt auch; werde ich nachfordern. Aber momentan überwiegt mal das Glück.

Euch allen noch fröhliches Warten!!!


----------



## DerekGo (13. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Gerne darfst Du einige Fotos posten ... 
An welcher Stelle sollen sich die Kratzer befinden?


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Tricksy Gerne darfst Du einige Fotos posten ...
> An welcher Stelle sollen sich die Kratzer befinden?


Oberrohr bei mir und am Unterrohr - leider... Und seit 12 Tagen keine Rückmeldung von Canyon diesbezüglich...


----------



## Tricksy (13. Januar 2016)

Die waren IMMER am Oberrohr links. Der Lenker bzw. die Bremshebel haben sich dort am Rahmen gerieben und immer unschöne Kratzer gemacht. War nicht sehr dramatisch, man konnte ja dafür im Shop einkaufen; aber es muss ja nicht sein.

Edith: Stimmt, wenn der Lenker etwas tiefer lag war das Unterrohr mit betroffen.

Gab aber immer Kulanz diesbezüglich. Die Mitarbeiter am Servicechat haben allerdings nur eine Freigabe bis 100 €, es lohnt daher den Vorgang in die technische Abteilung weiterzuleiten. Dort gabs dann 200 €. Mittlerweile auch direkt als Überweisung und nicht nur als Gutschein bei Canyon. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass Canyon immer bereit ist die Bikes mit Kratzern zurück zu nehmen und ein Neues verschicken würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (13. Januar 2016)

Gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich auch einmal darauf achten, wenn es dann kommt.
@Micha382 Melde Dich dich einmal via Facebook bei Robert auf der CANYON-Seite. Den erwischt man fast immer dort. Der schreibt auch zurück!


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Die waren IMMER am Oberrohr links. Der Lenker bzw. die Bremshebel haben sich dort am Rahmen gerieben und immer unschöne Kratzer gemacht. War nicht sehr dramatisch, man konnte ja dafür im Shop einkaufen; aber es muss ja nicht sein.
> 
> Edith: Stimmt, wenn der Lenker etwas tiefer lag war das Unterrohr mit betroffen.
> 
> Gab aber immer Kulanz diesbezüglich. Die Mitarbeiter am Servicechat haben allerdings nur eine Freigabe bis 100 €, es lohnt daher den Vorgang in die technische Abteilung weiterzuleiten. Dort gabs dann 200 €. Mittlerweile auch direkt als Überweisung und nicht nur als Gutschein bei Canyon. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass Canyon immer bereit ist die Bikes mit Kratzern zurück zu nehmen und ein Neues verschicken würden.


Die Frage ist halt wie sie das mit den 2015er Bikes handhaben. Ich habe jetzt 5 Monate auf mein Rad gewartet und will nicht nochmal solange auf einen Ersatzrahmen warten...
@DerekGo 
Ja das werde ich mal machen, laut Chat sind sie nämlich deutlich mit Mails hinterher...


----------



## All_mtn (13. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Tricksy Gerne darfst Du einige Fotos posten ...
> An welcher Stelle sollen sich die Kratzer befinden?


Waren oder sind auch die Spectral Modelle betroffen ?


----------



## Tricksy (13. Januar 2016)




----------



## DerekGo (13. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Thumbs Up!


----------



## Ulanova2 (13. Januar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 452551


Sehr schick, gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (13. Januar 2016)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass die Carbonfasern wie auf der Homepage dargestellt NICHT sichtbar sind. Man sieht also keine Struktur. Es ist lackiert und glänzt schön. Sieht aber dennoch ganz brauchbar aus .


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Januar 2016)

Viel Spaß mit dem Spectral, sieht echt sehr gut aus! 
Würde mir auch gefallen, aber nach Rücksprache mit einem ehemaligen Canyon-Teamfahrer, hab ich doch lieber das Strive gewählt für meinen bevorzugten Einsatz


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Spectral, sieht echt sehr gut aus!
> Würde mir auch gefallen, aber nach Rücksprache mit einem ehemaligen Canyon-Teamfahrer, hab ich doch lieber das Strive gewählt für meinen bevorzugten Einsatz


Darf man fragen wer das war?


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Januar 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wer das war?



Darfst du. Hab dazu den Tibor Simai gefragt 
Und der hat mir eben das Strive nahe gelegt, da beim Spectral im Enduro/Bikepark-Einsatz doch die Reserven fehlen.


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2016)

Der ist ja jetzt bei Canyon weg - schade eigentlich, war finde ich sympathisch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tricksy (13. Januar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass die Carbonfasern wie auf der Homepage dargestellt NICHT sichtbar sind. Man sieht also keine Struktur. Es ist lackiert und glänzt schön. Sieht aber dennoch ganz brauchbar aus .



Vielleicht hilft das ja doch jemand....die Carbonfasern sind doch sichtbar und schimmern grün durch das Blau durch. Man braucht halt entsprechendes Licht. Im Büro wars nicht zu sehen. Tageslicht, leicht zu sehen und mit Anstrahlung (Sonnenlicht gibts ja gerade nicht) voll sichtbar.


----------



## DerekGo (13. Januar 2016)

Ad Carbonfasser:
Akzeptabel? Gewollter Effekt? 

Ad Bike:
Was meinst Du? Wie fährt es ((Carbonrahmen)) sich?


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Januar 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Der ist ja jetzt bei Canyon weg - schade eigentlich, war finde ich sympathisch.



Jup...der ist zum Jahreswechsel weg. Er ist auch weiterhin sehr sympathisch, davon bin ich überzeugt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Januar 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Plan, was für Federhärten Canyon in die DHX modele verbaut? 
Könnte man sich ja leider nicht aussuchen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoffe87 (13. Januar 2016)

noch als tipp an alle die ihr bike zu spät bekommen haben.
auf entschädigungsnachfrage habe ich von canyon ein halstuch/buff, eine multitool (topeak 18) und 4 alu satellite clips anstatt der billigen plastik kabelführungen fürs spectral bekommen.

immerhin etwas 

also nachhaken kann nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Januar 2016)

Hartnäckig bleiben hat sich bereits ausgezhalt - bekomme 100€ Preisnachlass.
Zunächst wollten die mich auch mit Accessoires abspeisen.


----------



## Tricksy (14. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Ad Carbonfasser:
> Akzeptabel? Gewollter Effekt?
> 
> Ad Bike:
> Was meinst Du? Wie fährt es ((Carbonrahmen)) sich?



Carboneffekt: das wird schon so gewollt sein, allein das grün durchs blau schimmert sieht schon nett aus

Fahren: nicht wirklich anders wie mein altes Alu Speci (hab ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet), halt leichter im direkten Vergleich. Ich war allerdings bisher noch nicht im Gelände.


----------



## Deleted 318727 (14. Januar 2016)

Ist die Mail von Canyon mit dem Kreditkartenlink normal / echt?

Wenn man auf den Link in der Mail klickt, kommt nur eine minimale Seite für die Eingabe der Kreditkartendaten. Sieht im Grunde aus wie ein billiger Phishing-Versuch! Nicht mal das Canyonlogo oder Daten zu dem Auftrag sind dort zu finden!


----------



## Ulanova2 (14. Januar 2016)

CST28 schrieb:


> Ist die Mail von Canyon mit dem Kreditkartenlink normal / echt?
> 
> Wenn man auf den Link in der Mail klickt, kommt nur eine minimale Seite für die Eingabe der Kreditkartendaten. Sieht im Grunde aus wie ein billiger Phishing-Versuch! Nicht mal das Canyonlogo oder Daten zu dem Auftrag sind dort zu finden!



Finger weg!

Die Kreditkartendaten haben wir gleich bei der Bestellung eingegeben. War die Mail angekündigt?


----------



## Deleted 318727 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich habe eine Anfrage beim Canyon-Support gestellt ...


----------



## Funrider476 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte diese Mail auch bekommen.
Habe es auch an den Support gesendet, leider bisher keine Reaktion.
Mich wundert, wie es dazu kommt, hatte gehofft, das Canyon da helfen kann. Da auch das Canyon Logo verwendet wird und diese Leute irgendwie an die Daten kommen müssen


----------



## Deleted 318727 (14. Januar 2016)

Ist alles sehr komisch, in der Phishing-Mail war meine Kundennummer und meine Auftragsnummer aufgeführt

Wie kommen andere an diese Daten!!!

Ich warte auch auf die Antwort von Canyon.


----------



## Denny225 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich habe am 5.1.16 ein Spectral 7.0ex bestellt und habe immer noch kein Versandtermin bekommen?!
Ist das normal das es so lange dauern kann?


----------



## the deaf (16. Januar 2016)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Ich habe am 5.1.16 ein Spectral 7.0ex bestellt und habe immer noch kein Versandtermin bekommen?!
> Ist das normal das es so lange dauern kann?


Der Versandtermin steht in der Auftragsbestätigung. Hat bei mit etwa 2 Wochen gedauert. Hab mir auch das Spectral 7.o Ex bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skymark (16. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir vor Ort das Strive 7.0 Race bestellt und hatte am selben Abend bereits den voraussichtlichen Versandtermin im Emailpostfach liegen.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. Januar 2016)

skymark schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor Ort das Strive 7.0 Race bestellt und hatte am selben Abend bereits den voraussichtlichen Versandtermin im Emailpostfach liegen.


Drn hatte ich auch online direkt vorliegen. Damals noch der 28.12-02.01. laut Service ist ein Versandtermin in der nächsten Woche realistisch. Spectral CF 9.0 EX


----------



## peblinky (16. Januar 2016)

the deaf schrieb:


> Der Versandtermin steht in der Auftragsbestätigung. Hat bei mit etwa 2 Wochen gedauert. Hab mir auch das Spectral 7.o Ex bestellt


Wann ist denn dein LT. Meins soll in der 1. Aprilwoche kommen!


----------



## the deaf (16. Januar 2016)

peblinky schrieb:


> Wann ist denn dein LT. Meins soll in der 1. Aprilwoche kommen!


Zwischen 7. und 11. März. Bestellt am 15.11


----------



## peblinky (16. Januar 2016)

the deaf schrieb:


> Zwischen 7. und 11. März. Bestellt am 15.11


Welche Farbe und Größe hast du bestellt?


----------



## the deaf (16. Januar 2016)

peblinky schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Größe hast du bestellt?


Stealth in M und Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onnni (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo, soeben ein GC CF SL bestellt. Lieferung 18-23 März. Bin ja mal gespannt... Ist mein 7. Canyon.


----------



## TomT87 (16. Januar 2016)

skymark schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor Ort das Strive 7.0 Race bestellt und hatte am selben Abend bereits den voraussichtlichen Versandtermin im Emailpostfach liegen.


Wann soll es denn kommen? Aktuell schaut es ja schon wieder so aus, als ob es Verzögerungen mit den Race AL Rahmen gibt...


----------



## DerekGo (16. Januar 2016)

Verzögerungen gibt es nun scheinbar auch bei dem Spectral CF 9.0 in Größe L, Petrol Carbon. Letzte Woche war auf der HP noch »AB LAGER« zu lesen, gerade eben steht erst zwischen 21. - und 26. März. In meiner AB steht noch ein Versanddatum vom 25.01 - 29.01.2016. Den Spaß habe ich schon letztes Jahr im September mit der 8.0 AL Variante gemacht ... und dann im Dezember 2015 abbestellt.


----------



## Tricksy (16. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Verzögerungen gibt es nun scheinbar auch bei dem Spectral CF 9.0 in Größe L, Petrol Carbon. Letzte Woche war auf der HP noch »AB LAGER« zu lesen, gerade eben steht erst zwischen 21. - und 26. März. In meiner AB steht noch ein Versanddatum vom 25.01 - 29.01.2016. Den Spaß habe ich schon letztes Jahr im September mit der 8.0 AL Variante gemacht ... und dann im Dezember 2015 abbestellt.



Ich glaube inzwischen es liegt an dir .

Spaß beiseide, so viel Pech wie du geht ja fast nicht. Du solltest aufhören mit dem Glücksspiel und dich verlieben, das müsste ja dann äußerst rund laufen bei so viel Pech hier.

Theoretisch sind ja Altbestellungen von solchen Verzögerungen nicht betroffen, aber wer glaubt das schon....ich wünsch dir Glück. Berichte was passiert.


----------



## carasc (17. Januar 2016)

Dann will ich dich auch mal was zum Canyon service Äußern. Spectral 7ex Anfang Dezember telefonisch bestellt da über Jobrad. Auf der Homepage stand zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Liefertermin Mitte März. Bei der Bestellung Vorbaulänge geändert und bestätigt. Auf der Auftragsbestätigung Liefertermin für Mitte Feb. (Das wurde auch schon am tel vom service so geäußert das es eher eher kommen soll). Durch verschiedene Umstände zahlungsart zwischenzeitlich geändert und nun letzte Woche doch wieder Jobrad. Ging am tel immer problemlos (5-15min Warteschleife muss man wohl hinnehmen). Neuer Liefertermin 21-25Jan. Wenn bis dahin die Bestätigung von Jobrad bei Canyon ist. Gestern sogar einen Rückruf von Canyon ob das alles in die Wege geleitet wäre. Mal sehen wann es nun wirklich bei mir ankommt.


----------



## DerekGo (17. Januar 2016)

@Tricksy Ich halte Dich auf dem Laufenden ... Ich hoffe auch, das ich noch unter bzw. zu den »Altbestellern« zähle. Habe ich allerdings auch September 2015 beim dem Spectral AL 8.0 er erlebt. Ein gewisses Déjà-vu »winkt lächelnd am Horizont«.
Verliebt bin ich schon! Ich liebe meine Frau schon seit 16 Jahren, seit dem ich mit ihr zusammen gekommen bin und meine nun schon 4 jährige Tochter.


----------



## xaver61 (17. Januar 2016)

Benny0108 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe eben von Canyon eine Mail bekommen, dass ein aktuelles 2016er Nerve Al 8.9 in Größe L im Showroom zur Probefahrt bereitsteht. Werde mich dann am Wochenende mal auf den Weg nach Koblenz machen.



Benny, 
warst Du bei Canyon bzw. bist Du ein 2016'er probefahren?
Falls ja, wie war's?


----------



## Benny0108 (17. Januar 2016)

Hi,
ich habe es leider am WE zeitlich nicht hin bekommen, nach Koblenz zu fahren. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal bei Rahmengröße L bleiben und hoffen, dass es passt. Hätte euch gerne berichtet.


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Verzögerungen gibt es nun scheinbar auch bei dem Spectral CF 9.0 in Größe L, Petrol Carbon. Letzte Woche war auf der HP noch »AB LAGER« zu lesen, gerade eben steht erst zwischen 21. - und 26. März. In meiner AB steht noch ein Versanddatum vom 25.01 - 29.01.2016. Den Spaß habe ich schon letztes Jahr im September mit der 8.0 AL Variante gemacht ... und dann im Dezember 2015 abbestellt.



Ich denke mal eine Änderung von letzter auf diese Woche könnte auch dadurch bedingt sein, dass neue Bestellungen eintrudeln 
Und dann dauert es eben wieder, bis neue Rahmen und Teile kommen.

Ich würde auf das Versanddatum gehn, dass du in deiner AB hast. Die Daten auf der Homepage sind ja für neue Bestellungen.

Mein Strive 6.0 AL Race soll eine Woche später als dein rad kommen, hab durch ein paar Änderungen auch neue Bestätigungen bekommen und das Datum blieb immer gleich. Fingers crossed, dass es dabei bleibt..


----------



## DerekGo (17. Januar 2016)

@Voltage_FR Keep Fingers crossed ... wohl wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @Voltage_FR Keep Fingers crossed ... wohl wahr!



Was anderes bleibt uns wohl nicht übrig. 

...außer vllt noch Alternativen suchen und Canyon den Rücken zukehren. Aber das ist auch keine befriedigende Lösung, wenn man sich bewusst für das entsprechende Rad entscheidet..


----------



## DerekGo (18. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, ich fahre im Moment noch ein 2016er Radon Slide 10.0 HD ((war übrigens auch eine »Notlösung«, da Canyon seinerzeit das Spetcral AL 8.0 nicht schicken konnte)). Ich werde es aber, nachdem Canyon mir den »Carbonkracher« zugesendet hat, wieder verkaufen. Im übrigen hat CANYON mir heute morgen einen PayPal-Zahlungslink zugesendet und habe das Geld gleich angewiesen. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Versandbestätigung ...


----------



## Benny0108 (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ein Freund hat sich vor 4 Wochen ein CUBE Rennrad bei unserem Bikeshop vor Ort bestellt mit Liefertermin "Mitte Mai"! Ist wohl auch bei anderen Marken nicht unbedingt besser wie bei Canyon.
Gruß
Benny


----------



## kiwi69 (18. Januar 2016)

Ich sitze jetzt auch im Wartezimmer.

Am Samstag war ich in Koblenz zur Beratung und Probefahrt. Wieder zuhause habe ich dann das Spectral CF 9,0 ltd M in stealth bestellt. (SL 84, Größe 175) Das Modell wird mit auf Lager gelistet. Laut Mitarbeiter vor Ort, dauert es 2 Wochen bis zum Versand. Die Auftragsbestätigung habe ich direkt nach der Bestellung erhalten mit Versanddatum 1.-5.2.. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht...


----------



## kiwi69 (19. Januar 2016)

In der Zwischenzeit hat Canyon seine Bestandslisten und die Logistik wieder im Griff! Ich verlasse das Wartezimmer nach nicht mal 24 Stunden schon wieder. Ich habe heute morgen die Bestätigung erhalten, dass das Bike das ich am Samstag 16.1. bestellt habe, bereits gestern versandt wurde und heute am Dienstag 19.1. bei mir ankommt, da es bereits im Zustellfahrzeug unterwegs ist


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Januar 2016)

kiwi69 schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit hat Canyon seine Bestandslisten und die Logistik wieder im Griff! Ich verlasse das Wartezimmer nach nicht mal 24 Stunden schon wieder. Ich habe heute morgen die Bestätigung erhalten, dass das Bike das ich am Samstag 16.1. bestellt habe, bereits gestern versandt wurde und heute am Dienstag 19.1. bei mir ankommt, da es bereits im Zustellfahrzeug unterwegs ist



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Woher nimmst du die Annahme, dass sie es wieder im Griff haben? Wurde dir das so gesagt? Rein aus Neugierde


----------



## DerekGo (19. Januar 2016)

Hi Guys,

ich habe soeben eine E-Mail von CANYON erhalten, in der steht, das mein Bike im Versand angekommen und verpackt worden ist. Eine Übergabe an DHL und der Erhalt der Trackingnummer wird zeitnah erfolgen ...!


----------



## s1monster (19. Januar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Darf ich mich hier mit einem Ultimate CF SL 9.0 auch einreihen? Habe ein Modell aus dem Factory Outlet bestellt.
> Das Outlet wird ja mit günstigen Preisen und schneller Lieferung beworben. Mal sehen...
> 
> • Bestellt 02.01.16
> ...



Hab bisher nichts mehr gehört. Dachte durch den Kauf eines Bikes aus dem Factory Outlets bleibt mir das verrückte Versand-Wirr-Warr erspart.


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne auch jemand bei dem es in 4 Tagen geklappt hat, zwischen Bestellung und Ankunft Zuhause.
Ich befürchte nur, daß die weit entfernten Liefertermine von einigen Räder / Modellen / Größen realistisch sind, sprich, einige von uns bis März oder Juni warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Hi Guys,
> ich habe soeben eine E-Mail von CANYON erhalten, in der steht, das mein Bike im Versand angekommen und verpackt worden ist. Eine Übergabe an DHL und der Erhalt der Trackingnummer wird zeitnah erfolgen ...!



Noch vor dem bestätigten Termin? Nicht schlecht! 
Die werden doch nicht noch eine Sicherheitsreserve in die Angaben eingebaut haben


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Die werden doch nicht noch eine Sicherheitsreserve in die Angaben eingebaut haben



Doch, machen sie aus strategischen Gründen, sieht dem Kunden gegenüber immer besser aus wenn etwas früher kommt als angekündigt. Leider tickt der Mensch so, daß er sich dann freut und auf einmal ist Canyon wieder prima


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Doch, machen sie aus strategischen Gründen, sieht dem Kunden gegenüber immer besser aus wenn etwas früher kommt als angekündigt. Leider tickt der Mensch so, daß er sich dann freut und auf einmal ist Canyon wieder prima



Gut zu wissen, Danke 
Klar, wenn ich erst vor ein paar Tagen bestellt hätte, dann würde die Rechnung für Canyon sogar aufgehen.
Da ich aber bereits seit Oktober warte, macht diese eine Woche früher das Bild von Canyon bei mir auch nicht mehr besser.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Januar 2016)

Gerade mal mit Canyon gechattet. Viel sollte diese Woche kommen. Würde dann erst auf Nachfrage auf Anfang Februar verschoben... Klasse 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi69 (19. Januar 2016)

Also mein Bike ist da! Ich hatte Glück, dass eine Nachbarin die Lieferung angenommen hat.

Leider fehlt das Toolcase mit Pumpe, Torque Wrench und Anleitung. Mit einem Mitarbeiter bei der Hotline habe ich gleich gesprochen und mich erst mal für die super schnelle Lieferung bedankt. Er war dann auch etwas "geknickt" das doch nicht alles zu 100% gut gelaufen ist. Einen passenden Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich leider nicht. Jetzt muss ich die Schrauben vom Carbonlenker erst mal nach Gefühl anziehen.


----------



## biky_miky (20. Januar 2016)

Ich bin schon draußen.
Heute wurde mein Strive 9.0 Race geliefert. 

Zuerst sollte es Anfang Januar kommen, dann Anfang Februar, dann Mitte Februar ... dann wieder Anfang Februar.
Und jetzt ist es ohne Vorankündigung gekommen. Ich musste nur gut einen Monat warten.

Danke an die Canyon Mitarbeiter/innen, die es geschafft haben mir das Bike zu senden, bevor das SAP System überhaupt wusste, dass es montiert wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (20. Januar 2016)

Bin ebenfalls draußen. Das Bike ist heute mit DHL eingetroffen!


----------



## DerekGo (20. Januar 2016)

Bild anbei:


----------



## hanz-hanz (20. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Bild anbei:



pass auf die Reverb-Leitung auf!


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2016)

kiwi69 schrieb:


> Also mein Bike ist da! Ich hatte Glück, dass eine Nachbarin die Lieferung angenommen hat.
> 
> Leider fehlt das Toolcase mit Pumpe, Torque Wrench und Anleitung. Mit einem Mitarbeiter bei der Hotline habe ich gleich gesprochen und mich erst mal für die super schnelle Lieferung bedankt. Er war dann auch etwas "geknickt" das doch nicht alles zu 100% gut gelaufen ist. Einen passenden Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich leider nicht. Jetzt muss ich die Schrauben vom Carbonlenker erst mal nach Gefühl anziehen.



Hast du vorab bezahlt ? Oder per Nachnahme ?


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2016)

biky_miky schrieb:


> Ich bin schon draußen.
> Heute wurde mein Strive 9.0 Race geliefert.
> 
> Zuerst sollte es Anfang Januar kommen, dann Anfang Februar, dann Mitte Februar ... dann wieder Anfang Februar.
> ...



Hast du vorab bezahlt ? Oder per Nachnahme ?


----------



## biky_miky (20. Januar 2016)

@filiale
Ich hatte vorab bezahlt.


----------



## Flyer024 (21. Januar 2016)

CST28 schrieb:


> Ist die Mail von Canyon mit dem Kreditkartenlink normal / echt?
> 
> Wenn man auf den Link in der Mail klickt, kommt nur eine minimale Seite für die Eingabe der Kreditkartendaten. Sieht im Grunde aus wie ein billiger Phishing-Versuch! Nicht mal das Canyonlogo oder Daten zu dem Auftrag sind dort zu finden!



Ist hier schon was raus geworden? Habe vorgestern einen Spectral CF 9.0SL in L und Stealth bestellt und habe auch so einen Email bekommen. Sofort Canyon ein Mail geschickt aber noch kein Antwort.


----------



## Ulanova2 (21. Januar 2016)

Frage an die Technikprofis: Ich schwanke heute zwischen Spectral 6.0 WMN und 7.0 WMN. Lohnen sich 400 Euronen fuer das ganze XT Set, oder würds auch das SLX Set tun (da ist nur das Schaltwerk XT)


----------



## s1monster (21. Januar 2016)

Ich würde SLX nehmen und von den ersparten 400€ nen verlängertes Wochenende mit dem Bike wegfliegen


----------



## filiale (21. Januar 2016)

SLX ist als Verschleißteil günstiger und schwerer als XT. Beides funktioniert prächtig. Wenn es keine Frage des Gewichtes ist, würde ich die SLX nehmen. Ich würde mir das Geld sparen und lieber in Zubehör investieren. Oder Sparkonto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Januar 2016)

Spars dir, Gewicht macht nicht viel aus, wie ich eben gesehen hab. 
Und für die 400€ kannste ne Woche Bike-Urlaub machen


----------



## fanatikz (21. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema SAP soviel, auch ich hab eben mein 2016er Strive von der Post geholt und bis jetzt noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. 
Aber jetzt wird nicht gemeckert sondern erstma ausgepackt...
Melde mich somit auch mal hier ab. Viel Glück allen wartenden.


----------



## Imphyy (21. Januar 2016)

das 6.0wmn ist ne 2x10 Schaltung und beim 7.0wmn hast du die neue 2x11.
Ich fahre das neue Spectral 7.0 und finde die neue 2x11 einfach Knaller und die xt Komponenten haben im Vergleich zu 2015 noch mal wirkrlich dazu gewonnen was Aussehen und Anfühlen angeht.
Ob dir das am Ende 400 Euro wert ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich würde auf 2x11 nicht mehr verzichten wollen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Januar 2016)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Zum Thema SAP soviel, auch ich hab eben mein 2016er Strive von der Post geholt und bis jetzt noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten.
> Aber jetzt wird nicht gemeckert sondern erstma ausgepackt...
> Melde mich somit auch mal hier ab. Viel Glück allen wartenden.



Lieber so, als anders rum  Viel Spaß 
Welches und wann hast du geordert?


----------



## Ulanova2 (21. Januar 2016)

Danke Ihr lieben!

Entgegen aller Vernunft und aus purer Neugier auf 2x11 warte ich jetzt auf das Spectral 7 WMN.
Lieferung des 6er hätte sich verschoben, dieses 7er kommt Anfang Februar.


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Drn hatte ich auch online direkt vorliegen. Damals noch der 28.12-02.01. laut Service ist ein Versandtermin in der nächsten Woche realistisch. Spectral CF 9.0 EX


Neuer Stand. Termin verschoben auf den 08.02-12.02 -.-


----------



## fanatikz (21. Januar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Lieber so, als anders rum  Viel Spaß
> Welches und wann hast du geordert?


Das Race 8.0 in blau, bestellt direkt als es auf der Homepage im Oktober verfügbar war.


----------



## Ulanova2 (21. Januar 2016)

Der Link ist wohl echt. Sie nehmen den Link um zu sehen ob die KK funktioniert, also zur Pre Autorisierung.

Belastet wird die KK bei Versand.


----------



## Nainokin (22. Januar 2016)

Kürzlich Räder bestellt:

Vorletzte Woche ein Spectral AL EX 8.0 WMN bestellt - geplanter Liefertermin 25.-29.01.
Letzten Mittwoch ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX black bestellt - geplanter Liefertermin 01.-05.02.

Beide heute geliefert, das CF 9.0 EX hing seit vorgestern im Postdepot fest. Das Hätte also eigentlich nur 3 Werktage gebraucht, dafür konnte Canyon nichts. Das AL kam vollkommen ohne Versandbenachrichtigung, beim CF kam sie nachmittags an dem Tag, als es (wenn die Post das nicht verbockt hätte) schon bei uns gestanden hätte.

Beim CF 9.0 EX fehlte komplett das Werkzeug, Montagepaste und jegliche Anleitungen (echt witzig wenn direkt daneben der "Quality checked and Commisioned am 25.12.2015" Zettel liegt - war wohl ein Blinder am Werk), Bremsscheiben vorn und hinten schleifen. Quality check bei einem 4200€ Rad.. so kann das eben auch aussehen.

Beim Al 8.0 WMN purzelten mir beim Öffnen der Werkzeugverpackungen gleich erstmal ein Dutzend lose hinein geworfener Schrauben entgegen. Bremse links und Kombi rechts waren vollkommen hirnfrei befestigt und mussten komplett ab- und wieder angebaut werden.

Der Support und Service war außerdem natürlich zumindest beim AL 8.0 WMN wie immer furchtbar, das wird sich wohl nie ändern. 

aber zumindest die Lieferzeiten bekommen sie wohl langsam in den Griff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (22. Januar 2016)

Nainokin schrieb:


> Kürzlich Räder bestellt:
> 
> Vorletzte Woche ein Spectral AL EX 8.0 WMN bestellt - geplanter Liefertermin 25.-29.01.
> Letzten Mittwoch ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX black bestellt - geplanter Liefertermin 01.-05.02.
> ...


Welche Größe hatte das CF9.0EX?
Ich hab meins nämlich am 25.12 bestellt und gestern wurde der Termin auf den 08.02-12.02 verschoben. (Ursprünglich der 28.12-02.01, dann der 12.01-18.01). Solltest du ein L Rad haben, dann muss ich mit Canyon wohl ein Wörtchen reden


----------



## danie-dani (22. Januar 2016)

Nainokin schrieb:


> Kürzlich Räder bestellt:
> 
> Vorletzte Woche ein Spectral AL EX 8.0 WMN bestellt - geplanter Liefertermin 25.-29.01.
> Letzten Mittwoch ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX black bestellt - geplanter Liefertermin 01.-05.02.
> ...



Bilder vom Bike würden mich interessieren, speziell von WMN.

Wäre supi wenn du paar hochladen könntest


----------



## Ulanova2 (22. Januar 2016)

Jo, ein Bild von dem 8.0 WMN wäre toll!


----------



## Nainokin (22. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp: Ich habe ein M Spectral CF 9.0 EX - Da kamen zumindest wir uns also schonmal nicht in die Quere mit der Bestellung. 

Bilder vom Spectral WMN kann ich gerne die Tage mal machenund in die Canyon Galerie packen, vom CF sowieso.


----------



## SmartBastard (22. Januar 2016)

Habe mein CF 9.0 EX letzte Woche am Donnerstag bekommen. Leider habe ich keine Versandnachricht bekommen, bzw würde das Öl und Auge eine Woche früher verschickt für welche ich ein Tracking Code bekommen habe, aber für das Bike nicht. Habe mit Support gechatted und den Tracking Code bekommen mit der Info dass das Bike bereits unterwegs ist. UPS hat am den selben Tag auch angerufen.

Bike ist toll, leider habe ich ebenfalls kein Werkzeug, Montagepaste oder das große Manuel bekommen. Bremsscheibe vorne schleift leicht, aber ist nicht zu schlimm. Habe fast das Gefühl dass alle CF 9.0 EX eine Person macht  
Sonst passt alles super und das Bike sieht wirklich geil aus.


----------



## kiwi69 (23. Januar 2016)

Nainokin schrieb:


> Beim CF 9.0 EX fehlte komplett das Werkzeug, Montagepaste und jegliche Anleitungen (echt witzig wenn direkt daneben der "Quality checked and Commisioned am 25.12.2015" Zettel liegt - war wohl ein Blinder am Werk), Bremsscheiben vorn und hinten schleifen. Quality check bei einem 4200€ Rad.. so kann das eben auch aussehen.



Meins wurde am 29.12. von 115 verpackt und es fehlen die gleichen Sachen wie bei Dir. Erstaunlich finde ich das dort am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag gearbeitet wurde. Die geben wirklich richtig Gas um den Rückstand aufzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (23. Januar 2016)

Update:

Obwohl vorgestern eine neue AB mit Versanddatum 08.02-12.02 kam, wurde mir heute die DHL ID mitgeteilt. Das Rad ist demnach unterwegs. Sollte Montag bei mir sein.

LG


----------



## kiwi69 (23. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast du vorab bezahlt ? Oder per Nachnahme ?


Habe mit PayPal bezahlt.


----------



## Denny225 (23. Januar 2016)

@Nainokin 
Welche Farbe hat das 8.0 ex wmn?
Bilder davon würden mich auch mal brennend interessieren


----------



## Ulanova2 (23. Januar 2016)

Donnerstag auf Spektral 7.0 gewechselt, heute schon bei uns im Wohnzimmer. Bilder in Stratosphere/Smoothie folgen morgen. Traumhaftes Girly Bike!

cu tomorrow


----------



## Frodijak (24. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## Tricksy (24. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> Donnerstag auf Spektral 7.0 gewechselt, heute schon bei uns im Wohnzimmer. Bilder in Stratosphere/Smoothie folgen morgen. Traumhaftes Girly Bike!
> 
> cu tomorrow



Das möchte ich auch gern sehen.

Bei mir fehlt am CF spectral übrigens auch das Werkzeug + Federgabelpumpe. Außerdem war eine ausführliche Anleitung für den Shapeshifter anbei. Die CF werden wohl alle vom gleichen Blinden verpackt.


----------



## DerekGo (24. Januar 2016)

Da hatte ich wohl »Glück« ... bei meiner Lieferung des 9.0er CFs war alles (Werkzeug, Montagepaste, Federgabelpumpe, Beschreibungen) dabei.


----------



## Ulanova2 (24. Januar 2016)

Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen, dann gibts die versprochenen Bilder von meinem Spectral. Heute hats leider wg. Wetter nicht sein sollen.


----------



## Nainokin (24. Januar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Das möchte ich auch gern sehen.
> 
> Bei mir fehlt am CF spectral übrigens auch das Werkzeug + Federgabelpumpe. Außerdem war eine ausführliche Anleitung für den Shapeshifter anbei. Die CF werden wohl alle vom gleichen Blinden verpackt.




Ist ja witzig, die Anleitung zum Shape Shifter war bei mir auch dabei.


----------



## Nainokin (24. Januar 2016)

Bilder vom Spectral AL 8.0 EX WMN kommen entweder noch heute Nacht oder morgen in die Canyon Galerie, je nachdem wann ich zum Bearbeiten komme. Bei uns haben sie es übrigens außerdem auch noch geschafft, daß an beiden Spectrals die Reverb Stealth nicht komplett ausfährt. Da bleibt einem langsam wirklich nur noch Kopfschütteln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (24. Januar 2016)

Schon mal probiert ob die Stützn auch nicht ausfahren, wenn die Sattelklemmen gelöst sind?
Oft wird die Klemme zu fest angezogen....


----------



## Nainokin (24. Januar 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Schon mal probiert ob die Stützn auch nicht ausfahren, wenn die Sattelklemmen gelöst sind?
> Oft wird die Klemme zu fest angezogen....



Die Stützen fahren nur aus, wenn die Klemme komplett locker ist. Selbst bei 1-2nm tut sich da schon nichts mehr.. Dadurch daß mein Rahmen aus Carbon ist, passe ich da ja aber sowieso schon auf, daß ich nichts zu fest anziehe. 

Daß die Sattelstütze nur so "fest" zu sein darf, daß die gesamte Reverb im Rahmen runter rutscht, wenn man sich drauf setzt, kanns ja auch nicht sein. Und ich wiege schon nur etwas über 60KG, was soll denn dann ein 85KG Fahrer machen?


----------



## Nainokin (24. Januar 2016)

Spectral AL 8.0 EX WMN Bilder sind jetzt in der Galerie. Spezielle Bilderwünsche erfülle ich gern, falls ihr irgendwelche Details braucht/wollt.


----------



## Ulanova2 (25. Januar 2016)

So, hier erste Bilder (in meinen Fotos) vom Spectral 7.0 WMN. Keine Probleme beim Aufbau, funktioniert alles tadelllos!


----------



## GrauerWolf (25. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> So, hier erste Bilder (in meinen Fotos) vom Spectral 7.0 WMN. Keine Probleme beim Aufbau, funktioniert alles tadelllos!



Kann es sein dass der Rahmen auf der Canyon Seite anders aussieht? siehe Sattelrohr.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-7-0-wmn.html


----------



## Ulanova2 (25. Januar 2016)

Schaut so aus, ja. Zu mindest bei meinem L. XS entspricht den Canyon Vorschau Bildern.Mir gefällts.


----------



## Vincy (25. Januar 2016)

Ist da von der jeweiligen Rahmengröße abhängig.


----------



## bartos0815 (25. Januar 2016)

GrauerWolf schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass der Rahmen auf der Canyon Seite anders aussieht? siehe Sattelrohr.
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-7-0-wmn.html


sicher anders ist jedenfalls der ausgelieferte dämpfer mit der großen evol kammer!


----------



## s1monster (25. Januar 2016)

Bin jetzt auch im Strudel des Canyon Service gelandet...

_"Hallo Simon,
wir melden uns bezüglich deines aktuellen Auftrages.
Das bestellte Bike ist leider ausverkauft. Aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers konnte der Fehlbestand erst jetzt festgestellt werden."_

… Hat ja nur 23 Tage und etliche Chat-Gespräche gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (25. Januar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch im Strudel des Canyon Service gelandet...
> 
> _... Fehlbestand erst jetzt festgestellt werden."_… Hat ja nur 23 Tage und etliche Chat-Gespräche gedauert



willkommen im Club...bei mir hats 3 Monate und etliche Chat- und Telefongespräche gedauert, bis sie es festgestellt hatten ... wie gehts weiter?


----------



## s1monster (25. Januar 2016)

Aktuell diskutiere ich mich Waldemar aus dem Chat. Der gute will mich nicht verstehen glaube ich.
Sache ist so. Habe Ein Rad bestellt, Versand und Bikeguard bezahlt. Nach 23 Tagen wird mir mitgeteilt, dass das Rad ausverkauft ist.

Jetzt hat man mir 5% und keine Versandkosten und kosten für den Bikeguard angeboten. Fand ich gut. Mach ich. Auf der neuen Auftragsbestätigung sind nun von den Kosten 5% abgezogen und Versand und Bikeguard nicht berechnet.

Ich sollte jetzt die Differenz der ersten (nicht lieferbaren Bestellung) und der neuen begleichen.
Dann ist mir eingefallen das ich in der ersten ja Versand und BG bereits gezahlt habe.

Dann finde ich aber ist es mit dem nicht berechnen nicht getan, da ich sonst ja doppelt zahlen würde.

Man müsste mir doch vom Radpreis 5%, Versand und Bikeguard abziehen damit ich den versprochenen Rabatt bekomme? 

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## TomT87 (25. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub du hast nen Denkfehler  Nicht was du beim letzten Mal alles bezahlt hast ist entscheidend, sondern der Betrag, den du schon geleistet hast. Wenn auf der neuen AB vom Bike 5% abgezogen und BG und Lieferung nicht berechnet wurden, ist die Differenz ok.


----------



## s1monster (25. Januar 2016)

hm…ok…die ganze Nacht NFL schauen hat mir wohl geschadet


----------



## Vincy (25. Januar 2016)

Der bereits gezahlte Gesamtbetrag wird dir da ja erstattet bzw mit dem neuen Kauf verrechnet oder wurde da nur der Kaufpreis des Bikes verrechnet?


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> So, hier erste Bilder (in meinen Fotos) vom Spectral 7.0 WMN. Keine Probleme beim Aufbau, funktioniert alles tadelllos!



Gefällt mir sehr (auch als Mann) 
Find die Farbe ist die beste, die Canyon heuer im Programm hat 
Schade, dass es das Strive AL Race nur in Schwarz und Grau gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nainokin (26. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> So, hier erste Bilder (in meinen Fotos) vom Spectral 7.0 WMN. Keine Probleme beim Aufbau, funktioniert alles tadelllos!




Das darf ich meiner besseren Hälfte gar nicht zeigen, sonst weint sie noch... Sie wollte ihr Spectral EX WMN auch in der Farbe, die wanderte aber leider genau am Tag der Bestellung auf 3 Monate Wartezeit. Und so wurde es dann grau-aqua.. *schnief*
Aber freut mich, daß bei dir die Deppen nicht zu blöd waren, die Reverb zu verbauen.


----------



## Ulanova2 (26. Januar 2016)

Nainokin schrieb:


> Das darf ich meiner besseren Hälfte gar nicht zeigen, sonst weint sie noch... Sie wollte ihr Spectral EX WMN auch in der Farbe, die wanderte aber leider genau am Tag der Bestellung auf 3 Monate Wartezeit. Und so wurde es dann grau-aqua.. *schnief*
> Aber freut mich, daß bei dir die Deppen nicht zu blöd waren, die Reverb zu verbauen.



Naja, die Reverb hing ja daneben, mussten wir ja nur noch reinstopfen und dann etwas mit der Klemmung rumprobieren.
Die erste Fahrt war sui, nur muss glaube ich in die Gabel viel weniger psi als in der Anleitung steht. Da muss ich nochmal basteln.


----------



## Boehler (26. Januar 2016)

Eben eingetroffen: Nerve 9.9 in greenada.
Mitte November bestellt und 2 Wochen eher da als angesagt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skymark (26. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch zum Bike. Habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert. Ich habe mal nachgefragt ob die meine Zahlung erhalten haben und ja, sie haben. Dann habe ich nachgefragt ob Sie mein Strive AL 7.0 Race M jetzt versenden, weil das Bike "ab Lager" ausgeschrieben ist. 

Antwort: Nein, erst Mitte März (Bestellt November) obwohl es ab Lager verfügbar wäre. Sie sagten, dass das nur die entsprechenden Teile betreffe und nicht das fertige Bike, das müsse erst zuzusammengebaut werden und das dauert!. Auf meine Frage ob das nicht irreführend ist, kam lediglich die Antwort, das Sie Produktionsverzögerungen haben. Nicht nachvollziehbar!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Januar 2016)

Heute noch mal mit dem Chat gesprochen.. So etwas inkompetentes habe ich noch nie erlebt. Da steht groß drüber "Sprich mit dehnen die dein Bike bauen" aber die können mir nicht mal sagen welche Federhärten verbaut werden... 
Mein Liefertermin der in zwei Wochen auf Nachfrage verschoben wurde und dann aber nur eine Woche betragen sollte würde jetzt wieder auf nächste Woche verschoben. Bike wollte ursprünglich am 18.01. versendet werden.. 

Ich mag Canyon echt. Die Bikes sind mega, aber den Service müssen die in den Griff bekommen. Die Leute lassen so viel Kohle da und keine sau in den Laden interessiert es irgendwie.. 
Mein Bruder hat sich letztes Jahr ein Propain gekauft. Obwohl das ein Mega kleiner laden ist, hat man ihm sogar zwischendurch noch Bilder von Aufbau geschickt. Einfach so ohne fragen. Man fühlt sich sofort geil aufgehoben. 
Warum bekommt Canyon das nicht hin? Am Preis kann es ja nicht liegen. Propain zum Beispiel kostet auch nicht viel mehr. 

Was ist da los?? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benny0108 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo Boehler,
geiles Bike. Ich habe mir das gleiche in schwarz bestellt, muss aber leider noch bis Ende April warten.
Ist das Rahmengröße L ?
Gruß
Benny


----------



## Boehler (26. Januar 2016)

Moin Benny, ja, das ist eine L. Ich lad die Tage mal noch ein paar Fotos hoch, so bald ich draußen spielen war.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (27. Januar 2016)

skymark schrieb:


> Antwort: Nein, erst Mitte März (Bestellt November) obwohl es ab Lager verfügbar wäre. Sie sagten, dass das nur die entsprechenden Teile betreffe und nicht das fertige Bike, das müsse erst zuzusammengebaut werden und das dauert!.  Nicht nachvollziehbar!


 Ich glaube, dass hier echt ein Fehler im System war. Normal sind die Bikes, die "auf Lager" sind, zusammengebaut im Lager und dann innerhalb von wenigen Tagen auch beim Kunden. Heute ist das Strive AL 7.0 Race schon nicht mehr als "auf Lager" gekennzeichnet 

Etwas doof finde ich, dass wir (bekomme auch das 7.0 Race) mit einem 3.300€ Bike am unteren Ende der Strive-Modellpalette sind. Die teureren Modelle werden bei der Vergabe der vorhandenen Shape-Shifter klar bevorzugt und sind schon fast alle "auf Lager"


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Januar 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Etwas doof finde ich, dass wir (bekomme auch das 7.0 Race) mit einem 3.300€ Bike am unteren Ende der Strive-Modellpalette sind. Die teureren Modelle werden bei der Vergabe der vorhandenen Shape-Shifter klar bevorzugt und sind schon fast alle "auf Lager"



Das wäre schlichtweg eine Frechheit, aber würde mich inzwischen bei Canyon nicht mehr wundern.
Nach deiner Aussage müsste ich wohl noch länger warten - hab schließlich nur das Strive AL 6.0 Race bestellt... Bin gespannt, bis zum 05.02. hams noch Zeit.
Sollte sich wieder was verzögern, wars das mit dem Versuch Canyon. Dann geht's an den Bodensee, da werden auch schöne Räder gebaut und ich kann mirs sogar noch individualisieren


----------



## erca60 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich lese hier im Forum nun schon länger mit und will nun meine Bestellung auch dem Wartezimmer hinzufügen.

Mitte September habe ich ein Strive Al 6.0 Race L mit Liefertermin Anfang November bestellt.
Später wurde der Liefertermin auf die erste Januarwoche, dann auf Anfang Februar und einige Zeit später wieder auf den 18.1 verschoben.
Auf Nachfrage bei Canyon in der letzten Woche ob Sie mein Rad pünktlich ausliefern, gab es als Antwort des Mitarbeiters, dass sie in ihrem Sytem immernoch den Termin vom 01.-05.2016 stehen haben. Zwei Tage nach dem ich Canyon kontaktiert hatte, bekam ich eine neue Auftragsbestätigung. Jetzt soll mein Bike erst am 22.-26.02.2016 geliefert werden.
 Was ist da los?? Ich dachte die Probleme seien Mitte Januar behoben.....

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Januar 2016)

erca60 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier im Forum nun schon länger mit und will nun meine Bestellung auch dem Wartezimmer hinzufügen.
> 
> Mitte September habe ich ein Strive Al 6.0 Race L mit Liefertermin Anfang November bestellt.
> Später wurde der Liefertermin auf die erste Januarwoche, dann auf Anfang Februar und einige Zeit später wieder auf den 18.1 verschoben.
> ...



Hatte seit Dezember nicht mehr nachgefragt und Ende Dezember die letzte Bestätigung bekommen für den Zeitraum 01.02.-05.02..
Aufgrund deiner Aussage hab ich nun doch nochmal nachgefragt, da ich selbiges Rad bestellt hab, wenn auch in Größe M.

Hatte im Oktober bestellt und meins soll nun in der Woche vom 15.02.-19.02. kommen.
Kommunikation seitens Canyon natürlich keine.

Ich wird wohl stornieren und mich anderweitig umschauen, den der Umgang Canyons mit dem Kunden kotzt mich an.


----------



## TomT87 (28. Januar 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage müsste ich wohl noch länger warten - hab schließlich nur das Strive AL 6.0 Race bestellt... Bin gespannt, bis zum 05.02. hams noch Zeit.


Auch wenn sich mein Liefertermin schon um 3 Wochen nach hinten verschoben hat, hoffe ich, dass sich durch die Bevorzugung der teureren Modelle in der Fertigung die Liefertermine der bereits bestellten (billigeren) Bikes nicht deutlich nach hinten verschieben. Das wäre echt bitter. Generell hieß es ja, dass die angegebenen Termine sehr zurückhaltend/mit Puffer sind und normal früher geliefert werden sollte...


----------



## Miss_M (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Ich lese hier auch schon länger mit. Seit Dienstag habe ich mein Rad endlich, aber die Umstände waren doch ein bisschen merkwürdig!
Ich hab Mitte Oktober ein Spectral AL bestellt. Liefertermin war Anfang November. Naja, Rad kam natürlich nicht. Dann Ende November auf Nachfrage einen neuen Liefertermin für die erste Februarwoche bekommen 
Letzten Freitag war mein Modell dann auf der Homepage auf einmal "ab Lager" bestellbar. Ich also den Chat kontaktiert um nachzufragen ob mein Rad dann evtl. früher kommt. Die vielsagende Antwort war, dass mein Rad innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen geliefert werden würde. Fünf Minuten später bekam ich dann eine neue AB mit Liefertermin für die zweite Februarwoche. Das wären dann noch drei Wochen gewesen. Da war ich dann endgültig sauer und hab nochmal den Chat bemüht und gefragt warum mein ab Lager verfügbares Rad jetzt sogar erst in drei Wochen kommen soll. Die Antwort war dann auch wieder mehr als merkwürdig. "ab Lager" hieße nur, dass die Komponenten für ein Rad auf Lager wären. Mein Rad wäre also noch gar nicht montiert und das würde in den nächsten Wochen passieren. Liefertermin bliebe bei der zweiten Februarwoche, weil es Verzögerungen bei einem Zulieferer gäbe und sich daher alle (!) Bestellungen verzögern würden.
Also ein kompletes WE geärgert!
Am Montag Abend dann die Überraschung: DHL-Benachrichtigung im Postkasten! Am Dienstag dann das Rad wohlbehalten bei der Post abgeholt. 
Laut Trackingnummer war das Rad allerdings am Freitag schon um 16:40 Uhr im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet. Man darf also vermuten, dass mein Rad schon bei der Post war oder zumindest fix und fertig eingetütet bei Canyon im Warenausgang stand als ich die vielen tollen Informationen vom Chat und den neuen Liefertermin für die zweite Februarwoche erhalten habe 
Das also zu neuen, nach hinten verschobenen Lieferterminen...


----------



## skymark (28. Januar 2016)

Lieferzeiten und Bezeichnungen, das ist der Stern (*) - Text:

Auszug aus Canyon Homepage:

"Dies ist der Zeitraum in dem wir Dein Rad versenden, wenn Deine Bestellung heute bei uns eingeht und Du im Anschluss daran Deine Auftragsbestätigung erhältst. Bitte beachte, dass die Lieferzeit ab Versandzeitpunkt bei einer Lieferadresse innerhalb Deutschlands 1-3 Werktage und außerhalb Deutschlands 2-10 Werktage beträgt.„AB LAGER“ bezeichnete Artikel werden wir spätestens innerhalb von 5 Werktagen versenden. Die genannten Lieferzeiten gelten entsprechend.Ist Dein Wunschrad “AUSVERKAUFT“, freuen sich unsere Mitarbeiter mit Dir über unseren Onlinechat oder telefonisch nach einer optimalen Alternative für Dich zu schauen. Die Versandzeiträume bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen der Zeiträume nicht betroffen. Die genannten Versandzeiträume beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen."

Das soll das Kredo von Canyon sein, gemäß offizieller Homepage, Chat, Servicekontakt und die handelenden Personen haben das bestimmt nicht gelesen!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. Januar 2016)

Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch in wie fern man die Verschiebungen dann geltend machen kann? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stef77 (30. Januar 2016)

stef77 schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Canyon, Ich habe bisher 3 Canyon Räder gekauft und inzwischen viele Höhen und Tiefen mit dem Canyon Support erlebt. Super Produkte, Mountainbikes und Rennräder und im Gegensatz dazu monatelanges warten bei Bestellungen oder bei Serviceaufträgen durch einen total unfähigen Support mit oft nicht nachvollziehbarer Hinhaltetaktik.
> Trotzdem habe ich in der Hoffnung an das Gute im November 2015 ein Strive und ein Nerve über das "Outlet" geordert und auch Bestätigungen dafür erhalten. In der Adventszeit 2015 gab es ein Wochenende wo die Räder nochmals zusätzlich im Preis reduziert wurden. Ich wurde daraufhin per E-Mail und neuer Bestellbestätigung informiert auch in der Genuss der Preisreduzierung zu kommen. Auf unzählige Anrufversuche erreichte ich irgendwann einen Servicemitarbeiter der mir mitteilte, die Räder stehen kurz vor der Auslieferung. Dann wieder unzählige Anrufversuche mit dem Ergebnis diverse Entschuldigungen und Ausreden zu erfahren.
> Dann die Option daß beide Räder kostenlos zugesendet werden. 3 Tage später dann per email die  Absage: für beide Räder existiere leider kein Bestand. So eine Verarsche sucht seinesgleichen.
> Natürlich sind die Räder Klasse, mein aktuelles Strive von 2011 ist wirklich ein tolles Gerät, aber das was da abläuft bis man ein Rad bekommt oder wenn man eine Serviceleistung braucht ist nicht zumutbar. Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren einige ein Canyon Produkt und haben fast ausnahmslos leider ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, daß die Firma Canyon einerseits tolle Produkte herstellen kann und es über Jahre nicht schafft einen vernünftigen Ablauf zu bieten. Vielleicht überschätzt Canyon die Leidensfähigkeit seiner Kunden. SG.


----------



## stef77 (30. Januar 2016)

Wundersame Wandlung .........Nachdem nun auch die 2. Bestellung eines Strive aus dem Outlet wegen Bestandsfehler gekänzelt wurde und es lt. Aussage eines Servicemitarbeiters keine Chance auf die Lieferung des von mir ursprünglich gewünschten 2015er Strive gab, habe ich dann halt ein neues 2016er Modell mit für mich schlechteren Konditionen geordert. Nach diversen Problemen mit den Bestellformalitäten wurde mir letztendlich Anfang März als Liefertermin genannt. Etwa 1 Woche später hat mich dann ein anderer Servicemitarbeiter angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, daß jetzt das von mir ursprünglich gewünschte Modell nun plötzlich doch lieferbar sei. Ich habe natürlich zugesagt und das Rad tatsächlich 3 Tage später zu Hause in Empfang genommen. Letztendlich ist es für mich nun doch gut ausgegangen.Man muss hält ein typischer Canyon Kunde sein, dem die Achterbahnfahrt des Supports nichts anhaben können. S.G.


----------



## Kubotan (31. Januar 2016)

Meins kam am 27.1.16, eine Karte von Dhl lag im Briefkasten. Von Canyon kam keine Email mit Versandbestätigung oderso...wollte schon nachfragen aber jetzt ist es hier und ich verabschiede mich mit einem Bild ;-)







MfG Stefan


----------



## Tricksy (31. Januar 2016)

Kubotan schrieb:


> Meins kam am 27.1.16, eine Karte von Dhl lag im Briefkasten. Von Canyon kam keine Email mit Versandbestätigung oderso...wollte schon nachfragen aber jetzt ist es hier und ich verabschiede mich mit einem Bild ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eigentlich DIE Farbe!!!!! Leider nur am Dude erhältlich. Zeitlos, nicht zu grell aber auch nicht langweilig, für mich perfekt.

Was machst du denn für Touren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Februar 2016)

Was kann man eigentlich bei Canyon einfordern für die ständigen Verschiebungen? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skymark (1. Februar 2016)

Ich denke mal gar nichts. Sei froh wenn du dein Bike hast.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Februar 2016)

Bin ich ja auch. Trotzdem kann es nicht sein. Wurde ja ein verbindlicher Termin angegeben der dann am Liefertermin verschoben wird. Da sollte man dann dem Kunden schon irgendwie entgegen kommen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skymark (1. Februar 2016)

Nicht bei Canyon. Die haben es nicht nötig, weil wir trotzdem dort kaufen. Ich leg mich entspannt zurück und warte auf mein Fahrrad was irgendwann in irgendeiner Konfiguration kommen wird.


----------



## Pitcube (1. Februar 2016)

Ich war am Freitag in Koblenz bei Canyon. 
Ausgesucht habe ich mir das Spectral Al 7.0 Größe M in Grün/Gold. Es ist ab Lager vorrätig gewesen.
Lustig war, dass sie mit dem neuen System das Rad nicht mehr durch die Tür zwischen Produktion und Verkaufsraum bekommen. Dafür bieten sie aber einen kostenlosen Versand für die Räder an. Somit hoffe ich, dass das Rad die Tage bei mir ankommt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Februar 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Ich war am Freitag in Koblenz bei Canyon.
> Ausgesucht habe ich mir das Spectral Al 7.0 Größe M in Grün/Gold. Es ist ab Lager vorrätig gewesen.
> Lustig war, dass sie mit dem neuen System das Rad nicht mehr durch die Tür zwischen Produktion und Verkaufsraum bekommen. Dafür bieten sie aber einen kostenlosen Versand für die Räder an. Somit hoffe ich, dass das Rad die Tage bei mir ankommt



Ernsthaft??  
Das ist doch ein Witz 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitcube (1. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ernsthaft??
> Das ist doch ein Witz
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nein kein Witz. 
Momentan gibt es im Showroom nur die Möglichkeit, das Fahrrad zugeschickt zu bekommen. Egal ob es verfügbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## -JimmY- (1. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Bin ich ja auch. Trotzdem kann es nicht sein. Wurde ja ein verbindlicher Termin angegeben der dann am Liefertermin verschoben wird. Da sollte man dann dem Kunden schon irgendwie entgegen kommen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich habe mit Canyon einen Rabatt von 5% vereinbaren können. Ist jetzt nicht überragend, aber dennoch besser als nichts. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Februar 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Nein kein Witz.
> Momentan gibt es im Showroom nur die Möglichkeit, das Fahrrad zugeschickt zu bekommen. Egal ob es verfügbar ist oder nicht.



Ich hätte den ausgelacht.. Hätten die sich das dann nicht eben selber zuschicken lassen können? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Was kann man eigentlich bei Canyon einfordern für die ständigen Verschiebungen?
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Am Ball bleiben und vehement was einfordern. Geht schon, wenn auch nichta weltbewegendes. 
Würde 100€ erstattet bekommen und da es sich nun nochmal verzögert und keine Benachrichtigung kam, würdena mir noch die Versandkosten erstatten. 

Mehr kann der Service bzw Facebook-Futzi nicht machen. 

Bin grad am überlegen, was ich mach.
Selbst wenn ichs stornier, Alternativen sind auch nicht früher da.

Und an sich will ichs ja auch, aber der Service und Umgang mit dem Kunden hat halt a Gschmackl, wie man in Bayern sagt. :-/


----------



## Tricksy (1. Februar 2016)

Zur Einforderung bei Verzögerungen:

Zuerst muss man Canyon in Verzug setzen da die Liefertermine nicht fix sind. Dann erhalten sie nochmal eine gewisse Frist und dann kann man vom Kauf zurücktreten. Bringt aber alles nicht viel, da man heute schon jederzeit zurücktreten kann (da Onlinehändler). Das Problem ist, dass man es ja haben will. Und wenn da Einer zurücktritt ärgert die das in Koblenz herzlich wenig, dann ist ein Bike mehr für jemand anders zur Verfügung. Ist ja anders wie beim Autohändler mit zigtausend Variationen der Ausstattung usw.
Von daher muss man da wohl durch, man weis ja vorher auf was man sich einlässt. Augen zu und durch.

Für mich aber weiterhin unverständlich, dass da so viel schief läuft. Wenn ich mich online als Händler spezialisiere dann auch richtig. Und da geht es eben nicht, dass Bikes verschickt werden die Kratzer haben. Als Versender muss ich versenden können, sonst bringst doch nichts. usw usw usw.

Bei meiner Lieferung fehlten die Pumpe + diverse Kleinteile und die Kettenführung am Bike. Meine Mail direkt nach Lieferung blieb bis heute unbeantwortet. Ein Telefonat ergab dann, dass die Teile sofort verschickt werden. Naklar......bis heute nichts da. War ja logisch .
Mich ärgert das auch wie Sau wenn eine Firma ihren Laden dermaßen nicht im Griff hat, aber sie haben eben das geile Zeug was alle haben wollen. Und dann kommt wieder Angebot und Nachfrage.....das alte Spiel.
Sie sollten nur aufpassen, dass sie in dieser momentanen Servicekatastrophe nicht den Anschluss an die Konkurrenz verlieren. Imageaufbesserung wäre wohl langsam mal wichtiger wie weiter dieses Chaos. Mal einen Gang runterschalten und wieder Qualität in vollen Umfang liefern. Bringt langfristig sicher mehr wie jetzt auf Teufel komm raus alles zu versuchen und dabei zu viele Fehler zu machen. Wäre ich Unternehmensberater würde ich die wohl jetzt mal anrufen....achnee, man kommt ja nicht durch . Dann ruf ich bei Radon an und berate die, dann werden sie größer und größer und nutzen jetzt ihren Vorteil aus, achnee, wenn sie groß sind, passiert ja dort genau das Gleiche. Ein Fass ohne Boden , zum Glück ist mein Bike schon da.


----------



## -JimmY- (1. Februar 2016)

Nach einem Gespräch im Chat habe ich die 5% Rabatt nun auch fix auf der AB stehen. Die negative Nachricht ist, dass sich der Liefertermin wieder (ohne vorherige Ankündigung) um satte 2 Wochen auf den 14.03. - 18.03. verschoben hat.
Das halbe Jahr Wartezeit kriege ich noch voll, glaube ich (bestellt: 24.10.15).


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Februar 2016)

@Tricksy  du triffst es genau!
Canyon wäre momentan wirklich gut beraten einen Gang runterzuschalten und aufzuschauen, dass das Image nicht noch weiter ramponiert wird.
Ich mein jeder von uns spricht mit seinen Freunden und auch innerhalb der Szene macht so etwas schnell die Runde, was sicherlich nicht sonderlich zuträglich ist..

Augen zu und durch werd ich nun auch machen 
Will unbedingt das Strive fahren und kein anderes, deswegen werd ich wohl weiterhin warten. Neuer Termin 15.02. - 19.02.



-JimmY- schrieb:


> Nach einem Gespräch im Chat habe ich die 5% Rabatt nun auch fix auf der AB stehen. Die negative Nachricht ist, dass sich der Liefertermin wieder (ohne vorherige Ankündigung) um satte 2 Wochen auf den 14.03. - 18.03. verschoben hat.
> Das halbe Jahr Wartezeit kriege ich noch voll, glaube ich (bestellt: 24.10.15).



Die Ankündigungen gehen nicht raus, weil Canyon immer noch Probleme mitm System hat.
Hab ich letzte Woche leider auch leidlich erfahren müssen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Februar 2016)

Gerade auch noch. Mal nachgefragt. Sollte ja diese Woche endlich kommen. Bekomme jetzt die ernste Aussage das es "demnächst" versendet werden soll. Wollte gerade ausrasten, da ist der PC ausgefallen bei mir.. 
Jetzt mal ohne Witz. Wollen die den Laden eigentlich dicht machen oder so??? Das ist doch nicht normal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe Heute früh im Chat nachgefragt ob meine Bestellung überhaupt noch im System aufgelistet ist nachdem diese ja schon einmal verschwunden ist. Angeblich wäre sie noch da. Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Februar 2016)

Gerade noch mal angeschrieben. Soll definitiv diese Woche kommen und 20€ Gutschein habe ich bekommen. Mehr dürfte er nicht..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (2. Februar 2016)

Wir sprechen uns *nächste* Woche nochmal


----------



## -JimmY- (2. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Gerade noch mal angeschrieben. Soll definitiv diese Woche kommen und 20€ Gutschein habe ich bekommen. Mehr dürfte er nicht..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



War das im Chat?
Wenn ja, versuch es nochmal über E-Mail. Da hat bei mir die Antwort zwar eine Woche gedauert, aber sie war immerhin positiv. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Februar 2016)

War im Chat. Naja Hauptsache es kommt wirklich diese Woche. Rest ist mir eigentlich egal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon_Support (3. Februar 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Nein kein Witz.
> Momentan gibt es im Showroom nur die Möglichkeit, das Fahrrad zugeschickt zu bekommen. Egal ob es verfügbar ist oder nicht.



Hallo liebe Community,

es stimmt, dass es zur Zeit leider keine Abholungen gibt. Allerdings konnte man noch nie ein Rad 'ab Lager' direkt mitnehmen. Auch diese Räder musste man schon immer bestellen und konnte dann eine Abholung im Showroom vereinbaren. Leider ist dies aufgrund der Systemumstellung zur Zeit nicht möglich. Ein definitives Datum ab wann dies wieder möglich sein wird, habe ich leider zur Zeit noch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## denis0082 (3. Februar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> War im Chat. Naja Hauptsache es kommt wirklich diese Woche. Rest ist mir eigentlich egal.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


toi toi toi


----------



## carasc (3. Februar 2016)

So, DHL hat die auftragsdaten erhalten. Mal schauen wie lang es jetzt noch dauert. 3tage Verspätung beim Versand kann ich gut verkraften.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade in meiner DHL App einen Eintrag erhalten das ein Paket für mich auf dem Weg ist. Steht aktuell in  Neuwied. Klingt also so als wenn ich morgen was aus Koblenz erhalte.  
Dann wurde der einmalig verschobene Termin ja wirklich eingehalten. Ich bin glücklich!!!!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohlo (4. Februar 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> es stimmt, dass es zur Zeit leider keine Abholungen gibt. Allerdings konnte man noch nie ein Rad 'ab Lager' direkt mitnehmen. Auch diese Räder musste man schon immer bestellen und konnte dann eine Abholung im Showroom vereinbaren. Leider ist dies aufgrund der Systemumstellung zur Zeit nicht möglich. Ein definitives Datum ab wann dies wieder möglich sein wird, habe ich leider zur Zeit noch nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich erinnere mich aber noch daran, dass es sogenannte "Bikes to Go" gab.
Fertig verpackt zur Abholung im Showroom in Koblenz.

Zitat von *Eurer* Homepage https://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes/


> *Welchen Vorteil haben Expressbikes?*
> Wählst Du „Bikes ab Lager“ – findest Du alle Modelle, die schon in 2-3 Werktagen an Dich versendet werden.
> Wählst Du „Bikes to Go“ – siehst Du Modelle, die Du im Showroom in Koblenz kaufst und direkt mitnimmst.


----------



## carasc (4. Februar 2016)

Mein Rad hat es nun in einer Nacht von Neuwied zu mir geschafft. Leider ohne das extra bestellte zweite schaltauge. Der nette Mann vom service will mich morgen zurückrufen da es ein leaserad ist und das schaltauge Bestandteil des Vertrags. Mal sehen was passiert. Leider ist die Leitung für die reverb deutlich zu lang. Ein Entlüftungskit lag diesmal aber nicht bei. Ist aber noch vorhanden deshalb halb so wild. Dafür waren entgegen der Aussage vom chat doch tubeless Ventile für die roam Laufräder beigelegt. Also hab ich jetzt welche über. Sonst aber alles schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Februar 2016)

Habe gerade tatsächlich eine Email erhalten mit der Sendungsnummer


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon_Support (5. Februar 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich aber noch daran, dass es sogenannte "Bikes to Go" gab.
> Fertig verpackt zur Abholung im Showroom in Koblenz.
> 
> Zitat von *Eurer* Homepage https://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes/



Hallo @mohlo 

ja, das steht so auf unserer Webseite, aber die Option 'Bikes To Go' ist zur Zeit auch nicht auswählbar. Wie gesagt, es wird diese Möglichkeit wieder geben, nur wann kann ich leider zur Zeit nicht sagen.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## mohlo (5. Februar 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> ja, das steht so auf unserer Webseite, aber die Option 'Bikes To Go' ist zur Zeit auch nicht auswählbar. Wie gesagt, es wird diese Möglichkeit wieder geben, nur wann kann ich leider zur Zeit nicht sagen.


 
Und warum schreibst Du dann das hier?!



Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte man *noch nie ein Rad 'ab Lager' direkt mitnehmen*. Auch diese Räder musste man schon immer bestellen und konnte dann eine Abholung im Showroom vereinbaren.


----------



## biky_miky (5. Februar 2016)

@mohlo

Weil nur die Bikes-to-go mitgenommen werden können.
Die Bikes ab Lager werden immer versendet.
Und Bikes-to-go gibt es im Moment nicht.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (5. Februar 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> es stimmt, dass es zur Zeit leider keine Abholungen gibt. Allerdings konnte man noch nie ein Rad 'ab Lager' direkt mitnehmen. Auch diese Räder musste man schon immer bestellen und konnte dann eine Abholung im Showroom vereinbaren. Leider ist dies aufgrund der Systemumstellung zur Zeit nicht möglich. Ein definitives Datum ab wann dies wieder möglich sein wird, habe ich leider zur Zeit noch nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Und genau das ging bei Radon schon immer und geht auch weiterhin. Eines von vielen Beispielen, was bei Radon alles anders läuft.
Um gleich jeglichem Verdacht entgegenzutreten, hier einseitig Partei zu ergreifen: Habe gerade ein 29er Hardtail bei Rose bestellt (@filiale: dann bin ich bergauf wieder konkurrenzfähig...), weil die noch 2015er auf Lager haben und der Preis sensationell war. Bin auch mit einem vor 6 Jahren gekauften Rennrad von Rose sehr zufrieden.

Mit C. habe ich meine Erfahrungen schon vor 7 Jahren gemacht und daraus meine Konsequenzen gezogen. Die aktuellen Geschehnisse bestätigen mich. Die Leidensbereitschaft mancher Leute ist schon bewundernswert... Das C.-Marketing scheint gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2016)

Na dann warte ich mal auf mein Hardtail, dann können wir wieder fetzen  Was hast Du für eines ? Das Dr. Big ? Da war ich auch dran, aber mir gefällt das 2015 Design nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. Februar 2016)

biky_miky schrieb:


> @mohlo
> 
> Weil nur die Bikes-to-go mitgenommen werden können.
> Die Bikes ab Lager werden immer versendet.
> Und Bikes-to-go gibt es im Moment nicht.


Und warum schreibt man dann nicht direkt, dass es früher "Bikes-to-go" gab und diese aus organisatorischen Gründe zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eingeführt werden. Fakt ist, dass man früher Räder, die vor Ort bereits montiert und verpackt waren, direkt mitnehmen konnte. Ob die nun im System nicht "ab Lager" bezeichnet werden, ist dem Kunden herzlich egal.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (5. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Na dann warte ich mal auf mein Hardtail, dann können wir wieder fetzen  Was hast Du für eines ? Das Dr. Big ? Da war ich auch dran, aber mir gefällt das 2015 Design nicht.


 
https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-the-uprising-2-29-2015/aid:738385
Design war mir egal. Habe auf Preis, Laufräder und Gewicht geschaut; weder Probe gefahren noch Stack und Reach gemessen ;-)
Habe allerdings seit Ende Oktober nur 4 Ausdauereinheiten absolviert (auf LL-Ski). Aber ich könnte Dir dann den Hänger mit Inhalt dranpacken, dann sind wir gleich schnell.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2016)




----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Februar 2016)

Bin auch mal dabei,

Canyon roadlite, bestellt im november 2015 !!!!!

Erster termin januar,
Zweiter termin 1-5.2 
Dritter Termin Ende März.........
Wers glaubt wird selig !!!

War auf jedenfall die LETZTE Canyon Kiste, hab die schnauze voll.
Lieber ein paar Euro mehr, aber ich kann wenigstens FAHREN, Liebe Herren von canyon, falls das ÜBERHAUPT einer von denen liest


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Februar 2016)

So meine lieben, ich muss euch verlassen. 
Meine Betty ist heute mit zwei Wochen Verschiebung endlich zuhause angekommen. Fand ich dann aber in Nachhinein doch nicht so schlimm, da das Wetter ja eh fürchterlich war... Bin echt happy. Wer alles dabei. Keine Kratzer am Rad und hat alles dann doch irgendwie gut geklappt. Nur die Schaltung muss ich neu einstellen. Da gehen die unteren zwei Gänge nicht rein. Aber das soll jetzt nicht das große Problem sein. 

Wünsche euch noch viel Glück beim warten und hoffe für alle das die Zeit schnell umgeht. Auch wenn mich der Service echt genervt hat, bin ich froh über mein zweites Canyon. 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas87d (7. Februar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wollen wir nicht nur ein Wartezimmer machen statt für jedes Bike ein eigenes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas87d (7. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei. Canyon Nerve al8.9 . Dezember bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wann es kommt. Laut Liefertermin Ende Februar.


----------



## Tricksy (7. Februar 2016)

Nach 2 weiteren Kontaktaufnahmen wurde mir nun versichert, dass meine fehlenden Teile spätestens innerhalb von 2 Tagen geliefert werden.  (gibt leider keinen Auslachsmily). Da mein Bike da ist, sehe ich es nicht wirklich eng, werde mir aber einen Spaß daraus machen auf das Zeug zu warten. Ist ja schließlich Entertainment pur. Die Dame im letzten Telefonat sagte sie kümmere sich jetzt persönlich darum und sichere mir zu, dass innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tage der Versand erfolgt.....jaja, naklar. Man fühlt sich halt sehr verarscht und belogen.

Das Schlimme ist, dass man sich ja selbst blöd vorkommt wegen so einen Kleinscheis dauernd dort anrufen zu müssen weil sie es nicht schaffen ein kleines Paket zu verpacken und mir meine bereits bezahlten Teile zu liefern. So kann man sich natürlich schön lächerlich machen. Ich habe jetzt mit 4 Kontakten versucht an mein Zeug zu kommen, sie können es aber einfach nicht. Aber das eben ziemlich gut . Ich glaube ich werde nächste Woche nochmals anrufen. Aber was wird es bringen??!! Gar Nichts!!!!! Daher sehe ich es als reine Belustigung für mich. Unglaublich und unverständlich bleibt es aber dennoch.

.......sagte die Dame doch am Telefon zu mir, sie sorgt persönlich dafür, dass das nun läuft und die Lieferung binnen 2 Tagen erfolgt ..... sag ich ob ich den Witz heute Abend meinen Freunden erzählen darf........sagt sie ob ich ihr nicht glaube....... Auf ein Neues nächste Woche.


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Nach 2 weiteren Kontaktaufnahmen wurde mir nun versichert, dass meine fehlenden Teile spätestens innerhalb von 2 Tagen geliefert werden.  (gibt leider keinen Auslachsmily). Da mein Bike da ist, sehe ich es nicht wirklich eng, werde mir aber einen Spaß daraus machen auf das Zeug zu warten. Ist ja schließlich Entertainment pur. Die Dame im letzten Telefonat sagte sie kümmere sich jetzt persönlich darum und sichere mir zu, dass innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tage der Versand erfolgt.....jaja, naklar. Man fühlt sich halt sehr verarscht und belogen.
> 
> Das Schlimme ist, dass man sich ja selbst blöd vorkommt wegen so einen Kleinscheis dauernd dort anrufen zu müssen weil sie es nicht schaffen ein kleines Paket zu verpacken und mir meine bereits bezahlten Teile zu liefern. So kann man sich natürlich schön lächerlich machen. Ich habe jetzt mit 4 Kontakten versucht an mein Zeug zu kommen, sie können es aber einfach nicht. Aber das eben ziemlich gut . Ich glaube ich werde nächste Woche nochmals anrufen. Aber was wird es bringen??!! Gar Nichts!!!!! Daher sehe ich es als reine Belustigung für mich. Unglaublich und unverständlich bleibt es aber dennoch.
> 
> .......sagte die Dame doch am Telefon zu mir, sie sorgt persönlich dafür, dass das nun läuft und die Lieferung binnen 2 Tagen erfolgt ..... sag ich ob ich den Witz heute Abend meinen Freunden erzählen darf........sagt sie ob ich ihr nicht glaube....... Auf ein Neues nächste Woche.



Auch wenn Du vom Grundsatz her Recht hast, die Mitarbeiter der Hotline sind diejenigen, die am wenigsten etwas für Probleme in der Firma bzw. mit dem Produkt können. Sie sind lediglich der Puffer für das dahinter stehende Chaos. Daher finde ich es nicht ganz fair genau diese Menschen "zu ärgern". Weil ein paar SAP consultans Mist bauen und das System zusammenbricht, sollte man seinen Frust nicht an den falschen auslassen. Richtig wäre es die SAP consultans an die Hotline zu setzen damit die mal merken was sie angerichtet haben.


----------



## Tricksy (7. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Daher finde ich es nicht ganz fair genau diese Menschen "zu ärgern".



Auch du hast vom Grundsatz her völlig Recht, nur, ich kann niemand Anderen ärgern. Diese Leute sind nunmal mein Kontakt zur Firma. Von daher muss ich diesen Weg wohl gehen, von SAP bekomme ich ja keinen ans Ohr und der würde mir auch diesbezüglich nicht wirklich helfen können. Und auch wenn die an der Hotline am wenigsten dafür können (ist mir ja klar), sind diese Leute dieser Firma meine Vertragspartner, nicht SAP. Ich will ja nur mein Zeug. Und wie gesagt sehe ich es locker, es sind ja Kleinteile, aber nerven tut es nach 4 Versuchen eben doch so langsam . Wird schon werden.

Vielleicht handelt Canyon Schadenersatz oder andere Ausfallzahlungen aus, ich würde es Ihnen gönnen. Aber, zum einen werden wir das nie erfahren und zum anderen ist so ein Wert relativ schwer feststellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Februar 2016)

Gestern noch bemerkt, dass der Schaltzug wohl beim Transport beschädigt wurde... Ist an einer Stelle eingeknickt und an Trigger halb abgerissen. Hab ich wohl doch leider noch was zum reklamieren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## s1monster (8. Februar 2016)

Zwei Service Mitarbeiter…zwei verschiedene Aussagen. Welcher hat jetzt recht?
Chat Mitarbeiter sagt dass der Liefertermin diese Woche nicht gehalten wird und das Rad Ende Februar kommt.
Hotline Mitarbeiter sagt dass es sehr gut aussieht und er sicher ist, dass das Rad diese Woche geliefert wird.

Sollte ich mir noch die entscheidende Drittmeinung einholen 

Vor allem weil der Chat Mitarbeiter wieder mit dem Systemumstellungs Gedöns angefangen hat, welches laut Chef ja seit Mitte Januar kein Problem mehr darstellen sollte. 

hm?! es wird nicht besser...


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Zwei Service Mitarbeiter…zwei verschiedene Aussagen. Welcher hat jetzt recht?
> Chat Mitarbeiter sagt dass der Liefertermin diese Woche nicht gehalten wird und das Rad Ende Februar kommt.
> Hotline Mitarbeiter sagt dass es sehr gut aussieht und er sicher ist, dass das Rad diese Woche geliefert wird.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich brauchst Du gar nix machen, plötzlich steht es unangekündigt vor der Tür


----------



## s1monster (8. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst Du gar nix machen, plötzlich steht es unangekündigt vor der Tür



Wär Hammer wenn du richtig liegen würdest


----------



## bajcca (9. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst Du gar nix machen, plötzlich steht es unangekündigt vor der Tür



Stimmt, wollte heute Morgen gerade zur Arbeit, steht überraschend DHL mit einem großen Karton vor der Tür. Keine Versandbestätigung vorher, dafür als das Rad schon da war. Dann freu ich mich auf heute Abend, wenn ich es auspacken darf und es hoffentlich keine unangenehmen Überraschungen gibt.


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2016)

meine Worte...


----------



## Pitcube (9. Februar 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> Stimmt, wollte heute Morgen gerade zur Arbeit, steht überraschend DHL mit einem großen Karton vor der Tür. Keine Versandbestätigung vorher, dafür als das Rad schon da war. Dann freu ich mich auf heute Abend, wenn ich es auspacken darf und es hoffentlich keine unangenehmen Überraschungen gibt.



Ich habe die Versandbestätigung 15 min vor dem Eintreffen des DHL Mannes bekommen.


----------



## firstmanonbike (9. Februar 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Ich habe die Versandbestätigung 15 min vor dem Eintreffen des DHL Mannes bekommen.


Man merkt langsam die Verbesserungen
Ganz am Anfang:
keine Versandbestätigung-kein Rad
Dann:
keine Versandbestätigung-trotzdem Rad
Jetzt:
Versanbestätigung 15 Minuten vor dem Rad
Canyon ist auf dem Weg der Besserung


----------



## s1monster (9. Februar 2016)

ich merke nichts davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Februar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> ich merke nichts davon



Dem schließe ich mich an  
Aber hab ja auch noch ne Woche ....und dann glaub ichs auch erst, wenn die schwarze Schönheit vor mir steht


----------



## firstmanonbike (9. Februar 2016)

Hey ihr Spassvögel,
wenn ihr die Mail bekommt, müsst Ihr schnell zur Tür rennen und dem Postboten beim Tragen helfen...


Das ist der Sinn hinter der Aktion!


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Februar 2016)

Achso, das ist der Sinn! 

Puuuh....das wird aber streßig, in 15min raus aus der Arbeit, 65km zur Freundin fahren und das Paket entgegennehmen. Sportlich!


----------



## Timsky (9. Februar 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> es stimmt, dass es zur Zeit leider keine Abholungen gibt. Allerdings konnte man noch nie ein Rad 'ab Lager' direkt mitnehmen. Auch diese Räder musste man schon immer bestellen und konnte dann eine Abholung im Showroom vereinbaren. Leider ist dies aufgrund der Systemumstellung zur Zeit nicht möglich. Ein definitives Datum ab wann dies wieder möglich sein wird, habe ich leider zur Zeit noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Darauf möchte ich nochmal eingehen.
Wenn es euch nicht möglich ist eine Abholung vor Ort zu gewährleisten (was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, da der logistische Aufwand mehr als überschaubar ist), dann solltet ihr zumindest die Kosten für den Versand nicht 1:1 an die Kunden weitergeben, die eigentlich keinen Versand wünschen.
In meinem Fall ist das so. Ich arbeite in Koblenz, darf das bestellte Bike nicht abholen und muss mich noch darum kümmern, dass es irgendein Nachbar entgegen nimmt. Und ich muss dafür noch bezahlen.


----------



## Benny0108 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Timsky,
ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe bis jetzt auch immer meine Bikes bei Canyon abgeholt und war ganz verwundert, dass das nicht mehr möglich ist. (Kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen)
Bei meiner jetzigen Bestellung habe ich ohne Probleme den Versand plus Verpackung umsonst bekommen. Laut Bestellhotline ist das kein Problem, wenn man in der Nähe von Koblenz wohnt. Ich wohne ca. 100 km von Koblenz entfernt und hätte mein Bike auch lieber abgeholt. Frag einfach noch mal nach.
Gruß
Benny


----------



## Timsky (9. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis Benny.
Ich hatte das Problem im Live-Chat geschildert und auch explizit  nach einem kostenlosen Versand gefragt.
Das wurde mir leider nicht zugestanden. Ich probiere es vielleicht nochmal über die Hotline - falls meine Nerven stark genug sind für die Warteschleife...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitcube (9. Februar 2016)

Timsky schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Benny.
> Ich hatte das Problem im Live-Chat geschildert und auch explizit  nach einem kostenlosen Versand gefragt.
> Das wurde mir leider nicht zugestanden. Ich probiere es vielleicht nochmal über die Hotline - falls meine Nerven stark genug sind für die Warteschleife...



Ich war im Showroom und habe einen kostenlosen Versand für mein Fahrrad bekommen! 
Machen können Sie das schon.


----------



## Timsky (9. Februar 2016)

Ok, danke. Ich probiere es nochmal und werde berichten.

Im Showroom war ich übrigens auch. Vorher hatte ich im Chat nachgefragt ob mein Wunschbike für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung steht. Dies wurde für die Rahmengrößen M und L bejaht. Vor Ort musste ich dann feststellen, dass nur die Vorjahresmodell verfügbar waren. Da die Geometrie überarbeitet wurde (Nerve AL), hat mir die Probefahrt nicht wirklich weitergeholfen. Mein Verkäufer wusste übrigens überhaupt nicht, dass das Rad einen neuen Rahmen bekommen hat.
Trotzdem hatte ich mich zur Bestellung entschlossen, wollte das Rad abholen. Ging natürlich nicht, auch kein kostenloser Versand möglich.
Dann hat es noch eine geschlagene halbe Stunde und drei Mitarbeiter gebraucht, bis die Beststellung im System war.
Da liegt noch einiges im Argen bei Canyon, das muss man objektiv sagen.
Meine Toleranzschwelle ist jedenfalls erreicht, sollte noch etwas schief gehen, werde ich stornieren.


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. Februar 2016)

Gerade auch so eine ominöse Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad unterwegs sein soll. Und laut Sendungsverfolgung trennen uns auch nur noch 80km. 
Juhuuu...d.h. am Wochenende Party-Hard on the Trails!


----------



## Benny0108 (10. Februar 2016)

Hi Timsky,
das gleiche habe ich auch mitgemacht. Habe mir auch das Nerve AL 9.9 bestellt und bin davon ausgegangen, dass man das aktuelle Bike auch Probefahren kann. Es ist eigentlich unglaublich, dass ein Firma wie Canyon nicht in der Lage ist, im Januar ein paar Rahmengrößen der aktuellen Bikes im Laden zu haben.
Mein Berater wusste auch nicht, dass die aktuelle Rahmengeometrie verändert wurde. Er wollte dann auch direkt mit mir bestellen. Ich habe es aber dann doch über die Bestellhotline bestellt und da auch den kostenlosen Versand herausgehandelt. Wenn sie nicht darauf eingegangen wären, hätte ich woanders bestellt. Habe ich denen auch unmissverständlich gesagt.
Naja, jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass mein Liefertermin Ende April eingehalten wird. Ist ja so oder so schon reichlich spät.
Gruß
Benny


----------



## Leonardos81 (10. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute ich nehme auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer 
Heute Canyon Nerve Al 7.0 im Chat bestellt
Die AB kam gleich danach mit dem Liefertermin 22ter-26ter Februar
Ich hoffe das das klappt !


----------



## Timsky (10. Februar 2016)

Benny0108 schrieb:


> Hi Timsky,
> das gleiche habe ich auch mitgemacht. Habe mir auch das Nerve AL 9.9 bestellt und bin davon ausgegangen, dass man das aktuelle Bike auch Probefahren kann. Es ist eigentlich unglaublich, dass ein Firma wie Canyon nicht in der Lage ist, im Januar ein paar Rahmengrößen der aktuellen Bikes im Laden zu haben.
> Mein Berater wusste auch nicht, dass die aktuelle Rahmengeometrie verändert wurde. Er wollte dann auch direkt mit mir bestellen. Ich habe es aber dann doch über die Bestellhotline bestellt und da auch den kostenlosen Versand herausgehandelt. Wenn sie nicht darauf eingegangen wären, hätte ich woanders bestellt. Habe ich denen auch unmissverständlich gesagt.
> Naja, jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass mein Liefertermin Ende April eingehalten wird. Ist ja so oder so schon reichlich spät.
> ...


Ja das stimmt. Zumal offensichtlich mindestens eine Charge des Nerve AL schon an den Endkunden ausgeliefert wurde. Warum dann keine Bikes für Probefahrten vorhanden sind bleibt eines der vielen Rätsel bei Canyon.


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

Timsky schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Zumal offensichtlich mindestens eine Charge des Nerve AL schon an den Endkunden ausgeliefert wurde. Warum dann keine Bikes für Probefahrten vorhanden sind bleibt eines der vielen Rätsel bei Canyon.



Lieber schnell Umsatz machen und verkaufen um Verluste ausgleichen als die Bikes als Staubfänger in den Showroom zu stellen...die Kunden kaufen auch so, siehste ja hier im Thread...und Canyon nutzt das (würde jeder so machen)


----------



## biky_miky (11. Februar 2016)

Hmm, für viele ist die Probefahrt ein muss bevor man sich so ein teures Bike zulegt. Canyon hätte also auch ein großes Interesse daran 2-3 Bikes in den Showroom (für Probefahrten) zu stellen.

Ich glaube eher, dass intern bei denen viel daneben läuft, incl. der Kommunikation.
Als ich Ende Januar mein Strive bekommen habe, gab es vorher 3 ABs mit unterschiedlichen Lieferzeitpunkten. Anfang/Mitte Januar hieß es im Chat und auf der Homepage noch, dass das Bike frühestens Mitte Februar kommt da es Verzögerungen bei der Produktion der Rahmen gibt.
Ende Januar stand das Bike dann auf einmal vor der Tür, ohne Vorankündigung.


----------



## Tricksy (11. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Lieber schnell Umsatz machen und verkaufen um Verluste ausgleichen als die Bikes als Staubfänger in den Showroom zu stellen...die Kunden kaufen auch so, siehste ja hier im Thread...und Canyon nutzt das (würde jeder so machen)



Ja irgendwie schon richtig so, aber eine Größe jedes Modells gehört in den Showroom. Zum fahren und gucken. Und das ist definitiv nicht teuer und kost auch keinen Aufwand. Man muss es nur organisieren....achja...organisieren und planen da war ja was


----------



## Timsky (11. Februar 2016)

Ja ja, was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich, wenn man von dem Bike überzeugt ist.
Ist eigentlich sonst gar nicht meine Art, schlechter Service sollte quittiert werden. Allerdings muss ich Canyon zugute halten, dass meinem Eindruck nach, alle Mitarbeiter bemüht sind. Die Probleme scheinen tatsächlich woanders zu liegen, das versöhnt mich etwas.

Ich habe gestern übrigens eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, der Liefertermin wurde von der 11. auf die 8. KW vorverlegt. Das freut mich natürlich, heißt aber auch, dass jetzt die Kohle fließen muss. Habe ich gerade erledigt.
Wenn jetzt alles weitere reibungslos klappen sollte, bin ich versöhnt. Versandkosten wurden übrigens auch erlassen (nur der Karton nicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Februar 2016)

Timsky schrieb:


> Ja ja, was nimmt man nicht alles auf sich, wenn man von dem Bike überzeugt ist.
> Ist eigentlich sonst gar nicht meine Art, schlechter Service sollte quittiert werden. Allerdings muss ich Canyon zugute halten, dass meinem Eindruck nach, alle Mitarbeiter bemüht sind. Die Probleme scheinen tatsächlich woanders zu liegen, das versöhnt mich etwas.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Hab auch lange mit mir gehadert, aber ich hoffe es hat sich gelohnt.
Mein Karton steht seit gestern bei meiner Freundin, freu mich schon wie Nachbars Lumpi auf heute Abend .

Wünsche euch allen noch gute Nerven und ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen! 
Wir sehen uns auf den Trails dieser Welt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. Februar 2016)

Hab heute eine positive Erfahrung mit Canyon gemacht! 
Hatte einen defekten Schaltzug reklamiert und sofort eine Antwort erhalten. 
Bike einschicken fanden die übertrieben und haben mir angeboten das ich es beim örtlichen Händler für bis zu 30€ reparieren dürfte. 
Hab dehnen fragt das ich es selber machen würde und stattdessen gerne was für 30€ aus dem Shop haben möchte. Auftragsbestätigung habe ich sofort erhalten. Fand ich absolut fair und kompetent gelöst. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skymark (11. Februar 2016)

So,

jetzt muss doch auch mal Canyon loben. Wer hätte das Gedacht, Ende November das Strive AL 7.0 Race bestellt und 3 Wochen vor dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin bekommen. Super. 

Aber das Fahrrad war vor der Versandbenachrichtigung da!!!!

Ich freue mich auf einen schönen langen Abend des Zusammenbaus (ich lasse mir Zeit), habe auch schon ein paar Teile die ich austausche. Juhu.

Wer von euch den Vorbau Renthal Apex 40 mm oder den Renthal Lenker Fatbar 20 mm Rise will, kann sich gerne melden.

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen Wartenden eine schnelle Lieferung!

Bye


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche
Wie bezahlt ihr eigentlich euer Bike? Ich habe keine Bezahlart angeben und auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht Anzahlung. Was bedeutet Anzahlung? Ich habe gelesen, dass es auch möglich ist, per Nachnahme zu bezahlen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wie teuer sind die Nachnahmegebühren?
Gruß
Benny


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hab nach Bestellung überwiesen und auf der Bestätigung stand auch Anzahlung. 
Nachnahme kostet glaub ich nur 2€ oder so bei Canyon. Würde ich beim nächsten mal auch so machen. So hat man länger die Kohle bei sich. Wobei das eigentlich auch keine gute Idee ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Februar 2016)

Hi,
also ich habe Anfang Januar bestellt, bis jetzt aber noch nicht bezahlt. Hat aber auch noch keiner danach gefragt. Hast du denn eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. Februar 2016)

Nö, stand nur zwei Wochen vor Auslieferung. Da meins ja Innerhalb von zwei Wochen geliefert werden sollte, hab ich direkt überwiesen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## erca60 (11. Februar 2016)

@Voltage_FR 
Cool, dass du dein Bike früher bekommen hast. Könntest du bitte ein paar Fotos reinstellen, denn ich kann es kaum mehr abwarten bis ich mein 6.0 Race endlich aufbauen kann. Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2016)

Wegen der Bezahlung: Egal ob Paypal oder Kreditkarte: Der Betrag wird immer erst kurz vor Lieferung fällig und abgebucht. Somit muß man kein Geld vorlegen, genauso wie bei der Nachnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny0108 (11. Februar 2016)

Hi,
ich habe aber weder Paypal noch Kreditkarte angegeben. Hätte mich mal interessiert, ob man benachrichtigt wird, wann man das Geld überweisen muss. Vielleicht würden die mein Bike gerne versenden, aber warten auf mein Geld und ich weiß von nix.


----------



## s1monster (11. Februar 2016)

2 Wochen vor geplantem Versand muss das Geld bei Canyon sein wenn du per Vorkasse zahlen musst.


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Februar 2016)

Ja, aber wird man benachrichtigt? Wenn ich das Geld 2 Wochen vor geplantem Versand überweise und dann der Versand um Wochen verschoben wird (Liest man ja öfter hier) würde ich das nicht so toll finden. Eigentlich bezahle ich immer erst, wenn ich auch bestimmt weiß, dass ich die Ware auch erhalte. Muss vielleicht dann doch noch mal anrufen, ob ich auch per Nachnahme bezahlen kann.


----------



## Leonardos81 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich habe gestern auch per Nachnahme bestellt.
Ich dachte mir wenn ihr das Geld haben wollt müsst ihr mir erst mein Bike liefern ...
Wenn sie das Geld vorher schon haben können sie sich ja Zeit lassen !
Vielleicht bringt es ja was ..


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Februar 2016)

@Leonardos81


----------



## s1monster (11. Februar 2016)

Oder sie lassen dich warten weil sie dein Geld noch nicht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leonardos81 (11. Februar 2016)

Ja die Befürchtung hatte ich auch schon ! Aber ich habe das bei Radon auch schon oft so gemacht
Und dort wurde mir gesagt das Nachname der schnellste Weg zum Bike ist ... wobei es beim Bike-Discount immer
Flott geht !
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen ....


----------



## Benny0108 (11. Februar 2016)

Naja, das Geld kriegen sie ja so oder so. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass man dadurch länger wartet.


----------



## Kallekirsch (12. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe mein Strive 2016er im Januar per Nachnahme erhalten. Kostest 2 Euro Gebühr. 
Nachdem meine Lieferung 2x verschoben wurde, klappte es dann, wenn es endlich einmal läuft, sehr schnell!
Allerdings ohne Benachrichtigung mit Tracking Code. Den habe ich nur auf telefonische Anfrage erhalten.
Keiner rennt ja den ganzen Tag mit der Kohle herum!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. Februar 2016)

erca60 schrieb:


> @Voltage_FR
> Cool, dass du dein Bike früher bekommen hast. Könntest du bitte ein paar Fotos reinstellen, denn ich kann es kaum mehr abwarten bis ich mein 6.0 Race endlich aufbauen kann. Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike



Waren nach der zweiten Terminverschiebung sogar nur 3 Werktage später 
Aber Zeit wurds trotzdem. Bei dem Winter heuer muss man einfach radfahren 

Hier ist es. Griffe wurden gleich mal ersetzt durch SQlab in der Hans Rey Sonderedition und Pedale kommen noch Acros AFlat MD in blau drauf


----------



## Thomas87d (12. Februar 2016)

Heute eine erfreuliche Email erhalten. Mein Bike ist unterwegs. Freue mich ja so. Nerve al 29 8.9 . Sollte ja eigentlich erst am 19.02 kommen.


----------



## Benny0108 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
gerade meine Zahlungsart von Anzahlung in Nachnahme umändern lassen. Zack, der Liefertermin um zwei Wochen nach hinten verschoben.
Hat aber wohl nichts mit der Änderung zu tun.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade eine E-Mail bekommen dass viele Canyon Bikes jetzt ab Lager verfügbar sind 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2016)

es geht voran, ich habe heute früh eine dhl nummer bekommen, mal schauen ob es schon da ist wenn ich komme und die post schneller war als mein computer


----------



## Leonardos81 (12. Februar 2016)

Jawohl ich hab auch eine email von Canyon mit Tracking Nummer mein Bike ist anscheinend unterwegs
Ich hab vor 2 Tagen erst bestellt Top !


----------



## chevyk30 (12. Februar 2016)

Kumpel hat montags bestellt und Samstag die erste Tour gefahren,läuft...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leonardos81 (13. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute !

Also von mir gibts ein grosses Lob an die Firma CANYON !
3 Tage nach der Bestellung wurde heute morgen mein Bike geliefert !
Leider war ich bei der Arbeit aber ich kann es am Montag bei der Post abholen


----------



## All_mtn (13. Februar 2016)

Leonardos81 schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Also von mir gibts ein grosses Lob an die Firma CANYON !
> 3 Tage nach der Bestellung wurde heute morgen mein Bike geliefert !
> Leider war ich bei der Arbeit aber ich kann es am Montag bei der Post abholen


top!

Welches Modell hast du denn geordert ? War es zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung auf Lager ?


----------



## Leonardos81 (13. Februar 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> top!
> 
> Welches Modell hast du denn geordert ? War es zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung auf Lager ?


----------



## Leonardos81 (13. Februar 2016)

Nerve Al 7.0 ja war ab Lager


----------



## Stufen (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich kann diesmal nur positives über meine Bestellung bei Canyon berichten. 
Ich habe am 25.01 das Spectral 7.0 EX Stealth in XL bestellt. Das Lieferdatum sollte laut Homepage am 21.-27. März sein. 
Kurz später kam die Auftragsbestätigung mit den Lieferdatum 07.-12. März. Gestern (13.2) habe ich die Tracking nr. Bekommen und Montag 15.02 trifft mein neues bike bei mir ein. Also alles perfekt. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch mal Chat Kontakt über die Canyon Homepage, da ich ein paar Fragen zum Rad hatte. Auch hier kann ich sagen das der Kontakt sehr gut war und meine Fragen schnell und unkompliziert beantwortet wurden. Also alles perfekt! 

Leider habe ich vor 2 Jahren nicht so gute Erfahrung machen können. Damals bestellte ich ein Spectral 8.9 und der Liefertermin wurde mehrfach verschoben. Daraufhin habe ich mich in Bonn umgesehen und ein super Angebot für ein Slide bekommen. Das Spectral war aber immer mein Favorit und bin mega Happy das es morgen ankommt. 

Viel Glück an alle die noch warten müssen.


----------



## Belchenradler (14. Februar 2016)

ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Hab meine Bestellung - Spectral AL 5.0 L in stealth - vom 23.11.15 jetzt storniert. Auslieferung wäre laut AB Ende April gewesen ...

Hab mich nach meinem Finale Ligure Urlaub im Januar für ein etwas "spezielleres" Spectral hier aus dem Forum entschieden. Gestern abgeholt, heute die erste Probefahrt im Gelände und ich bin super happy damit. Es "rockt" . Alles top - danke an detlefracing! 

Spectral AL 8.0 von 2015, mit Fox 36er Float RC2 Kashima 160mm Gabel, Fox Float X Kashima Dämfer, 150 mm Reverb, RaceFace Atlas FR Lenker, Chromag Ranger Vorbau 40mm, Reifen tubeless: Magic Marry und Rock Razor, HT AE 01 Pedale, Lizard Skins Griffe:


----------



## s1monster (15. Februar 2016)

Eben nochmal mit dem Chat geschrieben. Letzte Woche hieß es, das es am Freitag versendet wird. Heute heißt es das momentan NIEMAND sagen kann wann mein Rad versendet wird.


----------



## skymark (15. Februar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Eben nochmal mit dem Chat geschrieben. Letzte Woche hieß es, das es am Freitag versendet wird. Heute heißt es das momentan NIEMAND sagen kann wann mein Rad versendet wird.



Tja. Ich habe mein Bike 3 Wochen vor dem geplanten Auslieferungstermin bekommen und beim einstellen habe ich festgestellt, daß der Dämpfer nicht richtig arbeitet. Also Dämpfer abmontiert, nach Koblenz geschickt und wieder warten.


----------



## s1monster (16. Februar 2016)

So. Es zahlt sich aus hartnäckig zu bleiben. Glaube ich 
Heute morgen kam die Mail mit dem Trackingcode. Schau ma mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (16. Februar 2016)

Meine fehlenden Teile (Beautycase, Pumpe, Werkzeug, Kettenführung) sind seit heute auch alle da. Bei der Kettenführung bleibt zu berichten, dass in der Nachlieferung neben den üblichen schwarzen nun eine blauer Ersatzkäfig geliefert wurde. Wusste gar nicht, dass es die auch in bunt gibt .


----------



## OliverKaa (17. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich warte seit 26.01.15 auf eine Schraube!
Das Irre ist das sie vorrätig ist! Ebenfalls schon per Paypal gezahlt!


----------



## s1monster (17. Februar 2016)

So, nachdem die Sendung am Montag von Canyon an DHL übermittelt wurde, im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet wurde und sie heute morgen im Ziel-Paketzentrum angekommen ist, wurde der Status heute Mittag auf "Die Sendung wird vorübergehend gelagert (Rückstellung, Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertag)" geändert. 




Wie war das beim Rest? Wie lange dauert so eine Lieferung von Canyon wenn sie mal deren Lager verlassen hat in der Regel?


----------



## Stufen (17. Februar 2016)

Das hatte ich auch. Das Paket hing seit Montag im Paketzentrum Köln fest. Heute morgen stand plötzlich der Postbote vor der Tür, 30 min vorher hatte sich der Status auf in Lieferung geändert.
Leider komme ich heute nicht zum Aufbau, aber bei der Lieferung ist alles dabei und es war super verpackt. Großes Lob an Canyon.  Ich hatte ja ursprünglich erst in 5 Wochen mit den bike gerechnet.


----------



## Stufen (18. Februar 2016)

So, heute habe ich mein Spectral aus den Karton genommen und aufgebauten. Ich habe das Rad anhand der Ergon Bike fitting Box eingestellt und mit den Fahrwerk setup begonnen. Die erste kurze Probefahrt war schonmal Super aber die Perfekte Fahrwerk Einstellung ist es noch nicht!
Als nächstes folgt die Tubless Umrüstung und ich teste mal ein 30KB. 
Damit verabschiede ich mich aus den Wartezimmer und drücke allen noch wartenden die Daumen das der Postbote bald mit einen Canyon Paket vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Benny0108 (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo Stufen,
cooles Bike. Ich muss leider immer noch warten. Soll erst im Mai kommen
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erca60 (18. Februar 2016)

Hi, 
Mein Strive al 6.0 Race L sollte eigentlich nach vielen Verzögerungen und Verschiebungen nächste Woche geliefert werden.
Nach heutiger Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon, ob mein bike nächste Woche endlich geliefert wird, sagte man mir völlig selbstverständlich, dass der geplante Versand am 21.3-25.3 erfolgen soll. Das ist echt eine Frechheit, zumal man die Verschiebungen erst auf Nachfrage erfährt und ich schon Mitte September bestellt habe. Schuld seien angeblich immernoch Probleme mit dem System. Ich überlege jetzt ob ich mein Bike storniere


----------



## Stufen (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo Benny, 
Das ist Größe XL, ich bin 193.
In den "normale" Größen sieht der Rahmen wesentlich schicker aus.


----------



## GrauerWolf (19. Februar 2016)

GrauerWolf schrieb:


> Dann werde ich auch mal im Wartezimmer platz nehmen.
> Hier meine Zeitleiste:
> 10.09.2015 Canyon Spectral AL8.0 /2016 bestellt Liefertermin 21.01.2016
> 10.09.2015 Bestellbestätigung erhalten  gepl. Versanddatum KW 46 – 2015
> ...





GrauerWolf schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine neue Ab (die 4.) erhalten. GEPL.VERSANDDATUM 29.02. – 04.03.2016.
> Kommt Zeit kommt Rad!



19.02.2016  12:38 Uhr DHL ist da und bringt ein großes Paket
Das Rad ist da. Ein *Canyon Spectral AL8.0 /2016 Farbe stealth in Größe L*. 
Noch nie war die Freude so groß wie bei diesem Rad.
Ich vermute das liegt daran dass ich vom 10.09.2015 bis zum 19.02.2016 darauf warten musste (durfte).  
Auf den ersten Blick ist die Lieferung komplett. 
Heute Abend wird geschraubt.  
Langsam gibt es wieder Platz im Wartezimmer.	Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## s1monster (19. Februar 2016)

Bin dann auch mal weg. DHL war da! Grausamer Bestellvorgang. Bin froh das es da ist.


----------



## Leonardos81 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte mein Nerve superschnell bekommen ! 
Leider musste ich es zurück schicken .... war zu klein ! 
Hab jetzt ne Nummer größer bestellt !
Das heisst ich bin back im Wartezimmer !


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Februar 2016)

Falls noch jemand ein Torque bestellt hat und darauf wartet, am besten stornieren!!! Canyon hat alle torque DHX Modelle gerade um 600€ reduziert. 
Und meins ist gerade zwei Tage über die Gewährleistung .... 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timsky (24. Februar 2016)

Ich muss wohl auch länger hierbleiben...
Die Geschichte dazu im "Canyon und die Unfähigkeit..."-Fred - wen es interessiert.


----------



## Andi_85 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich klink mich mal mit ein. 
Wart auf mein Strive CF 8.0 L electric blue
Laut Auftragsbestätigung soll es zwischen 28.02 - 4.3. versendet werden.

Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.


----------



## baxxter (24. Februar 2016)

So, dann nehme ich auch mal hier Platz. War heute in Koblenz gewesen um das Spectral in M und L zu testen.
Es ist nun ein Spectral AL 5.0 in L geworden. Canyon hat bei mir eine SL von 86 und eine Größe von 183 gemessen.

Beide Rahmengrößen haben sich gut angefühlt, L hat mir etwas besser gefallen.

Ab 30.05 soll das Bike versandbereit sein.

Grüße


----------



## herbypublic (26. Februar 2016)

Ich klink mich mal mit in den Thread ein. 
Am 12.2. Lux 8.9 bestellt, Liefertermin 7.-11.3. avisiert.
Ein paar Tage später habe ich im Factory Outlet ein 2015er Team Oneby entdeckt. Kurzerhand im Chat angefragt, ob eine Änderung meiner Bestellung möglich ist, dort sehr freundlich (Danke Stephan!) betreut worden. Hat direkt meine aktuelle Bestellung storniert und ich hab das 2015er aus dem Factory Outlet am 18.2. bestellt. AM 24.2. Info von DHL, dass Sendung am Weg ist. Warte also noch, aber sollte bald da sein.

Ist in 8 Jahren das 4. Canyon Rad. Bisher war jeder Bestellvorgang reibungslos & exakt. Jetzt kann man sagen "Glück gehabt", aber offen gestanden war ich bisher sowohl mit Lieferung & Kommunikation als auch mit den Rädern selber sehr zufrieden! Ich halt Euch auf dem Laufenden, ob im Paket auch das richtige Bike drinnen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JimmY- (26. Februar 2016)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden, da mein Strive am 22. Februar geliefert wurde (obwohl mir am Montag noch gesagt wurde, dass es zwischen 29.02. - 04.03. kommen soll.). 








Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skymark (27. Februar 2016)

skymark schrieb:


> Tja. Ich habe mein Bike 3 Wochen vor dem geplanten Auslieferungstermin bekommen und beim einstellen habe ich festgestellt, daß der Dämpfer nicht richtig arbeitet. Also Dämpfer abmontiert, nach Koblenz geschickt und wieder warten.











Mein Dämpfer war 12 Tage außer Haus, bei Canyon, zu Reklamation. Habe heute einen neuen Dämpfer (mit weißen Aufklebern) bekommen, überraschend, wie immer ohne Ankündigung. Die Federkennlinie wurde auf HM Tune gesetzt. Das Ding arbeitet jetzt wie es sollte und ich habe auch gleich eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht. An alle die auf Ihr Bike noch warten, es lohnt sich. Hatte heute riesigen Spass.

An alle die ein Strive erwerben, denkt an das Presstool (oder ihr habt schon was dergleichen), leider nicht im Lieferumfang dabei. Ich hätte eines vorher benötigt, die Lieferung des neuen Dämpfer war in Einzelteilen, d.h. der Dämpfer und die gesamten Anbauteile waren einzeln, ohne ein Presstoll hätte ich alt ausgesehen.

So, ich mach mich dann mal los. Cu.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. Februar 2016)

So, für mich wars das mit Canyon,
jetzt wurde der Liefertermin für mein Roadlite Al 6.0 zum 3.mal verschoben !
Bestellt im November 2015 !! Jetzt sollte es Ende März geliefert werden ( man soll den glauben net verlieren )
Sollte mein Geschäfts/Stadtrad werden.......
Was nützt mir billiger, wenn ich net fahren kann.


----------



## herbypublic (29. Februar 2016)

War nur ein kurzer Aufenthalt im Wartezimmer. Mein Bike kam am letzten Samstag per DHL an. D.h. zwischen Bestellung (18.2.) und Lieferung (27.2.) lag knapp mehr als eine Woch. Allerdings mag der Vergleich mit anderen Bestellungen hinken, da ich mein Bike aus dem factory outlet bestellt habe.

Ein paar kleine Downsides gab es dennoch. Warum auch immer, war am Paket nicht die komplette Adresse (keine Hausnummer) vermerkt, daher kam das Paket einen Tag später an, nachdem sich der Zusteller telefonisch gemeldet hatte. DAs kann manchmal auch ins Auge gehen, eine Rücksendung wär ziemlich ärgerlich aus so einem banalen Grund. 

Das Bike (Lux Team) sollte lt. Beschreibung mit xloc full sprint Remote ausgestattet sein. Der Hebel hierfür war auch montiert, allerdings nur mit der Gabel verbunden, der Dämpfer Anschluß war nicht verbunden. Der Dämpfer hat einen eigenen zusätzlichen Remote-Hebel. Der ist mit einem deutlich zu langen Kabel montiert. Jetzt kann man sicher darüber streiten, ob ein seperater Dämpfer Lockout sinnvoll sein kann. Aber grundsätzlich deutet diese Montage darauf hin, dass für die korrekte Prüfung eines Factory-Outlet Rades entweder nicht viel Zeit zur Verfügung steht (um z.B. den full sprint lockout vollständig zu montiern) oder man die nötige Sorgfalt missen läßt. Ist jetzt keine große Geschichte, der Hebel ist schnell korrekt montiert, aber trotzdem kostet's Zeit und auch ein paar Teile für die Montage. Factory Outlet Bikes sind billiger, klar, aber auch bei weitem nicht umsonst. Ein solches Detail sollte zumindest ordentlich vermerkt sein. 

Ansonsten ein Hammer-Bike. Der Umstieg vom 26er Hardtail wie Tag & Nacht ... aber das gehört wohl in einen anderen Thread


----------



## carbon17 (1. März 2016)

So, nehm auch mal Platz....Exeed am 4.Januar bestellt, Liefertermin Kw 15.
Heute erfahren das es sich auf Kw 18 verschiebt.......na ja....


----------



## Mupuckl (1. März 2016)

Ist noch ein Platz frei?  Habe ein spectral al 6.0 silverbrush /grey  in M bestellt. Liefertermin zwischen 4. und 8. April.  Bin als alter Cubianer  schon gespannt wie das Ganze bei Canyon läuft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andi_85 (1. März 2016)

Strive CF 8.0 electric blue
Laut Auftragsbestätigung Versand zwischen 29.02. - 04.03.

Gerade im Chat nachgefragt, dort heißt es nun 14.3 - 18.3


----------



## Kiefer (2. März 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon ein 2016er Grand Canyon SLX bekommen ?


----------



## cristox (2. März 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon ein 2016er Grand Canyon SLX bekommen ?



Ja, ich.

Das GC AL SLX 9.9 in Gr. L kam heute per DHL.

Tadellos, keine Kratzer, alles dabei.

Am 25.11.15 bestellt.
Mehrmalige neue ABs, letzter vrssl. Liefertermin war 28.03.16 - 01.04.16.

Heute morgen kam die email von DHL, das Paket sei heute verschickt worden.
Wurde aber schon gestern verschickt.
Zum Glück hatte ich heute Frühdienst und konnte noch 2000€ in bar auftreiben.

Dir Versandkosten inkl. Bikeguard wurden übrigens nicht berechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (2. März 2016)

Top, viel Spaß damit !!


----------



## Terencehill82 (3. März 2016)

300Gramm schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Strive AL 7.0 2016 aus - schon welche in der freien Wildbahn gesichtet?



Leider nein,ich warte auch noch auf mein 7.0 in Jet grey


----------



## Sauron1977 (3. März 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> 
> Das GC AL SLX 9.9 in Gr. L kam heute per DHL.
> 
> ...




Hey, habe mein 8.9 auch heute bekommen, allerdings in der Fabe blue / lime, sieht auch sehr cool aus.


----------



## Tricksy (3. März 2016)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Hey, habe mein 8.9 auch heute bekommen, allerdings in der Fabe blue / lime, sieht auch sehr cool aus.


 
Bilder!!!!!


----------



## mohiva (3. März 2016)

Ganz schön voll hier  

Hab mein Spectral AL 8.9 2016 in Größe M und Farbe Stealth am 16.02.2016 bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14-18.03. Ist mein erstes Fully und ich kann es kaum noch erwarten. Hoffentlich klappt alles wie gedacht.


----------



## TomT87 (3. März 2016)

Mein AL 7.0 (Race) steht auch noch aus, Liefertermin war eigentlich 29.02-04.3, wurde dann aber in einer neuen AB auf 14.03-18.03 geändert. Ich hoffe echt, dass es in diesem Zeitraum kommt...bestellt hatte ich ursprünglich ein 2015er in der KW 36, das im Dezember dann aber nicht lieferbar war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JimmY- (3. März 2016)

300Gramm schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Strive AL 7.0 2016 aus - schon welche in der freien Wildbahn gesichtet?



Ja, meins. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## denis0082 (3. März 2016)

herbypublic schrieb:


> War nur ein kurzer Aufenthalt im Wartezimmer. Mein Bike kam am letzten Samstag per DHL an. D.h. zwischen Bestellung (18.2.) und Lieferung (27.2.) lag knapp mehr als eine Woch. Allerdings mag der Vergleich mit anderen Bestellungen hinken, da ich mein Bike aus dem factory outlet bestellt habe.
> 
> Ein paar kleine Downsides gab es dennoch. Warum auch immer, war am Paket nicht die komplette Adresse (keine Hausnummer) vermerkt, daher kam das Paket einen Tag später an, nachdem sich der Zusteller telefonisch gemeldet hatte. DAs kann manchmal auch ins Auge gehen, eine Rücksendung wär ziemlich ärgerlich aus so einem banalen Grund.
> 
> ...


Mach mal ein Bild von dem Cockpit. Bei meinem Nerve AL 9.9 SL war das damals ähnlich bis ich die Remotes etwas weiter aussen platziert und vor dem Dämpfer etwas mehr Kabel gelassen habe (also die Schlaufe da etwas weniger eng). Dann hats gepasst.


----------



## Zhen (4. März 2016)

Oh Mann, im Dezember bestellt und seitdem ist der Termin 3 Mal nach hinten verlegt worden. Jetzt stehen die Chancen ca 50/50, dass es zu spät für meinen Urlaub kommt. Wenn das eintritt bin ich dermaßen angepisst. Warum haben die geplante Lieferzeitpunkte, wenn sie ohnehin nicht eingehalten werden?


----------



## skymark (4. März 2016)

Mein Strive wurde bereits in die Wälder ausgeführt.


----------



## filiale (4. März 2016)

Zhen schrieb:


> Oh Mann, im Dezember bestellt und seitdem ist der Termin 3 Mal nach hinten verlegt worden. Jetzt stehen die Chancen ca 50/50, dass es zu spät für meinen Urlaub kommt. Wenn das eintritt bin ich dermaßen angepisst. Warum haben die geplante Lieferzeitpunkte, wenn sie ohnehin nicht eingehalten werden?



Weil die Zulieferer den Herstellern Versprechen machen um den Auftrag zu bekommen. Wenn sie den Auftrag haben, kommen "plötzlich" Produktionsschwierigkeiten und somit Lieferprobleme. Ist aber egal, denn die Aufträge sind so gestaltet daß der Auftraggeber nicht so schnell abspringen kann (schon alleine wegen der Preise geht es nicht, weil die sich dann ändern würden und hier in D nachträglich angepaßt werden müßten, die Kunden = Du würden sich da bestimmt freuen). Also heißt es abwarten.


----------



## erca60 (5. März 2016)

Ich kann nun auch endlich das Wartezimmer verlassen. Nach Bestellung im September wurde mein Strive al 6.0 race endlich geliefert.
Der vorraussichtliche LT auf meiner letzten Ab war allerdings erst Ende März. Heute stand es dann plötzlich ohne Versanbestätigung vor der Tür Wünsche allen noch Wartenden viel Glück, dass auch ihr Bike "früher"  geliefert wird.


----------



## Benny0108 (7. März 2016)

Hallo,
ist hier eigentlich auch schon jemand, der ein 2016er Nerve AL 9.9 in schwarz hat (Größe L), oder sind von den Bikes noch keine ausgeliefert? Meins soll Anfang Mai geliefert werden. Bestellt habe ich Anfang Januar. Hoffe aber, dass es früher geliefert wird.
Gruß
Benny


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (8. März 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> Bin dann auch mal weg. DHL war da! Grausamer Bestellvorgang. Bin froh das es da ist.


Na der Rahmen ist aber ne Nummer zu klein, wenn Stütze und Spacer schon auf Dich eingestellt sind...
Falls noch im Rahmen Rücknahmefrist, würde ich größer bestellen...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (8. März 2016)

herbypublic schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 468224


 
Schöne Trockenmauer!


----------



## s1monster (8. März 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Na der Rahmen ist aber ne Nummer zu klein, wenn Stütze und Spacer schon auf Dich eingestellt sind...
> Falls noch im Rahmen Rücknahmefrist, würde ich größer bestellen...



Nope, war out of the box;-)
Rad passt perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toddo81 (8. März 2016)

Habe mein Strive CF 8.0 Race am 04.03. bestellt. Vorraussichtlicher Versandtermin wurde mit 21.03-25.03. angegeben. Heute Morgen Versandbestätigung im Postfach.


----------



## All_mtn (8. März 2016)

Hat hier sonst noch wer ein Spectral AL 5.0 in M bestellt ? Meins soll zwischen dem 14. und 18. März, also kommende Woche geliefert werden. Die Spannung steigt.


----------



## JayF (9. März 2016)

So, ich nehm dann auch mal Platz. 

Hab ein GC AL SLX 7.9 in Meteor Grey/Red bestellt. 
Liefertermin soll zwischen 18.04. und 23.04. sein. 

Bin schon super gespannt.......


----------



## baxxter (10. März 2016)

baxxter schrieb:


> So, dann nehme ich auch mal hier Platz. War heute in Koblenz gewesen um das Spectral in M und L zu testen.
> Es ist nun ein Spectral AL 5.0 in L geworden. Canyon hat bei mir eine SL von 86 und eine Größe von 183 gemessen.
> 
> Beide Rahmengrößen haben sich gut angefühlt, L hat mir etwas besser gefallen.
> ...



So kleine Änderung, habe umbestellt auf das Spectral AL 6.0 in silver brushed/grey.
Liefertermin 11.04-15.04.
Support bei Canyon war über den Livechat bist jetzt immer schnell und freundlich.

Grüße


----------



## All_mtn (10. März 2016)

Wie läuft dass eigentlich ab wenn das Rad ausgeliefert wird. Habt ihr zusätzlich zu der eh schon erhaltenen AB mit dem geplanten Versandtermin kurz vorher nochmal ein Infoschreiben bzgl. Auslieferung erhalten oder kommt wenn überhaupt nur ein DHL Lieferbescheid ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## b0mbe (10. März 2016)

Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du 'ne Trackingnummer zugesendet. Wenn du ganz viel Glück hast, sogar bevor das Bike bei dir vor der Haustür steht. Und wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Benachrichtigung.


----------



## All_mtn (10. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du 'ne Trackingnummer zugesendet. Wenn du ganz viel Glück hast, sogar bevor das Bike bei dir vor der Haustür steht. Und wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Benachrichtigung.


Ok, danke für die Info. Habe per Nachnahme bestellt als letztes würde wohl ne Benachrichtigungskarte im Briefkasten liegen  hoffentlich.


----------



## b0mbe (10. März 2016)

So ist das leider aktuell bei Canyon. Hab seit dem Zeitpunkt wo die richtig großen Probleme bei denen angefangen haben zwei Bikes bekommen, und beide standen ohne Vorankündigung vor der Tür. Da war die Freude dann natürlich noch größer.


----------



## Grashalm (10. März 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Wie läuft dass eigentlich ab wenn das Rad ausgeliefert wird. Habt ihr zusätzlich zu der eh schon erhaltenen AB mit dem geplanten Versandtermin kurz vorher nochmal ein Infoschreiben bzgl. Auslieferung erhalten oder kommt wenn überhaupt nur ein DHL Lieferbescheid ?
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Eine Woche vor dem geplanten Auslieferungstermin kam eine Mail mit der Versandbestätigung inklusive DHL Tracking. DHL war dann 3 Tage unterwegs mit dem Rad. Der Karton (inkl. Rad  )kam absolut unversehrt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 300Gramm (10. März 2016)

..bin gespannt ob nächste Woche endlich die Info im Mailfach ist... habe auch nichts dagegen wenn gleich was vor der Tür steht.
LT war mal 47KW....2015 für ein Strive AL 7.0 aus einer Sept. Bestellung  s p i t z e

Weihnachten fällt doch auf Ostern


----------



## TomT87 (10. März 2016)

300Gramm schrieb:


> ..bin gespannt ob nächste Woche endlich die Info im Mailfach ist... habe auch nichts dagegen wenn gleich was vor der Tür steht.
> Weihnachten fällt doch auf Ostern



Bin auch gespannt, zwar ein 7er Race, aber auch in KW 36 bestellt...die Liefertermine auf der Homepage sind ja für manche AL Modelle wieder gut nach hinten gerutscht ...


----------



## 300Gramm (10. März 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt, zwar ein 7er Race, aber auch in KW 36 bestellt...die Liefertermine auf der Homepage sind ja für manche AL Modelle wieder gut nach hinten gerutscht ...



oja,....ordentlich. Andererseits, sind laut Newsletter 10.000 Bikes auf Halde 

Hoffe dein LT ist auch bald. Laut Mailverkehr letzte Woche wurde mir die Osterwoche genannt...eine gewisse Skepsis hält sich eisern


----------



## Nordender (11. März 2016)

Ich setze mich mal dazu, während ich auf mein Torque DHX Whipzone in stealth warte. Liefertermin Anfang Mai.


----------



## the deaf (12. März 2016)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Spectral Al 7.0 Ex Stealth in M bekommen?


----------



## Cpt. Crash (12. März 2016)

So, da bin ich dann auch. Nach langer Bedenkzeit habe ich mich dann doch entschieden meinen "Bikefuhrpark" (bisher jedoch nur eins ) um ein Fully zu ergänzen. 
Es wird ein Nerve AL 6.0 in L. 
Geplanter Liefertermin ist die Woche vom 25.04..
Mal schauen wie die Jungs das hinkriegen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayF (15. März 2016)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Bike aus der neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX Reihe? Falls ja, erste Fahreindrücke würden mich interessieren....


----------



## pikachu (15. März 2016)

JayF schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Bike aus der neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX Reihe? Falls ja, erste Fahreindrücke würden mich interessieren....


leider nein :-( letzte Woche bestellt, Liefertermin Mitte April

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andi_85 (15. März 2016)

Gibts hier auch _Strive CF 8.0 electric blue Größe L _Wartende?

Bestellt mit Lieferdateum 29.02. - 04.03.

Am 04.03. nochmals nachgefragt... Liefertermin 14.03. - 18.03.
Am 07.03. nochmals nachgefragt... Liefertermin 04.04. - 09.04.
Am 11.03. nochmals nachgefragt... Liefertermin 14.03. - 18.03.
Am 15.03. nochmals nachgefragt... Liefertermin 04.04. - 09.04.


Wenn man aktuell bestellen würde bekommt man dies laut HP auch zwischen 04.04. - 09.04.
Das würde aber meiner Meinung nach sportlich werden. Wenn noch nichtmal die alten Bestellungen abgearbeitet wurden.


----------



## JayF (15. März 2016)

pikachu schrieb:


> leider nein :-( letzte Woche bestellt, Liefertermin Mitte April
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Bestellt hab ich auch schon.  Lieferung auch Mitte April. Aber das Warten macht mich fertig.....


----------



## Kiefer (15. März 2016)

JayF schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Bike aus der neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX Reihe? Falls ja, erste Fahreindrücke würden mich interessieren....



Schau mal Beitrag 486 !
Vielleicht gibt's auch schon Fahreindrücke ?!


----------



## LuxButz (15. März 2016)

Hallo,

werde mich jetzt auch mal hier niederlassen und platz nehmen heute Bestellt Strive CF 8.0 Race  L. 

Soll direkt verfügbar sein bin mal gespannt wann es kommt.

Habe noch das  Presstool für Ausbau Dämpfer mit bestellt war auch kein Problem ist verfügbar.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All_mtn (16. März 2016)

Zielgerade für mein Spectral 5.0 in Chrome Red, größe M.

Bestellt Anfang Januar, geplante Lieferung 14.-18.03.
heute morgen kam die Mail mit der Tracking Nr. von DHL.
Ich gehe davon aus dass das Bike hoffentlch ohne Kratzer etc. morgen bei mir ist.

Bilder werde ich dann einstellen.


----------



## TheWatcher (16. März 2016)

Hallo Liebe Community 

seit Montag steckt mein Bike in Neuwied mit dem Status "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." fest. Hat das bei euch auch so lange gedauert bis das Bike weiter versendet wurde ? Kennt sich da wer aus ? Vielleicht weil es Sperrgut ist ?


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. März 2016)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community
> 
> seit Montag steckt mein Bike in Neuwied mit dem Status "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." fest. Hat das bei euch auch so lange gedauert bis das Bike weiter versendet wurde ? Kennt sich da wer aus ? Vielleicht weil es Sperrgut ist ?



Ne, ging bei mir eigentlich recht flott weiter.
Scheint wohl hier ein Problem bei DHL zu sein, wird schon.


----------



## filiale (16. März 2016)

Die machen Sammeltransporte, daher kann es dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (16. März 2016)

Bin einfach nur sprachlos, es geht schon wieder los mit den Zusagen, die dann doch nicht gehalten werden können, gefolgt von mehrwöchigen Verschiebungen und keiner Erklärung oder irgendeinem Entgegenkommen. Bitte Canyon bekommt endlich mal wieder euren Laden in den Griff...


----------



## TheWatcher (16. März 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur sprachlos, es geht schon wieder los mit den Zusagen, die dann doch nicht gehalten werden können, gefolgt von mehrwöchigen Verschiebungen und keiner Erklärung oder irgendeinem Entgegenkommen. Bitte Canyon bekommt endlich mal wieder euren Laden in den Griff...


Kann das nicht bestätigen, Bike sollte erst KW 12 kommen und wurde jetzt schon in KW 11 verschickt.
Hängt zwar bei DHL fest aber dafür kann Canyon nichts.
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, selbst der Online Chat klappt Problemlos.


----------



## TomT87 (16. März 2016)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Kann das nicht bestätigen, Bike sollte erst KW 12 kommen und wurde jetzt schon in KW 11 verschickt.


Das hängt natürlich mit dem jeweiligen Modell zusammen, beim Strive AL (7) Race ist es seit letztem Herbst ein reines Chaos. Damals war das Ganze durch die Systemumstellung und Bestandsfehler begründet, jetzt fehlen vermutlich Rahmen oder andere essentielle Teile. Das wesentliche Problem ist auch nicht, dass sich etwas verschiebt (kann ja auch wenn das System funktioniert mal passieren), sondern dass immer noch auf Nachfrage Liefertermine zugesagt, sie dann aber nicht eingehalten werden und auch in keinster Weise auf die Verzögerung hingewiesen wird. Wenn sich eine Lieferung erst um 2 Wochen auf diese und jetzt um weitere 3 Wochen verschiebt, gibt es irgendein Problem und das hätte man meiner Meinung nach letzten Freitag durchaus wissen und darauf hinweisen müssen ... stattdessen wird der Termin bestätigt und gesagt, wenn nicht mehr am Freitag geht das Bike am Mo. oder Dienstag raus


----------



## 300Gramm (16. März 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Das hängt natürlich mit dem jeweiligen Modell zusammen, beim Strive AL (7) Race ist es seit letztem Herbst ein reines Chaos. Damals war das Ganze durch die Systemumstellung und Bestandsfehler begründet, jetzt fehlen vermutlich Rahmen oder andere essentielle Teile. Das wesentliche Problem ist auch nicht, dass sich etwas verschiebt (kann ja auch wenn das System funktioniert mal passieren), sondern dass immer noch auf Nachfrage Liefertermine zugesagt, sie dann aber nicht eingehalten werden und auch in keinster Weise auf die Verzögerung hingewiesen wird. Wenn sich eine Lieferung erst um 2 Wochen auf diese und jetzt um weitere 3 Wochen verschiebt, gibt es irgendein Problem und das hätte man meiner Meinung nach letzten Freitag durchaus wissen und darauf hinweisen müssen ... stattdessen wird der Termin bestätigt und gesagt, wenn nicht mehr am Freitag geht das Bike am Mo. oder Dienstag raus



....und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier - Hatte LT in dieser Woche (AL 7.0)/ bis jetzt kam keine Info/ Chat hat heute scheinbar viel zu tun, probiere seit 16 Uhr mal den Stand zu hören....Die Leier geht seit 47 KW.

Mal ehrlich, wenn´s gerade 10% auf Nerve + ExpressBikes Versandkostenfreie Lieferung im März gibt, ist´s für die Dauerkartenbesitzer hier schon etwas bitter wenn das `Sorry´für eine lange Wartezeit meist ähnlich ausfällt

ich freu mich nach wie vor auf´s  Bike,..........das hält die Laune


----------



## Mupuckl (18. März 2016)

Und schon ist es passiert... geplanter Versandtermin 2 Wochen später (auf Nachfrage von mir) 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peblinky (18. März 2016)

Meins ist heute verschickt worden 

Spectral AL 7 EX in Größe L und Rot


----------



## JayF (18. März 2016)

Heut auch erfahren, dass sich der Liefertermin um eine Woche verschiebt. Hoffe mal es bleibt dabei.....


----------



## All_mtn (19. März 2016)

So, konnte mein Spectral AL 5.0 gestern bei der Post abholen.
Das Rad war solide verpackt und an Zubehör war alles dabei, incl Pumpe und Minitool.
Der Lenker war komplett mit Luftschutzfolie umwickelt. Das Rad hat keinerlei Kratzer.
Bin also damit schonmal zufrieden.

Der Liefertermin wurde auch eingehalten, obwohl man mir im Chat sagte es wird 28.3.-1.4. 
Also vielleicht kommen eure Bikes ja auch wie im gepl. Termin genannt.
Heute gehts dann mal auf ne kleine Testrunde. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Cpt. Crash (22. März 2016)

So Herrschaften, 

Ich bin dann schon wieder raus. Lieferung erfolgte ca. einen Monat vor dem geplanten Liefertermin. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (22. März 2016)

Eben Versand Info bekommen... 2 Wochen früher als geplant und 4 Woche früher als mündliche Auskunft. .. ☺

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr_green (22. März 2016)

JayF schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Bike aus der neuen Grand Canyon AL SLX Reihe? Falls ja, erste Fahreindrücke würden mich interessieren....





pikachu schrieb:


> leider nein :-( letzte Woche bestellt, Liefertermin Mitte April
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Auch nicht... dafür habe ich aber schon im November bestellt  Liefertermin war eigentlich heute...  Wurde verschoben auf Ende April. Hätte ich also auch erst vor einer Woche bestellen können.

Naja lesson learned.


----------



## LuxButz (23. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

melde mich dann hier schon wieder ab mein Bike kam gestern eine Woche vor mündlicher aussage


----------



## 300Gramm (23. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die machen Sammeltransporte, daher kann es dauern...



Zielgerade -  Strive  wurde 1 Woche vor LT versandt - DHL sammelt seit 3 Tagen / können jetzt  gerne losfahren

Nach ärgerlichem SAP Systemumstellungsproblem und anschließender Neueinpflege verlief dieser Auftrag so gesehen nach Plan.

...BIKEfrühling kann kommen


----------



## andi199 (24. März 2016)

Mooin zusammen,

hab gestern abend ein Spectral AL 6.0 in Brushed-Silver und Größe L bestellt, falls es interessiert bin 185 groß, SL is 88 und 76kg schwer.
Mit dem Mountainbiken/Trailsurfen hier in der Region hab ich im September 2015 wieder angefangen, habe mir damals ein 29er Cube Attention SL gekauft, auch um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren, und wie es halt so ist: 
Irgendwann reicht das nicht mehr, der Speed wird höher, die Trails wilder und was neues muss her ;-)

Werde berichten sobald das Canyon da ist, es stand auf "Lager", in der Versandbestätigung steht was von 28.03. bis 01.04.
Geil wäre es wenn es schon Samstag da wäre^^ 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## andi199 (24. März 2016)

Eben die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnummer erhalten! Tiptop, freu mich drauf, wenns Samstag kommt wärs der Oberhammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (24. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

als kleine Info wie es den eigentlich abläuft wenn ihr ein Bike bei uns bestellt, haben wir in unserem Blog einen kurzen Artikel dazu online gestellt: 'Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung – wie funktioniert Canyon?'

Viele Grüße und ein tolles verlängertes Bike-Wochenende
Eure Canyon Crew


----------



## biky_miky (24. März 2016)

@Canyon_Support
Danke für die Info. Ich denke es ist der richtige Weg, dass Ihr den Kunden ab und zu mal hinter die Kulissen blicken lasst.
Auch wenn es schlechte Nachrichten (z .B. bei den extremen Lieferverzögerungen im letzten Jahr) sind.


----------



## Mupuckl (24. März 2016)

Meld mich aus dem Wartezimmer ab. 
Rad ist da! 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## 300Gramm (25. März 2016)

Bike seit gestern da, erste Ausfahrt heut
....geile Wurst


----------



## Homer4 (25. März 2016)

Nach ca 3 Wochen und einer Woche Verspätung ist nun endlich mein Torque ex Gapster zum reduziertem Preis da. Sag habe ich schon mal eingestellt, Sprünge ausgelassen, um mich ans neue Cockpit zu gewöhnen, aber einige singeltrails und Anstiege gerockt. Herrlich, und diese Laufruhe bergab!


----------



## andi199 (26. März 2016)

Servus zusammen,

mein Spectral AL 6.0 in RAW habe ich am Mittwoch diese Woche bestellt, heute hat es der Osterpostbote vorbeigebracht.

Alles perfekt vormontiert, bin schwer begeistert. 

Riesendankeschön an Canyon, eure Prozesse haben hier perfekt funktioniert und das Bike ist - soweit ich das nach einer schnellen Asphaltrunde beurteilen kann - perfekt von der Größe und so weiter für mich.

DANKE!

Gruß Andi

P.S.: hab nun ein Cube Attention SL29 übrig


----------



## All_mtn (27. März 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> So, konnte mein Spectral AL 5.0 gestern bei der Post abholen.
> Das Rad war solide verpackt und an Zubehör war alles dabei, incl Pumpe und Minitool.
> Der Lenker war komplett mit Luftschutzfolie umwickelt. Das Rad hat keinerlei Kratzer.
> Bin also damit schonmal zufrieden.
> ...


Etwas verspätet hier noch das Bild, das Bild stammt von der ersten Ausfahrt und alles war noch super sauber


----------



## TomT87 (27. März 2016)

So, ich melde mich hier ab. Das Strive 7.0 Race in L kam dann doch letzte Woche. War zwar leider die Woche nicht da, aber der Aufbau und die erste Testfahrt waren heute ein Erlebnis, echt ein Traum das Bike! Allen hier im Wartezimmer noch gute Nerven und Durchhaltevermögen, auch wenn Verschiebungen unnötig und ärgerlich sind, die Bikes sind echt top!


----------



## olst88 (27. März 2016)

andi199 schrieb:


> Mooin zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern abend ein Spectral AL 6.0 in Brushed-Silver und Größe L bestellt, falls es interessiert bin 185 groß, SL is 88 und 76kg schwer.
> Mit dem Mountainbiken/Trailsurfen hier in der Region hab ich im September 2015 wieder angefangen, habe mir damals ein 29er Cube Attention SL gekauft, auch um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren, und wie es halt so ist:
> ...



Hey @andi199 ,
Erst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad! Passt dir die Größe L, wie ist die Sitzposition? Eher aufrecht oder nach vorne gestreckt? Ich liebäugel auch mit dem Modell, vom PPS wird mir Größe M vorgeschlagen (178 groß, 85 Sitzlänge). Hättest du vielleicht noch ein Foto vom Rad? Besonders der "Lack" im Detail würde mich interessieren. 

Danke und Grüße
olst88


----------



## andi199 (27. März 2016)

Servus,
empfinde die Größe auf meine Körpergröße gesehen eher aufrecht, gestreckt auf keinen Fall. Ungewöhnlich war für mich am Anfang lediglich der breite Lenker und der Knie- Lenkerabstand irgendwie. Klingt tragisch, isses aber nicht. Auf der ersten gemäßigten Ausfahrt hatte ich extrem viel Spaß mit dem Bike. 
Versuche dir nun ein Bild hochzuladen. Falls das nicht klappt mach ich es morgen nochmal, dann vom PC aus.
Falls du mehr oder bestimmte Detailbilder willst bitte Bescheid geben is kein Ding. Finde die ?Farbe? hammer.

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olst88 (28. März 2016)

Das passt schon  Vielen Dank für die Infos und das Foto!


----------



## Andi_85 (29. März 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> als kleine Info wie es den eigentlich abläuft wenn ihr ein Bike bei uns bestellt, haben wir in unserem Blog einen kurzen Artikel dazu online gestellt: 'Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung – wie funktioniert Canyon?'
> 
> ...



@Canyon_Support 
Wann gibt es denn den nächsten Slot für das Modell "Strive CF 8.0 electric blue Größe L"??

Gerade wieder erfahren müssen (selbst angefragt), dass es sich nun auf den 18.04 - 24.04 verschiebt.
Auf der Canyon Homepage steht für Neubestellungen ebenfalls 18.04. - 23.04. Wollt ihr nicht vielleicht erstmal die Bikes ausliefern die schon bestellt wurden? Wie kann man für Neubestellungen die gleiche Woche nennen wie für bereits bestellte Bikes


----------



## s2511 (29. März 2016)

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich mich auch noch eintragen. Habe am 20. Feb. das Spectral AL 8.9 Größe M in blau bestellt. Als Vesandtermin wurde mir diese Woche 28.3 - 1.4.16 angegeben. 
Heute habe ich im Chat nachgefragt, ob der Termin noch aktuell ist und dann wurde mir gesagt, das sich der Termin um ca. 4 Wochen verschieben wird. 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich sehr enttäuscht. Vorallem, dass mir erst auf Nachfrage die Verzögerung mitgeteilt wurde! 
Extrem Schade!
MfG


----------



## Iron_Hide (30. März 2016)

Moin,

Möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 
Bei mir lief es irgendwie in genau die andere Richtung wie bei den meisten anderen hier...
Hab mir ein Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 M meteor grey-neon lime (2016) bestellt.

Bestelldatum war der 01.03.2016
Lieferdatum laut Canyon: 29.03.2016 - 02.04.2016
Tatsächliches Lieferdatum: 12.03.2016

Sprich das Rad ist ca. 2 Wochen früher als Gedacht bei mir eingetroffen 
War nur etwas ungünstig da ich auf Nachname bestellt hatte und bis dahin eigentlich noch nicht genug Geld da war.
Da stand dann der Postbote völlig überraschend auf dem Hof und wollte ein paar Euros haben (die Mail von Canyon kam 5 Uhr morgens).
Musste das Bike dann im Endeffekt bei der Poststelle auslösen da ich erst noch das Geld organisieren musste.

Aber alles in allem bin ich froh das es früher kam und auch das geliefert wurde was bestellt war.


----------



## pikachu (31. März 2016)

mr_green schrieb:


> Auch nicht... dafür habe ich aber schon im November bestellt  Liefertermin war eigentlich heute...  Wurde verschoben auf Ende April. Hätte ich also auch erst vor einer Woche bestellen können.
> 
> Naja lesson learned.



Jabadabadu, gerade ne Nachricht von DHL erhalten, das meine Lieferung im Start-Paketntrum bearbeitet wurde  Ich hoffe auf Morgen oder übermorgen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## mr_green (31. März 2016)

pikachu schrieb:


> Jabadabadu, gerade ne Nachricht von DHL erhalten, das meine Lieferung im Start-Paketntrum bearbeitet wurde  Ich hoffe auf Morgen oder übermorgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Herzlichsten  hoffe es passt alles! Was hast Du denn für eine Modell/Größe/Farbe?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## pikachu (1. April 2016)

mr_green schrieb:


> Herzlichsten  hoffe es passt alles! Was hast Du denn für eine Modell/Größe/Farbe?
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Hallo,

Ist ein GC AL SLX 9.9 in M und blau.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## mr_green (1. April 2016)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist ein GC AL SLX 9.9 in M und blau.
> 
> ...



Na dann kann ich dir sogar ohne Hintergedanken viel Spaß damit wünschen   ... Habe ein 7.9 in schwarz 

VG


----------



## pikachu (2. April 2016)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist ein GC AL SLX 9.9 in M und blau.
> 
> ...




Sodele, Karton steht im Keller 
mein drittes Canyon (1x Rennrad, 2x MTB) und im Mai kommt noch ein MTB für meine Freundin 
hatte noch nie Probleme bzgl. Lieferzeit oder Service.

Gruß und schönes WE,
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _dude (5. April 2016)

So dann nehme ich hier mal Platz.
Bestellt 5.4.2016 es ist ein Strive AL 7.0 Race geworden. Farbe Factory Enduro Team.
Geplantes Versanddatum 30.5. - 3.6.2016

Ih bin gspannt wie a Flitzebogen


----------



## s2511 (8. April 2016)

Habe mein Spectral AL 8.9 in Größe M heute bekommen. 
Das Rad wurde jetzt  genau 1 Woche später geliefert, als mir im Februar bei der Bestellung mitgeteilt wurde. Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Benny0108 (9. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich sitze auch immer noch hier
Ich habe mein Nerve 9.9 im Januar bestellt. Habe jetzt gesehen, das auch der Homepage der Liefertermin für L in schwarz der Liefertermin auf Anfang Juni verschoben wurde. Trifft das auf alle bestellten Bikes zu, oder nur wenn man jetzt erst bestellt? Hat von euch schon jemand ein Nerve 9.9 in L und schwarz?
Gruß
Benny


----------



## mr_green (9. April 2016)

Benny0108 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sitze auch immer noch hier
> Ich habe mein Nerve 9.9 im Januar bestellt. Habe jetzt gesehen, das auch der Homepage der Liefertermin für L in schwarz der Liefertermin auf Anfang Juni verschoben wurde. Trifft das auf alle bestellten Bikes zu, oder nur wenn man jetzt erst bestellt? Hat von euch schon jemand ein Nerve 9.9 in L und schwarz?
> Gruß
> Benny



Der Termin auf der Homepage trifft m.W. nicht auf die schon bestellten Räder zu. Der Termin zählt für die Räder zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung. 

...Durchhalten ich warte seit Ende November


----------



## cristox (9. April 2016)

@Benny0108 

Es gilt das Datum in der AB. 
Oder das Datum aus der letzten mail von Canyon.


----------



## Benny0108 (9. April 2016)

Hi,
Danke, das gibt mir Hoffnung doch noch dieses Jahr mit dem Bike zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _dude (10. April 2016)

Wie genau sind eigentlich die geplanten Versnaddaten?
Bei mir wäre es genau die Woche  NACH  meinem Pfingsturlaub.
Zwei Wochen früher wäre mir schon echt recht


----------



## thetom82 (11. April 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> @Benny0108
> 
> Es gilt das Datum in der AB.
> Oder das Datum aus der letzten mail von Canyon.



Ich habe seit der AB im Januar nichts mehr von Canyon gehört.
Ist das jetzt ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?


----------



## biky_miky (11. April 2016)

thetom82 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit der AB im Januar nichts mehr von Canyon gehört.
> Ist das jetzt ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?



Weder noch.
Hab öfter mal nachgefragt wann mein Bike versendet wird und verschiedene Termine genannt bekommen.
Und dann stand es plötzlich vor der Haustür, mehrere Wochen vor dem zuletzt genannten Termin.

Die Wege von Canyon sind unergründlich


----------



## mr_green (14. April 2016)

Ich meld mich ab... mein GC AL SLX 7.9 ist heute nach 136 Tagen des Wartens angekommen  ... hat sich gelohnt 

Weiterhin gutes Durchhalten für diejenigen, die hier noch sitzen müssen!


----------



## thetom82 (18. April 2016)

ich melde mich auch ab.
Mein Spectral AL 7.0 EX ist letzte Woche (2 Wochen vor dem bestätigten Termin) geliefert worden.


----------



## Benny0108 (20. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich kann mich wahrscheinlich morgen aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Mein Nerve Al 9.9 wird laut Trackingnummer morgen geliefert.
Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt!!!!
Gruß
Benny


----------



## pikachu (21. April 2016)

pikachu schrieb:


> Sodele, Karton steht im Keller
> mein drittes Canyon (1x Rennrad, 2x MTB) und im Mai kommt noch ein MTB für meine Freundin
> hatte noch nie Probleme bzgl. Lieferzeit oder Service.
> 
> ...




das Rad für meine Freundin ist jetzt einen Monat früher gekommen als geplant, jedoch sind am Unterrohr am Canyon Schriftzug ein paar Kratzer.  Beim Tausch wäre die Lieferzeit Juli 2016. habt ihr Erfahrung, was man als Nachlass bei solchen Kratzern bekommen kann?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## filiale (21. April 2016)

Oftmals 30-50 Euro bzw. ein Gutschein zum Einkaufen in deren Shop


----------



## pikachu (22. April 2016)

pikachu schrieb:


> das Rad für meine Freundin ist jetzt einen Monat früher gekommen als geplant, jedoch sind am Unterrohr am Canyon Schriftzug ein paar Kratzer.  Beim Tausch wäre die Lieferzeit Juli 2016. habt ihr Erfahrung, was man als Nachlass bei solchen Kratzern bekommen kann?
> 
> Gruß
> Micha




hallo,

bekomme 100 Euro rückerstattet.
Werde jetzt so gut es geht mit nem feinen Pinsel und Acryllack aus dem Modellbau  ausbessern und dann kommt ein Aufkleber drüber, dann sieht das kein Mensch mehr.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mpmarv (24. April 2016)

Hat schon jemand ein Sender bestellt? Wie sieht es bei euch mit der Lieferzeit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeli (25. April 2016)

Spectral AL 7.0 am 10.4. bestellt. Lieferdatum laut Webseite Anfang Mai, laut Auftragsbestätigung 16.5.-20.5. Eben Versandinfo bekommen..... Jetzt erfreut und aufgeregt...


----------



## Soonwaldler (25. April 2016)

Canyon Dude CF 9.0 EX, heute probegefahren und bestellt(sofort lieferbar) Per KK bezahlt, jetzt warte ich auf die Bestätigungsmail. Ich hoffe das es diesmal besser funzt, als im letzten Jahr mit meinem LUX. Bin heiß wie Frittenfett! .....ups warum ist die Schrift so groß?


----------



## PaddyKN (25. April 2016)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> Canyon Dude CF 9.0 EX, heute probegefahren und bestellt(sofort lieferbar) Per KK bezahlt, jetzt warte ich auf die Bestätigungsmail. Ich hoffe das es diesmal besser funzt, als im letzten Jahr mit meinem LUX. Bin heiß wie Frittenfett! .....ups warum ist die Schrift so groß?


 

VIEL SPASS BEIM WARTEN


----------



## Andi_85 (26. April 2016)

Die Verschiebungen von meiner "Strive CF 8.0 electric blue Größe L"  Bestellung nehmen kein Ende! Bestellt: Ende Februar
Eigentlich sollte es diese Woche kommen laut Aussage*n* von letzter Woche.

Heute spaßeshalber angerufen und nachgefragt, wie es ausschaut.

Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum nun Woche vom *09.05.*


----------



## Soonwaldler (27. April 2016)

Deine Bestellung ist auf dem Weg zu Dir! YES! Diesmal gehts fix! Das Dude ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich hoffe das UPS das Bike bei Canyon schnell abholt 

So ist es perfekt! Am 25.04.2016 bestellt und am 27.04.2016 auf dem Weg zu mir!


----------



## ansich (27. April 2016)

In der Regel liefert Canyon die Räder mit DHL aus. Sollte aber trotzdem nach innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tagen da sein. 
Meine Räder waren oft schon am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## Soonwaldler (27. April 2016)

@ansich

Laut Tracking von UPS, wird es morgen schon zugestellt 

Das Bike war verdammt schnell da! Jetzt muss ich auch mal ein Lob an Canyon aussprechen!


----------



## L1nos (28. April 2016)

Ich schließe mich an! Habe am Samstag das Spectral CF 9.0 SL bestellt, jetzt ist das Bike unterwegs und wird voraussichtlich morgen ankommen . Und bei mir kommt es via DHL


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ging es diese Woche rund.
Letzten Freitag hieß es noch Liefertermin hat sich auf 6. Juni verschoben.
Dienstag gabs die Preissenkung.
Mittwochs wurde mein Bike (Strive CF 8.0 electric blue Größe L) versendet.

Laut Sendungsnummer kommt es heute an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _dude (13. Mai 2016)

So, ich meld mich dann mal aus dem Wartezimmer ab.
Gestern noch den Rabatt aufs Strive abgestaubt und heute schon die Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## RK85 (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo mal eine Frage in die Runde
Ich will mir im Juli ein neues Bike zulegen ,die Wahl 
Ist auf das Spectral Al 8.0 gefallenen .Wie sahen die Verfügbarkeiten
zu einer so doch späten Jahreszeit in den vergangenen Jahren aus?
Wie bei Cube wer quasi nicht Anfang des Jahres bestellt bekommt keins oder ist es mit leichten Verzögerungen noch möglich im Juli ein Spectral zu bestellen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## schnubbi88 (20. Mai 2016)

Der Sendungsstatus meines Spectrals ist jetzt seit 3 Tagen unverändert...
"Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet" ....

Habt ihr das auch schon mal erlebt?? Hab mich so derbe auf das biken am Wochenende gefreut, aber das wird wohl nix


----------



## Sorpetour (20. Mai 2016)

Das Paketzentrum Neuwied ist bekannt für sowas, da du schon 3 Tage wartest, sollte es Heute weitergehen.

Viel glück und Spaß damit.


----------



## schnubbi88 (20. Mai 2016)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Das Paketzentrum Neuwied ist bekannt für sowas, da du schon 3 Tage wartest, sollte es Heute weitergehen.
> 
> Viel glück und Spaß damit.



genau da steckt es fest  , dann hoffe ich, dass es vielleicht doch noch morgen kommt


----------



## schnubbi88 (23. Mai 2016)

es hat sich noch immer nichts getan...ich warte jetzt noch morgen ab, sonst ruf ich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_zwegat (23. Mai 2016)

@schnubbi88 : Hey, Ich habe genau das gleiche "Problem". Bei mir besagt der Status meiner Sendung seit 3 Tagen, dass die Auftragsdaten zu meiner Sendung vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt worden sind.


----------



## schnubbi88 (23. Mai 2016)

m_zwegat schrieb:


> @schnubbi88 : Hey, Ich habe genau das gleiche "Problem". Bei mir besagt der Status meiner Sendung seit 3 Tagen, dass die Auftragsdaten zu meiner Sendung vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt worden sind.


^^ dieser Schritt war bei mir schon nach 2 Tagen erledigt  
keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber langsam reichts


----------



## AmazingM (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

habe Montag morgen das Exceed CF SLX 9.9 SL bestellt und habe heute schon die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ausgezeichnet!!!!!


----------



## RK85 (24. Mai 2016)

Mein spectral al 8.0 hängt jetzt auch seid 3 Tagen in Neuwied fest. Zwischendurch stand voraussichtliche Lieferung heute 12 Uhr aber jetzt ist das Feld grau und hängt  weiter im Transport fest.

Die Post macht bestimmt ein Außenlager auf. Und vertreibt selber bald Canyon bikes 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaott (24. Mai 2016)

Neuwied beste... Müsst euch mal die Mitarbeiter angucken... Über Facebook oder  so.... Einfach hart.. Xd hab öfters Erfahrung mit Neuwied gemacht.... Sperrgut wird meistens zum weekend verfrachtet... In Verbindung wird die dhl app auch nicht mehr aktualisiert also keine sorge... Noch n bissl Geduld  und das  Paket steht vor der Tür  mfg


----------



## schnubbi88 (24. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ging alles ganz schnell, es wurde heute Nachmittag geliefert! Der Lieferwagen kam mir auf dem Nachhauseweg im Auto entgegen, da bin ich ihm direkt bis zur Poststation gefolgt und habe das Bike sichergestellt, nicht dass es wieder in Neuwied in der Versenkung verschwindet 
 komme gerade vom Einbremsen zurück 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## RK85 (24. Mai 2016)

Hat sich dein DHL Status nochmal geändert oder hing er bis zum Schluss?


----------



## schnubbi88 (24. Mai 2016)

Der Status hat sich heute Nacht geändert, dass das Paket im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet wurde und heute morgen dann ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen wurde, also ich denke, dass das Paket wirklich jetzt 5 Tage in Neuwied rumlag und dann gings schnell


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte bei DHL angerufen und mich ganz lieb beschwert daß mein Bike schon 3 Tage rumliegt, 2 Tage später war es da.


----------



## Kaott (25. Mai 2016)

so dann setzten wir uns mal ins wartezimmer 
"hallo zusammen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmazingM (26. Mai 2016)

Heute ist mein Exceed CF SLX 9.9 SL nach 3 Tagen angekommen!!!


----------



## RK85 (26. Mai 2016)

Mein Spectral al 8.0 in rot kam gestern auch an insgesamt von Bestellung bis Lieferung 8 Werktage. Super Bike das einzige die Schaltung muss ich noch etwas nachstellen die passt out of the box nicht 100% aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaott (27. Mai 2016)

ohhhh...KW 24 mal sehen ob es was wird ...   wenn es nicht 8 wochen in neuwied steht wird alles gut


----------



## Kaott (30. Mai 2016)

Wurd heute versendet... Xd oh ha... Was n da los...


----------



## Laterne_13 (31. Mai 2016)

Ich geselle mich auch mal dazu :-D
Geplantes Versanddatum: 30.05. - 03.06.2016
Ich bin gespannt und warte auf mein Nerve


----------



## Kaott (31. Mai 2016)

Jeah n nerve macht mega spass... Wirst du bestimmt dein Vergnügen  mit haben...


----------



## Kaott (31. Mai 2016)

Das bike soll morgen vormittag  bei mir sein.... Da bin ich mal. Gespannt... Wenn das passt dann... Hat es keine Woche gedauert... Bestellung plus Lieferung.... Wtf...  Xd


----------



## AmazingM (31. Mai 2016)

Kaott schrieb:


> Das bike soll morgen vormittag  bei mir sein.... Da bin ich mal. Gespannt... Wenn das passt dann... Hat es keine Woche gedauert... Bestellung plus Lieferung.... Wtf...  Xd



Bei mir auch!  3 Tage - Bestellung und Lieferung.


----------



## Kaott (1. Juni 2016)

Zufrüh  gefreut.... Neuwied hat reingekakt.... Sollte bis 12 Uhr heute da sein.. Nun steht in der DHL app nix mehr... Xd neuwied neuwied... Sprengt den Scheiss post Verteiler.... Man man man..... Jedesmal der gleiche Scheiss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmazingM (1. Juni 2016)

Kaott schrieb:


> Zufrüh  gefreut.... Neuwied hat reingekakt.... Sollte bis 12 Uhr heute da sein.. Nun steht in der DHL app nix mehr... Xd neuwied neuwied... Sprengt den Scheiss post Verteiler.... Man man man..... Jedesmal der gleiche Scheiss....





Kaott schrieb:


> Zufrüh  gefreut.... Neuwied hat reingekakt.... Sollte bis 12 Uhr heute da sein.. Nun steht in der DHL app nix mehr... Xd neuwied neuwied... Sprengt den Scheiss post Verteiler.... Man man man..... Jedesmal der gleiche Scheiss....



Neuwied, Neuwied, Neuwied..Da sollte mal das ganze Personal ausgetauscht werden, vorher wird da keine Besserung in Sicht sein. Eine Schande dieser Laden!!!! Aber unter normalen Bedingungen sollte das heute über Nacht zum Ziel-Paketzentrun gehen und morgen bei dir sein. Das die Pakete in Neuwied ein Tag rumstehen, ist normal. ( in Neuwied zumindest )
Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## filiale (1. Juni 2016)

Neuwied muß sparen, das macht es durch die Sammlung von großen Packstücken um es dann per Salmmeltransport zum nächsten Zielzentrum zu schicken. Wenn jedes Paket/Fahrrad einzeln gebracht wird, würden die Kosten intern explodieren. Je nach Anzahl an bestellten und verschickten Rädern passend zum Zielzentrum kann es manchmal dauern bis das Rad auf die Reise geht.

Oder fahrt Ihr wegen Butter zum Einkaufen und kaum seid Ihr Zuhause fahrt Ihr nochmal fürs Brot und kaum seid Ihr Zuhause fahrt Ihr nochmal für die Marmelade ? So unwirtschaftlich seid Ihr auch nicht privat, oder ? Warum also einem Unternehmen nicht zugestehen auch so zu handeln ?


----------



## AmazingM (1. Juni 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Neuwied muß sparen, das macht es durch die Sammlung von großen Packstücken um es dann per Salmmeltransport zum nächsten Zielzentrum zu schicken. Wenn jedes Paket/Fahrrad einzeln gebracht wird, würden die Kosten intern explodieren. Je nach Anzahl an bestellten und verschickten Rädern passend zum Zielzentrum kann es manchmal dauern bis das Rad auf die Reise geht.
> 
> Oder fahrt Ihr wegen Butter zum Einkaufen und kaum seid Ihr Zuhause fahrt Ihr nochmal fürs Brot und kaum seid Ihr Zuhause fahrt Ihr nochmal für die Marmelade ? So unwirtschaftlich seid Ihr auch nicht privat, oder ? Warum also einem Unternehmen nicht zugestehen auch so zu handeln ?



Denkst Du, die schicken nur Fahrräder ins Ziel-Paketzentrum?
So ein hohen Paketdurchlauf DHL hat, kann ich mir das wahrlich nicht vorstellen, das dort gesammelt wird. Aber ich will nichts behaupten, was ich nicht weiß.


----------



## Kaott (1. Juni 2016)

Logo Wirtschaftlich gesehen hast du recht.... Aber darum geht es doch garnicht... Es geht darum das ne Aussage getätigt wird und diese nie(genau  nie)  eingehalten wird sobald es über neuwied geht...Entweder... Geb ich richtige Informationen raus.... Oder garkeinen.. Oder ich sags sofort... Von Anfang an wird bis Samstag   zugestellt und nciht... Morgen... Mir isset klar... Hab schonmal mit "rolf"  in Neuwied telefoniert... Die sammeln dort wirklich... Und bis Samstag ist auch das bike da...Aber wieso zum Teufel wird die dpd oder Hermes oder Ups nicht im Versand angeboten? Sondern zwanghaft dhl... Xd ... Canyon hat ja ordentlich was service abgeht zugelegt... Aber dhl Scheisse rein.. Wie so oft.... Wenn es um Sperrgut geht


----------



## Kaott (2. Juni 2016)

So heute nochmal... Ansage heute bis 12 Uhr... Xd mal sehen...


----------



## Kaott (2. Juni 2016)

Alles klar ich bin aus dem Wartezimmer raus... Hat alles geklappt   sehr positiv.... Jung Mädels wünsche euch nich ne nicht zu lange Wartezeit... Glück auf und gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (3. Juni 2016)

Habe in AL SlX bestellt, das ab Lager verfügbar war. Soll laut HP angeblich 4-5 Werktage dauern. In meiner AB steht jetzt was vom 24./25.06???


----------



## Kaott (4. Juni 2016)

Die gehen auf Nummer sicher geben ne spätere Zeit an... Rein theoretisch soll mein bike welches ich schon habe erst in 2 w kommen... Kumpel. Von mir genauso... Also Daumen drücken... Das ist nächste Woche bestimmt da


----------



## Cattie (4. Juni 2016)

Ok, das beruhigt mich etwas


----------



## Mojo25 (6. Juni 2016)

Hab vor 2 Wochen ein Spectral AL 6.0 bestellt; Lieferzeitraum soll 1. bis 6. August sein. Wie genau sind die Termine in der Vergangenheit gewesen? Muss ich eher mehr Zeit einplanen oder kann ich mich vielleicht schon früher freuen?


----------



## Laterne_13 (16. Juni 2016)

Also mein Nerve kam genau zum angebenden Zeitpunkt. Das Paket mit Zubehör (Bikeständer, etc) leider nicht, obwohl zeitlich abgeschickt. Aber Hauptsache das Rad war da :-D


----------



## quax01 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

jetzt ordne ich mich auch mal bei den Wartenden ein. 
Es soll ein Strive AL7.0 in lime margarita werden. Bestellt am 2. Mai mit Versanddatum 16.-20. Juni. Später gab es ein Aktualisierung auf 6.-10. Juni. Der Versand startete dann am Montag (13.6.), mit zwei Paketen, Strive und Schaltaugen/Bikeständer. Ein Paket kam Dienstag an und das andere behielt seinen Status (Startpaketzentrum Neuwied...). 

Da ich nicht zuhause war, musste ich das Paket gestern abholen, besser gesagt, ich wollte es abholen. Die Bezahlung erfolgt per Nachnahme und so war ich nicht verwundert, dass auf der Benachrichtigungskarte ein Betrag >3000€ stand. Bei der Abholung war ich dann doch etwas überrascht, dass das Strive in einen Karton von ca. 30x40x60 cm hineinpassen sollte. Da wurde anscheinend der Zubehörkarton mit dem gleichen Nachnahmebetrag versehen, wie das Strive. Shit happens...

Die Annahme habe ich nach Rücksprache mit Canyon verweigert. Der Karton geht jetzt zurück, wird neu gelabelt und wieder an mich versendet. Das ist die einfachste Lösung. Alternativen erzeugen mehr Aufwand (Rückbuchung, Neubestellungen etc.).

Wenn Neuwied jetzt etwas Gas gibt, kommt das Strive vielleicht noch vor dem Bikeständer an.

Gruß
Kai

PS: Hoffentlich bietet Canyon bald mal wieder die Abholung in Koblenz an, das war irgendwie entspannter.


----------



## corfel (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Spectral Cf 9.0 Steahlt kam nach 6 Tagen und dies inkl. Zoll in die Schweiz ! Das ist schon sehr ,sehr gut !!! 

Gruss corfel


----------



## Mojo25 (17. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht haben sie das "stealth" auf den Röntgengeräten nicht entdecken können und einfach durchgewunken


----------



## corfel (17. Juni 2016)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie das "stealth" auf den Röntgengeräten nicht entdecken können und einfach durchgewunken



 Ja gell war sicherlich so


----------



## Mojo25 (17. Juni 2016)

Hab gerade die Nachricht bekommen, dass der Versandtermin 4 Wochen nach vorne verschoben wurde. Weiter so, Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab gestern die Versandbestätigung bekommen, ursprüngliches Versanddatum war 3.-9.7. (bestellt 6.4.)
Die Sendung ist gestern problemlos in Neuwied raus, war heute in Zustellung und für 12-15 Uhr avisiert... leider hat DHL Hannover gepatzt  Ärgerlicherweise habe ich den ganzen Tag gewartet.
Hoffentlich kommt es morgen zu meinem Geburtstag, Timing wäre ja so schlecht nicht...

Von meiner Seite hat Canyon bis hierhin einen top Job gemacht. (meine erste Versendererfahrung)


----------



## quax01 (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

das Strive ist gestern angekommen.  Anscheinend war das Lager in Neuwied voll und musste geleert werden...
Das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb fehlte und wird nachgeschickt, wenn es wieder verfügbar ist.

Euch wünsche ich noch eine kurze Wartezeit (auch in Neuwied).

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Mojo25 (18. Juni 2016)

Ist Neuwied das örtliche Paketzentrum?


----------



## quax01 (18. Juni 2016)

Ja, das erscheint immer als Start-Paketzentrum in der Paketverfolgung, liegt NNW von Koblenz.


----------



## mpmarv (20. Juni 2016)

So, nachdem DHL Paket Hannover sich etwas Zeit ließ, kam es heute an!
Bestellung 6.4. mit vorr. Versanddatum 3.-9.7.
Versand 16.6.
Anlieferung 20.6. - richtiges Rad, richtige Größe, alles heile.

Ich hab das erste mal ein Canyon bestellt und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden, empfehlenswert!

Bin dann erstmal raus hier, euch noch eine kurze Wartezeit.


----------



## Prophecy23 (21. Juni 2016)

So das ist mein erster Beitrag hier nachdem ich hier immer still mitgelesen habe 

Heute wurde das Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 von mir bestellt, geplantes Versand Datum ist 20.6 - 24.6 laut Auftrags Bestätigung sollte also nächste Woche denke ich mal eintreffen außer der Versand dauert länger nach Österreich.


----------



## Prophecy23 (23. Juni 2016)

So hier ein kleines update hab heute um halb 9 die bezahl Bestätigung bekommen und dann zu mittag ne email das mein bike jetzt DHL übergeben wurde, laut Sendungsverlauf wurde die Sendung gerade im start Paketezentrum Neuwied bearbeitet, also muss schon sagen das ging ja echt fix voraussichtlicher Liefertermin is der 25.6 das wär ja echt klasse wenn es Samstag kommen würde hoff das beste


----------



## andi199 (11. Juli 2016)

Sooo, geselle mich mal wieder hier rein.

Nachdem ich mit meinem Spectral AL 6.0 super zufrieden bin haben wir gestern ein Spectral AL 6.0 WMN in Meteor-Grey Aqua für meine Gattin bestellt, in Größe M.

Bin gespannt ob alles so reibungslos abläuft wie damals bei meiner Bestellung, werde berichten.

Gruß Andi


----------



## MS_DA (11. Juli 2016)

Hi!
Nach langer Überlegung und Testfahrten in Koblenz habe ich mir in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag (9.7.16) ein Spectral AL 7.0 bestellt!
Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager.
Hoffentlich kommt bald eine Versandbenachrichtigung 

EDIT: gerade Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen! Ich hoffe es ist morgen bei mir  
Bezahlt habe ich übrigens per Paypal. Es wurde ca eine Stunde vor der Versandbenachrichtigung das Geld vom Paypal Konto abgebucht!
Läuft alles super bisher mit Canyon! 

Grüße, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus0711 (12. Juli 2016)

Servus. Habe gestern mittag ein Strive6.0 Race bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. Ist angeblich auf Lager. Hab seit dem nix mehr gehört. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## andi199 (12. Juli 2016)

Kurzes Update:
Heute nachmittag um 16.15 Uhr Versandbestätigung inkl. Trackingnummer erhalten. Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, jetzt muss nur mit dem Bike alles passen, erwarte aber keine Probleme.


----------



## fone (13. Juli 2016)

Markus0711 schrieb:


> Servus. Habe gestern mittag ein Strive6.0 Race bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. Ist angeblich auf Lager. Hab seit dem nix mehr gehört. Bin mal gespannt.


Bestätigungsmail bekommen?
Ich warte auch seit gestern auf eine Bestätigungsmail. Bike war auf Lager, jetzt natürlich nicht mehr. 

Huch, da ist die Bestätigung!


----------



## Markus0711 (13. Juli 2016)

was steht bei dir in der bestätigung als versanddatum? Bei mir steht 25.-29.7
nach anfrage bei canyon hieß es dann noch diese woche


----------



## fone (13. Juli 2016)

Steht bei mir auch. Hab gerade erst überwiesen.


----------



## MS_DA (13. Juli 2016)

Hi!
Bei mir stand auch in der Bestätigung das Versanddatum 25.-29.7.
Das Bike kam aber heute mittag bei mir an! Samstag bestellt, Mittwoch bekommen. Top!
Ich hab es aufgebaut, konnte keinen Schrammen oder ähnliches sehen. Bisher sieht alles sehr gut aus  
Heute abend kommt die erste Testfahrt! Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi199 (13. Juli 2016)

Update:
Bike ist heute um 9.30 Uhr angekommen.
Auf Wunsch kann ich Bilder machen vom Meteor Grey und Aqua.

Alles perfekt und das zweite mal gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht.
2 von 2 stets super gelaufen. Weiter so.


----------



## MS_DA (13. Juli 2016)

Bin jetzt probe gefahren. Hat alles gepasst bis auf die Reverb Sattelstütze, die musste ich noch aufpumpen. 

also alles top, 5 Sterne


----------



## Markus0711 (13. Juli 2016)

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Ihr macht mir Hoffnung das meins auch noch diese Woche kommt


----------



## Markus0711 (14. Juli 2016)

Und immer noch keine Versandbestätigung
wie sieht's bei fone aus?


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2016)

Leider nein.

Aber jetzt haben sie auf mein Ticket wegen der ausstehenden Auftragsbestätigung reagiert, die kam ja aber gestern von alleine.
(Am Dienstag hatte ich kurzzeitig ein Nerve 6.0 bestellt, da kam die Auftragsbestätigung praktisch gleichzeitig mit der Bestellbestätigung.)

Ich warte jetzt auf ein Nerve 7.9.

Enduro hab ich ja schon.


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mich jetzt doch für ein anderes Rad entschieden und noch schnell vor Versand storniert.
Sonst alles angekommen was bestellt war?


----------



## Markus0711 (18. Juli 2016)

ich hab immer noch nichts bekommen


----------



## Markus0711 (18. Juli 2016)

Bei mir kam immer noch nix.Auch bei Anfragen über den Support chat bekomm ich jedes mal andere aussagen


----------



## Markus0711 (19. Juli 2016)

Gerade eben kam die Versandmitteilung. Müsste dann ja am Donnerstag da sein. Bin mal gespannt. Bis jetzt find ich den Canyon Service ganz gut. Hab da auch schon andere erfahrung gemacht .


----------



## fone (19. Juli 2016)

Markus0711 schrieb:


> Gerade eben kam die Versandmitteilung. Müsste dann ja am Donnerstag da sein. Bin mal gespannt. Bis jetzt find ich den Canyon Service ganz gut. Hab da auch schon andere erfahrung gemacht .


Cool!
Meins kommt morgen, allerdings ja jetzt kein Canyon mehr. Wobei ich das immer noch sehr geil finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus0711 (20. Juli 2016)

Es ist da!!! suche jemand aus der nähe von Ammerbuch, Gewicht ca. 88kg der Lust hat mal kurz probe zu fahren. Ich geh grad an krücken.


----------



## Canyon23 (20. Juli 2016)

Warum warst du denn so ungeduldig, wenn du eh noch auf Krücken gehst und nicht fahren kannst?


----------



## biketiger2 (22. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist das im November bestellte Exceed Frameset auf September verschoben!!!!!!!!!!! Canyon hat es somit nicht geschafft, im ganzen Modelljahr 2016 auch nur ein Frameset davon auszuliefern - Klasse!!! War mir mittlerweile aber auch egal, ich fahre jetzt Cannondale Habit und F-SI.


----------



## schusterhp (22. Juli 2016)

Mal eine Frage, habe am 19.7. ein Spectral per Nachnahme bestellt. Bestätigung kam auch unmittelbar, Bike ist auf Länger. Avisierter Versandtermin war 18.(?)-22.7. Seitdem nichts mehr gehört. Wenn ich die letzten Posts so lese ist das eigentlich untypisch dass es so lange dauert. Oder liegt das an der Zahlart Nachnahme (da stand dabei dass dies der schnellste Versandweg ist, daher habe ich diese gewählt). Kann wer helfen?

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon23 (23. Juli 2016)

schusterhp schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, habe am 19.7. ein Spectral per Nachnahme bestellt. Bestätigung kam auch unmittelbar, Bike ist auf Länger. Avisierter Versandtermin war 18.(?)-22.7. Seitdem nichts mehr gehört. Wenn ich die letzten Posts so lese ist das eigentlich untypisch dass es so lange dauert. Oder liegt das an der Zahlart Nachnahme (da stand dabei dass dies der schnellste Versandweg ist, daher habe ich diese gewählt). Kann wer helfen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk



Wenn du am 19ten bestellst hast ist 18.7 Versand doch recht unrealistisch Also da jetzt Wochenende ist würde ich tippen dass dein rad Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche rausgeht.


----------



## Mojo25 (23. Juli 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach braucht Canyon 1-2 Werktage um die Bestellbestätigung zu verschicken. Hast du die Bestätigung der Bestellung erhalten oder nur die Eingangsbestätigung?
Meist dauert es dann nochmal 2-3 Tage bis das Bike rausgeht. Canyon schreibt  aber auch, dass bei lagernden Bikes 1 Woche bis zum Versand verstreichen kann.


----------



## schusterhp (23. Juli 2016)

Habe in 21:56 am 19.7. die "Eingangsbestätigung" erhalten. Am gleichen Tag um 21:59 die "Auftragsbestätigung" wo drin steht "vielen Dank für Deine Bestellung, die wir Dir hiermit offiziell bestätigen". Gehe mal davon aus dass vor dem Versand da nichts mehr kommt Was mich nur gewundert hat, ist dass der Versandtermin in der Auftragsbestätigung welche ich am 19.7. erhalten habe mit 18.-22.7. angegeben ist. Das wäre ja teilweise in der Vergangenheit der Bestellung gewesen. Bin halt Erstbesteller bei Canyon, da kennt man die Gepflogenheiten noch nicht so genau. Da ich nicht den Breakaway Sale Rabatt verlieren möchte der am Wochenende ausläuft weil ich irgendwas vergessen habe, dachte ich fragst mal. Gefühlt habe ich ja aber alles richtig gemacht (inkl. Bestellung per Nachnahme was laut Canyon der schnellste Weg zum Bike sein soll). Insofern warte ich einfach mal ab. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon23 (24. Juli 2016)

schusterhp schrieb:


> Habe in 21:56 am 19.7. die "Eingangsbestätigung" erhalten. Am gleichen Tag um 21:59 die "Auftragsbestätigung" wo drin steht "vielen Dank für Deine Bestellung, die wir Dir hiermit offiziell bestätigen". Gehe mal davon aus dass vor dem Versand da nichts mehr kommt Was mich nur gewundert hat, ist dass der Versandtermin in der Auftragsbestätigung welche ich am 19.7. erhalten habe mit 18.-22.7. angegeben ist. Das wäre ja teilweise in der Vergangenheit der Bestellung gewesen. Bin halt Erstbesteller bei Canyon, da kennt man die Gepflogenheiten noch nicht so genau. Da ich nicht den Breakaway Sale Rabatt verlieren möchte der am Wochenende ausläuft weil ich irgendwas vergessen habe, dachte ich fragst mal. Gefühlt habe ich ja aber alles richtig gemacht (inkl. Bestellung per Nachnahme was laut Canyon der schnellste Weg zum Bike sein soll). Insofern warte ich einfach mal ab.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk



Es gilt natürlich der Preis während deiner Bestellung, nur weil der Sale ausläuft wirds nicht plötzlich teurer^^


----------



## Sleyver (4. August 2016)

Hab für meine Freundin am 26.07 ein CANYON Nerve AL 8.0 WMN größe S in cliffdive blue bestellt. Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin soll der 08.08-12.08 sein. Bin gespannt auf das Bike und sie freut sich eh schon riesig drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (5. August 2016)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Hab letzt Woche Montag bei Canyon wegen einem Nerve angerufen. Ab Lager verfügbar und daher auch bestellt. Laut Aussage des freundlichen Servicemitarbeiters sei es bei schnellem Bestelleingang absolut garkein Problem das Rad in der gleichen Woche zu erhalten. Bestellt und bis heute nichts gehört. Hab heute Kontakt aufgenommen und musste erfahren, dass sich noch rein garnichts getan hat. Sprich, das Bike ist noch nicht ein mal verpackt. Maximal vormontiert. Ein Lieferdatum wollten Sie mir nicht nennen. Für Lagerware....sagen wir naja....Wenn sich bis Montag, max. Dienstag nichts tut werde ich stornieren.....Bin vom Kundenservice nicht angetan


----------



## FrWi (18. August 2016)

Ich habe vor drei Wochen ein nerve 7 bestellt und heute auf Nachfrage die zweite LieferterminVerschiebung bekommen auf Anfang September. 
Es gab wohl Zuliefererprobleme.
Hoffentlich wirds eher fertig die Wartezeit ist der Horror.


----------



## Nordender (18. August 2016)

Das ist teilweise schon interessant...ich habe am Montag die AB für das lagernde Dude erhalten und heute kam die Versandbestätigung - Zustellung morgen. Ich drücke euch die Daumen. Auf Facebook schrieben sie etwas von Rückständen im Versand....


----------

